# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous - Part 33



## Reznor (Feb 16, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 16, 2015)

*100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TMZi25Pq3T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

*John Wick - 8/10

*I'm surprised so many people here disliked this


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2015)

Who here disliked it?

thought everyone thought it was okay


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia, VBD, Para, Stunna, and MH took massive shits on John Wick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

MP hated it too


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Rukia, VBD, Para, Stunna, and MH took massive shits on John Wick


Bitch, why you lyin'? I haven't even seen it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> MP hated it too



I only thought it was boring


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2015)

I rated it 5/5


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

You retards i gave John Wick a good rating, it's a good movie


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Figures you'd flip-flop, Para.

At least Stunna had the dignity to lie about never having seen it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape is on a roll here


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape showing Rukia how it's done.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Bitch, why you lyin'? I haven't even seen it.



Because it was  rated R huh?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not even mad

This the best trolling we've had this year


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Figures you'd flip-flop, Para.
> 
> At least Stunna had the dignity to lie about never having seen it.



   

Grapey came out of the gates swinging at all opponents

Holy shit


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

The hatred guys hate for 50 shades is hilarious. Why so fucking mad over some shitty soft core porn???


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

No Eno dont start trolling 

Speaking of reading, i almost wanted to call out a girl for making a feminists point about a book we're reading but i thought better against it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Figures you'd flip-flop, Para.
> 
> At least Stunna had the dignity to lie about never having seen it.






Ennoea said:


> The hatred guys hate for 50 shades is hilarious. Why so fucking mad over some shitty soft core porn???


might have something to do with apparent shades of domestic abuse


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The hatred guys hate for 50 shades is hilarious. Why so fucking mad over some shitty soft core porn???



Cuz it's shit, I suppose.

I mean, it's still hilarious though. The thirst is real as fuck for those women lining up to see it. It's like a modern day Showgirls equivalent I suppose. So trashy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> No Eno dont start trolling
> 
> Speaking of reading, i almost wanted to call out a girl for making a feminists point about a book we're reading but i thought better against it



Is she one of those new age feminist hipsters? Or the type who speaks about actual issues for women, not just trivial ones like the vast majority of them these days.

Sounds like the former if she's trying to make points about a book, instead of IRL talking points.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Para knows when keeping it real can go wrong. Jumping out of that debate isn't as easy as exiting your tabs.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Para trying to claim he didn't say, "I throw out socks before they're as worn as Keanu".


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Is she one of those new age feminist hipsters? Or the type who speaks about actual issues for women, not just trivial ones like the vast majority of them these days.
> 
> Sounds like the former if she's trying to make points about a book, instead of IRL talking points.



I cant say.  It was more over her interpretation of a character as misogynistic and then making a really lazy pr flimsy argument for it.  I basically wanted to call her out on that, but the class is 2/3 women I know better


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Tut tut Para. The day you can't speak up because of fear of female ire is the day the Communists win.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Para knows when keeping it real can go wrong. Jumping out of that debate isn't as easy as exiting your tabs.



Ain't no Ignore Level 2 IRL, indeed


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I cant say.  It was more over her interpretation of a character as misogynistic and then making a really lazy pr flimsy argument for it.  I basically wanted to call her out on that, but the class is 2/3 women I know better



Bullets dodged


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> might have something to do with apparent shades of domestic abuse



Lol okay. That's not the reason guys hate the film. 

I do agree that after today no woman who's seen this can call a guy gross for enjoying porn. Because fuck you.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Ain't no Ignore Level 2 IRL, indeed



Yes there is


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective the Raptors looking stronger this year, round 2 in the playoffs ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> might have something to do with apparent shades of domestic abuse



I haven't read the book or seen the film; but isn't it just a bunch of kinky stuff going down?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

BTW Stunna, have you ever gotten into a heated debate with a girl over Disney Princesses?

And then tried to kiss her suddenly, only to get slapped the fuck out, cause you misinterpreted her hostility as unresolved sexual tension? lol


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective the Raptors looking stronger this year, round 2 in the playoffs ?








....


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Canadians playing basketball.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't read the book or seen the film; but isn't it just a bunch of kinky stuff going down?


apparently it's a total misrepresentation of healthy BDSM that veers straight into idealizing straight up abuse 



Detective said:


> BTW Stunna, have you ever gotten into a heated debate with a girl over Disney Princesses?
> 
> And then tried to kiss her suddenly, only to get slapped the fuck out, cause you misinterpreted her hostility as unresolved sexual tension? lol


no 

I've met no one capable of contesting me when it comes to Disney


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah most of criticisms I've heard abour 50 Shades is that it doesn't represent a real BDSM relationship and is really nothing more than domestic abuse. I don't know anything about it really so I couldn't say, but considering that it's a Twilight fanfiction it's hardly unbelievable.

*Perfect Blue - 9.5/10*

That fucking rape scene will forever be disturbing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Yes there is



Not... legally


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't read the book or seen the film; but isn't it just a bunch of kinky stuff going down?




I heard a rumour that they saved a scene involving Sounding for the Blu-Ray release, because it didn't fit the tameness of the actual film content

BTW, don't look that up. I warn you for your own good.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Lol okay. That's not the reason guys hate the film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW Stunna, have you tried to kiss her suddenly[/S]


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Did Huey just edit my quote to make a half formed sentence?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Like Twilight, I think some of the people who hating the film are just following the herd tbh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

It's Huey doing the editing so it's to have grammatical errors


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Like Twilight, I think some of the people who hating the film are just following the herd tbh.



Like Twilight? As in you think the film was good but people just hated? 

WTF Gesy 

Sometimes a spade is a spade


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> It's Huey doing the editing so it's to have grammatical errors


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2015)

I hate the source material. Partly because of the things already listed here but mainly because it is written like shit. This has the style of a young teenager trying to write a book for the first time. It actually makes your brain hurt reading those overly simplistic sentences with countless repetitions of words.

No reason women shouldn't enjoy written pornography - but cant they at least read a good one?


Plus there already exists a superior movie with the exact same theme: "Secretary"


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

Gesy you suck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Not saying those aren't bad films; i'm saying some people care less than they appear to. It happens alot in this age.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

Slice said:


> Plus there already exists a superior movie with the exact same theme: "Secretary"



Spader the GOAT.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Like Twilight? As in you think the film was good but people just hated?
> 
> WTF Gesy
> 
> Sometimes a spade is a spade



How did you get that from what Gesy said? He's saying people are sheeps and hating on it because it's the popular thing to do regardless of the movie. Like teenagers & 20 some year olds, who complains about pop music, especially those with huge teen girls following.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> How did you get that from what Gesy said? He's saying people are sheeps and hating on it because it's the popular thing to do regardless of the movie. Like teenagers & 20 year olds, who complains about pop music, especially those with huge teen girls following.



Das it

I think Twilight owes it success to it's haters just as much as the supporters, hearing about it on the net was practically inescapable.


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The hatred guys hate for 50 shades is hilarious. Why so fucking mad over some shitty soft core porn???



Would you like to read my doctorate on this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok, here's the condensed version.

*Reasons why I morally object to 50 Shades:*
-Spreads misinformation about BDSM relationships
-Glorifies a fucked-up/abusive relationship

*Reasons why I hate 50 Shades on a personal level after reading the entire first book (and then summaries of the second 2):*
-The writing is ungodly horrible in a distinct "14 year old trying to write porn" way (and she frequently uses the word "detonate" to describe an orgasm...I just omg)
-Nothing in this universe makes any sense. I'm not just talking about the BDSM stuff but things like how Ana is an english major in the present date and she has never had an email or used google. She has also never in 21 years had a sex dream before meeting Christian.
-The sexy dialogue gets REALLY CREEPY AND WEIRD ALL THE TIME. Highlights include: christian ripping out ana's tampon, christian wanting to sit in on her gyno exam (eww), descriptions like "I feel the whip tugging on my pubes"
-The author's pussiness when it comes to referring to sex organs (every SINGLE THING is referred to as "down there". It gets hilariously nonsensical very fast.) 
-The villain's name is Jack Hyde. I'm not making this up. This book is subtle!!
-I should also note that he does p much the exact same things Christian does (initially) but he's not as hot so it's creepy when he does them.
-Ana's best friend tries to sexually assault her and no one every questions this or finds it weird (his name is Jose and he is also a giant walking stereotype in a sombrero)
-So much of nothing happens in this entire series it's so frustrating. Every time there's a conflict it's resolved in 2-3 pages. I'm not kidding. All of the books are literally like 40 different non-conflicts that all get resolved right away. There is no plot arc at all. And this is not a marking of a romance novel – romance novels still follow a basic plot structure. 
-Christian is a dick. Not just in the abusive way, but in every way. He has no friends and it's really obvious why. 
-Ana is the dumbest person on earth. She also has 2 beings residing inside of her mind that offer insight into what is happening. This is never addressed.
-The phrase "laters baby" is uttered unironically multiple times in this novel
-There's a scene where christian eats ice cream off of ana's pubes and another where he shaves her pubes. I don't know what el james' obsession is with pubes but it's fucking nasty
-I cannot stress how terrible the writing is. Every time she describes something it's like she just punched three random adjectives out of her dictionary and sewed them together human centipede-style.
-And, lastly, as far as the BDSM stuff goes this book is tame as hell. He ties her up a few times and uses a whip, butt plug, and nipple clamps on her. How scandalous. He has an entire sex dungeon and the craziest thing they ever do in it is he one time time her up to this thing that lets him move her around the room. He still hits her with the whip like 2 times then fucks her as usual. It's barely BDSM.

Mostly _I_ hate this book because it was a waste of my life and is very terrible and awful. It's yet another shitty book that gets ahead while other (much better) books and authors don't get any attention. It also annoys me because of the whole abuse angle, the BDSM shit, and it makes erotica/romance look bad. I don't buy the argument that it's just wank material because it's so horribly written?? Literally any harlequin novel you find at the grocery store checkout has better/sexier writing than this. I don't get the appeal at all.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Das it
> 
> I think Twilight owes it success to it's haters just as much as the supporters, hearing about it on the net was practically inescapable.



You quote can be interpreted as well to mean that the hate the film received was not properly justified other than mob mentality.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

No, it can't. The only way you would interpreted that way is if you had assume something he didn't say.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> Would you like to read my doctorate on this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh Jena 

Why did you read the book in the first place? That you know the details of the entire book and can never truly escape it, is rather tragic.

Also, do you read Harlequin novels from the local Minnesota grocery chain?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Must like the book, Jena and 50 shades of grey has one thing in common they didn't put a soul in either


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena with the breakdown 

and I understood, Gesy


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> Would you like to read my doctorate on this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Have you spoken to people who said they liked the book before?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and I understood, Gesy



Understanding Gesy isn't something to brag about, doe

Also, you know nothing Jon Stunna


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and I understood, Gesy



Detective's generation and their lack of reading comprehension


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> You quote can be interpreted as well to mean that the hate the film received was not properly justified other than mob mentality.



Nah, I was just calling out the fake haters, whose opinion shift to what they  hear around them.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2015)

if girls had more anal and bdsm sex everyone would be happy

is what i take away from womens obsession with this book


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

When I saw Theory of Everything the other night, there was a group of people behind me and one of the girls was emphatically trying to defend 50 Shades so as to get her friends to go with her to see it again.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

dammit, Warudo lived


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective's generation and their lack of reading comprehension



You say I lack reading comprehension but you still don't grasp that 10 to 15 will get you 20.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective's generation and their lack of reading comprehension



Masterpedo changes which  generation he belongs to every 5 years just to keep the law guessing


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Masterpedo changes which  generation he belongs to every 5 years just to keep the law guessing



Real talk, before I learned he was black, I always imagined that MR looked like Tobey Maguire during his suspect Black suit phase in Spiderman 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

I knew Masterpedo was black from when I realize he only fucks with white women.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Real talk, before I learned he was black, I always imagined that MR looked like Tobey Maguire during his suspect Black suit phase in Spiderman 3




Don't remind me; douchebag Spidey was the worst.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't remind me douchebag Spidey was the worst.



I never saw the film because I cringed enough from seeing him doing that stupid as fuck dance during the YT preview clips


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Not as shitty as ASM2.

Well let's see if Disney fucks up this Spiderman


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Huey    pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Thor says hi


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh Jena
> 
> Why did you read the book in the first place? That you know the details of the entire book and can never truly escape it, is rather tragic.
> 
> Also, do you read Harlequin novels from the local Minnesota grocery chain?



I read it right around the time it first started getting popular. Any time a book gets a lot of buzz I like to read it just to see what people are talking about. A few people I knew IRL had also read it/recommended it. 

Maybe 

I've never read a harelquin novel but I have read a lot of romance novels. A lot of girls have the experience when they're in middle school/high school of inheriting romance novels from an older sibling/parent. In my case, it was my grandpa!  I guess he read one once accidentally and found out that he really liked them, so he had a bunch at his house. And he never said I _couldn't_ read them, so I borrowed a few when I was about 12 and learned about some new body parts...



Han Solo said:


> Have you spoken to people who said they liked the book before?



Yes. Usually the argument is something like "Idk I just thought it was hot."

I haven't gotten into any arguments over it in person. And I actually have _no_ problem with people liking this book and not really knowing why. I might side-eye you internally but I'm not going to say anything. What _does_ annoy me is when people try and argue that it's "good" or whatever. No. Also the argument that "if you hate this book it's because you're a misogynist that hates the thought of women getting off" is lol-worthy. (and yes, I _have_ seen that a few times).

Mostly though it's just like an internal reaction of "Oh honey...no. If you want to rub off there's so much better porn out there. You don't need to subject yourself to this."


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> I've never read a harelquin novel but I have read a lot of romance novels. A lot of girls have the experience when they're in middle school/high school of inheriting romance novels from an older sibling/parent. In my case, it was my grandpa!  I guess he read one once accidentally and found out that he really liked them, so he had a bunch at his house. And he never said I _couldn't_ read them, so I borrowed a few when I was about 12 and learned about some new body parts...



I'm sure he was a real charmer with the ladies back in the day. Dat insider knowledge advantage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Thor says hi



The new Thor can redeem things, all they have to do is stop wasting screen time on useless characters.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Thor says hi





Stunna said:


> Huey    pls


**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

I forgot you don't read comics.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The new Thor can redeem things, all they have to do is stop wasting screen time on useless characters.



Thor III: False Hope Ragnarok


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> Yes. Usually the argument is something like "Idk I just thought it was hot."
> 
> I haven't gotten into any arguments over it in person. And I actually have _no_ problem with people liking this book and not really knowing why. I might side-eye you internally but I'm not going to say anything. What _does_ annoy me is when people try and argue that it's "good" or whatever. No. Also the argument that "if you hate this book it's because you're a misogynist that hates the thought of women getting off" is lol-worthy. (and yes, I _have_ seen that a few times).
> 
> Mostly though it's just like an internal reaction of "Oh honey...no. If you want to rub off there's so much better porn out there. You don't need to subject yourself to this."



I read the tampon part, and it just made me laugh. I really don't how that was supposed to be hot, the writing was just off putting.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

For real, if a guy ever ripped out a girl's tampon, that should technically be considered an act of war, and a permanent exile from the cuntry of origin. 

A literal no mans land. 

Thar she will not blow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

If tampon pulling catches on, it will just be something new Detective can add on the backs of "the generation today".


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If tampon pulling catches on, it will just be something new Detective can add on the backs of "the generation today".



The list continues to grow


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't wait to yank my first tampon. :33


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to yank my first tampon. :33



Quoting for future reference


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

**


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena lurking below. Horrified by Stunna's comments


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna's comment surprised me tbh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to yank my first tampon. :33



Shouldn't you be focus on getting a girl first? That Disney shit doesn't really fly in college well you're in community college right now so maybe you have a slight shot


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

So I went to go find out the Thor controversy and:









Hahahahaha, that's fucking awful. 

I get that it's most likely done just to piss off the people who keep moaning about irrelevant shit, but really how was that allowed to go though?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> So I went to go find out the Thor controversy and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laugh every time I see it,this-- topped with the Law & Order episode has me wondering what's really going on here.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

The rise of the tumblr feminist. Even Para was silenced.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Jena's writing Thor ?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I laugh every time I see it,this-- topped with the Law & Order episode has me wondering what's really going on here.



Wait, what L&O episode?



Link me, bro


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]n7faUHdlh9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

"They levelled up"



It's got to be some kind of in joke

I get that some people are out of touch, but that's just so utterly inane


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]n7faUHdlh9g[/YOUTUBE]




.... wait, this was an actual episode!? Not just a parody!?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The rise of the tumblr feminist. Even Para was silenced.



Ayyyy


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to yank my first tampon. :33



Yeah, I can't wait to put in their first tampon either. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Wouldn't that be considered too old for you?


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

SMH @ Stunna & Masterrace


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2015)

WOW, IS ROMAN REIGNS GOING TO DEFEAT BROCK LESNAR AT WRESTLEMANIA??


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to yank my first tampon. :33



That would be a rite more befitting as a closure to a wedding ceremony than rings exchange which reeks of capitalism and materialism. It symbolizes the man telling the woman "soon you won't need this any longer". We should start a petition to Vatican.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Yasha going all in


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

That post reeks of "I'm angry and single."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna would be my Kingsman nomination.  Would be great to get some color in that organization.

Of course I would be really fucking embarrassed when he drowned during the first test.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It symbolizes the man telling the woman "soon you won't need this any longer".



In contrast, is the woman telling you this to your money in your pocket and not your other head?

Virginity is never cheap these days. Blame capitalism for that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> That post reeks of "I'm angry and single."



He's probably touched more young girls than you'll ever will tho.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Because he'll touch any little girl he can get his hands on, I only want the white ones.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

All white girls will avoid you.

You're a chubby Asian with no game and no self esteem.

Deal with it Master of nothing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W7Hoz2ZHYZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh and before I forget...












Shut up Stunna.

Like you have the right to show us anything from the 90's.

Sieze and desist.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna, Speedy is mad we joked about periods as she happens to be on one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Oh and before I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol shut yo dumbass up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

This exchange tho


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol shut yo dumbass up


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna would be my Kingsman nomination.  Would be great to get some color in that organization.
> 
> Of course I would be really fucking embarrassed when he drowned during the first test.



Of course he would fail the dog test, too.





Stunna said:


> lol shut yo dumbass up


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

what's the dog test

I know from the trailer I'd prolly fail the water one, but what's the dog one


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol shut yo dumbass up



You and what army, little man?

Your observations proved nothing out of the usual in my case.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what's the dog test
> 
> I know from the trailer I'd prolly fail the water one, but what's the dog one




*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't tell you because it's a spoiler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

I would fail the dog test too man.  I like pugs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Stunna, Speedy is mad we joked about periods as she happens to be on one.



You know what smartass?

I'll tell you something fucking detective...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm joking.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I would fail the dog test too man.



The look on it's face man. 

Stunna would fold like a house of cards, doe.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

The credits were short and minimalist.  But I thought it was really fucking cool when those guys flew in on the helicopter.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2015)

Does the test involve eating pug?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

No.  Every Kingsman would be Korean if those were the candidates that they were after.


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2015)

I keep trying to watch the raid movies but i get distracted


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Every Kingsman would be Korean if those were the candidates that they were after.





For real though, they fooled me for a second when Galahad showed Eggsy the dog.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

Legend said:


> I keep trying to watch the raid movies but i get distracted


Get on it.  Some of the best action I have ever seen.



Detective said:


> For real though, they fooled me for a second when Galahad showed Eggsy the dog.


Galahad killed a lot of people at that church man.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Galahad killed a lot of people at that church man.



It wasn't his fault. Damn that Valentine!


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

This open spoiler talk is rude as fuck


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Get on it.  Some of the best action I have ever seen.


Imma try tomorrow, Ive heard only great things


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not going to edit any of my posts.  I think we have done a fantastic job keeping the spoiler talk extremely vague.  Pretty simple.  People that haven't seen the movie have no idea what the hell we are talking about.


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not going to edit any of my posts.  I think we have done a fantastic job keeping the spoiler talk extremely vague.  Pretty simple.  People that haven't seen the movie have no idea what the hell we are talking about.



I concur. Stunna had absolutely no clue at what we were alluding to.

But then again, he often has no clue regarding the subject matter at hand!

With that being said, good night everyone.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2015)

why is stunna trying hard to be like that kid in walk among the tombstones?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm afraid I haven't seen that movie.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2015)

[VIMEO]118270296[/VIMEO]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2015)

I love Sufjan but jesus dude, your music need some new life.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure if you're talking about me or Sufjan


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2015)

Tbf you have some shitty music taste MP

get Para to give you new recommendations or something


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't want to go into how subjective music or art in general is.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats a cop out for when your taste does suck


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2015)

Why you lying Para? It's rude as fuck.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 17, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service* - 8/10 - Good
Epic movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 17, 2015)

famfam:


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2015)

Whiplash

this was

intense!

man that climax


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2015)

Para hates Whiplash smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2015)

dat drum solo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vMnwaga7XWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2015)

Dat graphics tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Is it me? Or does MP's postcount get lower and lower every day?


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2015)

Slice has been spotted.

[youtube]34zlmoj3TvA[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para hates Whiplash smh


Para revealed to be a giant pussy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2015)

Rukia. MATE!

You have to loan Sheyi Ojo next season when you go down. 17 and he's already a beast.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2015)

As bad as we have played.  There is still a chance we won't go down.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para hates Whiplash smh



Yep I sure dislike it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2015)

Para gimme some music suggestion you hipster

Something with an alternative Indie sound


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuck one piece and the section


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para hates Whiplash smh



Unsurprising. Para hates effort.


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2015)

Kingsman - YES!!/10

I owe this movie a huge apology, it was AMAZING. More detailed review to come in the morning. Deffo recommend!!


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

That weird looking kid from "Let Me In" is going to be in new X Men as Nightcrawler.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Nightcrawler is a character in X-Men? What is his ability?


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2015)

Short range teleportation.
Hightened agility.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Nightcrawler is a character in X-Men? What is his ability?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2015)

TittyNipple time to squat breh.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna, I'm driving down to Charleston this weekend. Anything I should know?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2015)

^ he wants to know where the young girls hang out, obviously.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Nah, he wants to know the location of daycare centers.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2015)

think of the children stunna!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2015)

50 Shades just broke the record over here for best launch and highest grossing movie (surpassing Revenge of the Sith. This one still has most viewers.)

oh well


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2015)

way to fuck up, Euros


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

Can't really blame them. They all just want to watch something resembling pornography because of the recent bans.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2015)

what's its situation in the US? Smashing records?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> what's its situation in the US? Smashing records?



Think it smashed a Valentines day record.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

I just want all you haters to know that I'll be rocking this sweet Birdman set to rally support for the best film of 2014 during Oscars week. 

Some of you threw a lot of shade at this film, but that's okay. We Birdlievers have had faith from day one.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2015)

people talking about Imitation Game for years? Barely anyone is talking about it now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

Dope stock, Grape; ugly border


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

make something better for me, Stunna. I'll give you the stock.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2015)

thx stunna, u da best <3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna would be scratching his head and look complete lost while watching 50 shades of grey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

boooooooo

Come up with better material


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> boooooooo
> 
> Come up with better material




Always knew scum like you would defend fecal matter like Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna doesn't need defending, I've seen multiple occasions where you took a "L" coming at him.

But that post in particular felt lazy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2015)

Why don't you leave the thread Gesy so Vaulto can come back?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Good times


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2015)

Gesy it's your fault Vaulto doesn't wan2 come back?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope, I've had conversations with Vault and he bared no animosity towards me; I'm just not one to kick a Huey when he's down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2015)

Vault is a classy guy of course he isn't going to tell Gesy to his face that he hates his guts but basically Vaulto got tired of having to come in here and clean up Gesy filt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2015)

MP, I hope Frank doesn't get away with what he has done, I hope we get to see him make mistakes in the upcoming season.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2015)

Uh-oh Para.  You got some explaining to do.

[YOUTUBE]devdfefm1VY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2015)

Gosling was too cute in that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> people talking about Imitation Game for years? Barely anyone is talking about it now.



Her comment about Gone Girl was enough to ignore her inane opinions.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm also wondering why Imitation Game isn't being talked about. It's on par with, if not better than A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2015)

This new Run All Night Liam Neeson movie?  My main observation is about Ed Harris.  Ed Harris looks incredibly tired.  He has had a great career.  He should just retire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

might watch Kingsmen tomorrow


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2015)

All Liam Neeson moves are looking the same


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I'm going to start reading The New 52


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2015)

Witchblade?


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2015)

nice green lantern set legend :33


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I think I'm going to start reading The New 52


You should

Cassie


Rukia said:


> Witchblade?


No WonderGirl from Teen Titans


The World said:


> nice green lantern set legend :33



Thanks


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought they pulled the plug on the new 52


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2015)

Neon Nights Week 2 begins

*Last of the Mohicans*
This movie is a really great movie that plays right to the center. Crowd pleasing historical action/adventure, with a great leading performance and a bunch of great supports and some truly amazing visuals and scope.


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2015)

Just the title of the New 52, the universe is ongoing with some old universe aspects bring brought in a bit.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Last of the Mohicans is like poor man's Dances with Wolves.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2015)

Tracker (2010): B+

I really liked this. Strong dialogue, performances and amazing cinematography. It does occasionally drag and some of the pay-offs were unsatisfying though. Still a really good movie.

Edit: "Last of the Mohicans" does have have one of my favorite scores though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Last of the Mohicans is like poor man's Dances with Wolves.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2015)

Yasha you got that backwards

Soundtrack is super great yeah

[youtube]_vD5PNY80lg[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2015)

Chronogically Yasha is kind of right

and while I have my problems with both films, Costner went the full 9 on that one, shit is as authentic as it gets.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

Big Hero 6: 8/10


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

[slightly] more detailed review

*Kingsman* - 9/10

This was a huge surprise. I had no intention of seeing this ? based on the trailers I was expecting some horrific mashup of Cody Banks and Ender's Game. Well, I was plain wrong!

Kingsman never takes itself too seriously, but it's still crafted with care. The combination makes this an immensely _fun_ movie to watch. I don't want to talk too much about the plot itself because I firmly believe you'll enjoy this movie much more if you go into it pretty blind. Suffice it to say that the plot itself is utilitarian, but it's the details that make it pop. Like an assistant with prosthetic sword-legs or heads exploding to rhythmic music. 

It's fun, self-aware, silly, and still pretty damn cool at the same time. This is easily one of the most entertaining movies I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

Whiplash: holyfuckit'stenzin/qp


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2015)

If you think Kingsman is good, Jena - just wait for Hitman.

Dances with Wolves is garbage, Para. Costner is softer than velvet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Ugh just leave Alien alone. None of these Directors have any vision. They just want to recreate Alien and guess what, we already have Alien. Make your own Alien.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ugh just leave Alien alone. None of these Directors have any vision.



.

EXACTLY.

I'm glad someone gets it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Make your own Alien.




That's what he's doing


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dream Home*

7/10

Martial, check this out.

[youtube]oSwIrXpvwIo[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Noah

Ugh what crap was this. Aronofsky you have vision so why make this ridiculous, poorly written, turd of a movie with giant rock monsters and terrible characters. I expected atleast decent visuals but this film failed in that too. Grey tones, overly CGI'd garbage. There's nothing I can praise except maybe Russell Crowe's performance. That's about it. 

E


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ugh just leave Alien alone. None of these Directors have any vision. They just want to recreate Alien and guess what, we already have Alien. Make your own Alien.



Here's the irony with the whole Alien franchise: the first movie is terrifying because the monsters are an unknown, unreasonable force. Most of the fear comes from being isolated with something you don't understand. But the creatures have now been so pumped into our culture that they can't possibly have the same effect anymore. And the more movies you make about them, the more we see and know them and therefore the less scary they become. 

They've _long_ ago reached that point with all the shitty sequels and spin-offs. The creature themselves aren't scary anymore. Can you make an interesting Alien movie? Probably, yeah, if you do it right. I just don't think you can ever make another movie with the same intensity as the first two movies with this franchise because we know the monsters (and the story, for that matter) so well. If you're going into a movie expecting it to hit certain notes and for the monsters to behave a certain way and then the movie hits all those expectations...well, it's not going to work as a horror film.

But I will say that while my interest levels are at "don't give a darn," I still have more interest in this than in fucking Prometheus 2.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Here's the irony with the whole Alien franchise: the first movie is terrifying because the monsters are an unknown, unreasonable force. Most of the fear comes from being isolated with something you don't understand. But the creatures have now been so pumped into our culture that they can't possibly have the same effect anymore. And the more movies you make about them, the more we see and know them and therefore the less scary they become.
> 
> They've _long_ ago reached that point with all the shitty sequels and spin-offs. The creature themselves aren't scary anymore. Can you make an interesting Alien movie? Probably, yeah, if you do it right. I just don't think you can ever make another movie with the same intensity as the first two movies with this franchise because we know the monsters (and the story, for that matter) so well. If you're going into a movie expecting it to hit certain notes and for the monsters to behave a certain way and then the movie hits all those expectations...well, it's not going to work as a horror film.
> 
> But I will say that while my interest levels are at "don't give a darn," I still have more interest in this than in fucking Prometheus 2.



.

An alien facehugger forcing an egg down a man's throat.  Which later hatches into an alien that bursts out of their chest cavity.

Its supposed to be a metaphor for rape.

The concept that men can be raped by aliens, and in a sense give birth, is what was frightening about the series.

The franchise may do well to get back to its roots.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> An alien facehugger forcing an egg down a man's throat.  Which later hatches into an alien that bursts out of their chest cavity.
> 
> ...



I said _most_ of the fear came from the unknown. So yes, I would agree that alien rape is a big scare factor in the movie. But the whole rape/birth thing ties into being powerless and not knowing what's happening to you (_and_ the chestburster was unexpected by the audience ? similar things happen in the other alien movies but they're not as terrifying because we've seen it in the first two movies).

They either need to come up with new creatures/allegories or find a unique way to deliver the same content in order to be memorable IMHO.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> I said _most_ of the fear came from the unknown. So yes, I would agree that alien rape is a big scare factor in the movie. But the whole rape/birth thing ties into being powerless and not knowing what's happening to you (_and_ the chestburster was unexpected by the audience – similar things happen in the other alien movies but they're not as terrifying because we've seen it in the first two movies).
> 
> They either need to come up with new creatures/allegories or find a unique way to deliver the same content in order to be memorable IMHO.



.

Make Aliens scary again.  What are men afraid of in the current era?

Hmm.  

Maybe Blamkomp will make a movie about a man who gave birth to 3 aliens who visit him 10 years later to collect child support payments.

Then the series can be frightening all over again?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

We watched "The Faculty" in FC once...didn't we?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2015)

part 2

Sauce


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Para's view on "Whiplash" is similar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Writer doesn't know what he/she's talking about


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> part 2
> 
> Sauce




Solid evidence that Oscars are bought.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol doesn't like Whiplash because hates the teaching style represented. Let's all watch films where everything is of how we wish the world was. And these people are meant to vote on films. Smh.


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2015)

Voted for The Theory of Everything.

For everything it was nominated for.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Lol doesn't like Whiplash because hates the teaching style represented. Let's all watch films where everything is of how we wish the world was. And these people are meant to vote on films. Smh.



thats

retarded

Eno stop trolling. Also yeah the teaching style's representation is really the worst part of the film.  Let's disguise abuse as teaching and justify it because ARTISTS MUST SUFFER TO BE GOOD.  fuck outta here.


----------



## Grape (Feb 19, 2015)

The best part is where he says he'd be in the classroom if it were happening to his kids.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

Boo hoo I don't agree with the movie morally

QQ more you fucking pussy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

masterrace

shouldn't you be in NC stalking in an ice cream truck instead of actually shitposting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

There's been plenty of instances where a morally unjust plot line is heavily praised. I myself do not understand why this struck such a sensitive cord. Abuse like this is common  in the world we live in and I appreciate that it was explored.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I think Para's view on "Whiplash" is similar.


Para is a coward.


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Ha! well, damn


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn't like Nightcrawler because it justify despicable actions to get ahead it life.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm disgusted with Para.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 19, 2015)

Para vs the world.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> There's been plenty of instances where a morally unjust plot line is heavily praised. I myself do not understand why this struck such a sensitive cord. Abuse like this is common  in the world we live in and I appreciate that it was explored.



the problem isn't that it's abuse

it's that the action is abusive but painted almost romantically.  It's the representation and the intent not just the questions of morality.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

i ain't budging on this

stay mad fggts


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Methods like that work sometimes.  Bob Knight was a huge fucking success.  He is a success story.  Ennoea fucking landed a devastating blow on you.  I thought you were objective.  I didn't realize you brought your narrow worldview into your critical reviews.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

omg Rukia is finally trolling properly again 

Grape and massarace you better step up yo game


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

Isn't Ingmar Bergman your favorite director? His father was a minister, Ingmar was definitely abused. So without abuse Persona would not exist.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2015)

that post is gold


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

You know I been on now, then, and I'm next


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread smh


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

eminem in 2015
yikes


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleach is going to end dumb af like Naruto smh


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2015)

Every Bleach chapter: Asspull!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2015)

You plebs should stop being salty an bow down before Lord Aizen. May your butts be ready


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

Aizen was expected, I'm talking about that dumb with they pulled with Ukitake.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2015)

We've gone this far with Bleach, anything is possible. It's not like we don't know Kubo


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> thats
> 
> retarded
> 
> Eno stop trolling. Also yeah the teaching style's representation is really the worst part of the film.  Let's disguise abuse as teaching and justify it because ARTISTS MUST SUFFER TO BE GOOD.  fuck outta here.



But artists do suffer. There are mentors who are assholes. Should they be removed from film because they're not politically correct?  I don't see why a film should be penalised because you don't agree with it. Also where is the justification when his teaching methods end up hurting his students. I think you're getting hung up on one aspect of the film.

Also there's nothing wrong with pushing people to be their bests.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Para lost all credibility to argue or debate about people's tastes and opinions after the whole shameless Movie 43 pimping he did.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Para doesn't believe in hard work.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow Yasha is fishing well today.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

He should give up his Mexican card while he's at it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 19, 2015)

^ You mean his green card. That's the only way he got into America.

Probably he bought it coz he's too lazy to steal one.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2015)

Nah, they gave him a work visa because they were desperate for cheap labor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> eminem in 2015
> yikes


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Shame on you Jena.  You were badmouthing Kingsman a few weeks ago.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia's bored.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Shame on you Jena.  You were badmouthing Kingsman a few weeks ago.



delayed reaction


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Went to the gym.  Played some Fire Emblem Awakening.  Watched some random Youtube videos.  I only just now made my return.



What I said absolutely needs to be brought up again though.  Jena.  You posted the trailer and said it looked terrible.  I know you haven't forgotten.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> delayed reaction



A cinematic Sin time of sorts


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys, it was -26 C today with the Wind chill(-14.8 F), but it felt like it was -40 C(- 40 F).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Not that cold in Oklahoma.  But I'm ready to move.  Tired of the hail and the strong winds.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not that cold in Oklahoma.  But I'm ready to move.  Tired of the hail and the strong winds.



Tornado sirens.... I can only imagine the fear they strike into a man's soul.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What I said absolutely needs to be brought up again though.  Jena.  You posted the trailer and said it looked terrible.  I know you haven't forgotten.



I admitted I was wrong. Which is the first time that phrase has ever been uttered in this thread.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Para needs to admit that he is wrong about Whiplash.  Just bringing a stupid ass opinion to the proceedings.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> I admitted I was wrong. Which is the first time that phrase has ever been uttered in this thread.



I commend your integrity to own up to your errors, Jena. If it was Para, he would have just casually flip flopped his stance. If it was Stunna, he would have lied about it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Jena.  How was 50 Shades?


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia. I heard The Order 1886 was like 3 hours of cutscenes and 2 hours of gameplay, dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

70 dollars well spent.


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jena.  How was 50 Shades?


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia. I heard The Order 1886 was like 3 hours of cutscenes and 2 hours of gameplay, dude.



The order is one and done material. there's something to be said about a game that has less replayability than heavy rain


wait till it's in a bargain bin for $2


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> 70 dollars well spent.



It would be worth it to watch it as a 3 hour cutscene movie this weekend, doe.

For free on YT, @ 1080p.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia. I heard The Order 1886 was like 3 hours of cutscenes and 2 hours of gameplay, dude.


Really?

This was a game they hyped before the PS4 even came out.  It was delayed twice.

That's a fucking disgrace if true.

My copy arrives tomorrow.

I assumed that morbid curiosity would win out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Next gen is progressing at a snail's pace so far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

Next gen hasn't been worth it so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

The best games are just old games ported over.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2015)

I dodged a bullet so far by holding out on the PS4



BTW, good night everyone!


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I assumed that morbid curiosity would win out.



I'll see it at some point I'm sure, but I'm not giving her any money but watching it in the theaters. When it inevitably gets put on netflix I'll hate myself enough to check it out. What I've heard is that it's basically just a more boring version of the book.


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Had nothing but skepticism for the order since the gameplay trailer. bloodborne is going to be the real mvp


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

ted. said:


> Had nothing but skepticism for the order since the gameplay trailer. bloodborne is going to be the real mvp



I'm excited for the fighting games..

Street Fighter, Tekken, and Mortal Kombat, all in the same year makes me a happy camper.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2015)

At least The Flash was good this week.


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Shit, i didn't know if anyone else here was into fighters 


already pre-ordered mkx. will eventually add tekken 7 and street fighter 5 to that list too


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

This is Kanye West


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd Adblocked


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

that pictured scared the mess outta me lol


----------



## Jena (Feb 19, 2015)

those are some pretty rad horns


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2015)

Rukia buy me a PS4 



I'll pay you back some day :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

ted. said:


> Shit, i didn't know if anyone else here was into fighters
> 
> 
> already pre-ordered mkx. will eventually add tekken 7 and street fighter 5 to that list too



Hell yeah, beginning at a very young age  fighters always been the most satisfying genre for me. I plan to preorder MKX soon.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2015)

wait 10 years for the best version of Street fighter 5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

The World said:


> wait 10 years for the best version of Street fighter 5



Yeah, that Super Duper Ultra Mega Street Fighter 5 is gonna be something else.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2015)

you can't spell capcom without "milking it till it's dead"


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z9kAbFa78kA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2015)

*Heat* (35mm)
This is the first time having seen this movie without having to take regards to be polite for others about the sound level.

Goddamn does this movie work so much better on the big screen, the run time evaporates, the jokes all work, the tension is all there and the gun battles are a religious mesmerizing experience for a fan of that kind of thing.

Throw in a bottomless cast of talent and this movie is pretty much perfect.


Good Luck every action movie I see for the rest of the year, GODDAMN that movie is so much better in a theater.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

I didn't get to watch Kingmen, came down with a little stomach virus


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Heat* (35mm)
> This is the first time having seen this movie without having to take regards to be polite for others about the sound level.
> 
> Goddamn does this movie work so much better on the big screen, the run time evaporates, the jokes all work, the tension is all there and the gun battles are a religious mesmerizing experience for a fan of that kind of thing.
> ...



Just wait until you see Hitman. I've heard that it makes Heat look like Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)

I saw Heat on blu ray the other day

my god the sound of the machine gun fire was so intense 

it felt like it was happening to me in real life

I was scared and excited all at the same time


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, it was -26 C today with the Wind chill(-14.8 F), but it felt like it was -40 C(- 40 F).



tfw the other side of the pillow is warmer


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Did none of you guys go watch 50 Shades?? Film event of the year people.


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Enno came out swinging with that Film Club PM.


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2015)

I wont be there. I'm at a concert today and wont make it home in time.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2015)

Leon


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Perverts unite


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

Shame I won't be able to make it either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

They're screening "Dear White People" on campus tonight.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2015)

Delay it again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> They're screening "Dear White People" on campus tonight.



Eh I'd do the same. Enjoy campus life as much as you can.

No delays. If it's just me making shoddy comments about Portman's prime then so be it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll be there with you baby


----------



## Taleran (Feb 20, 2015)

I might have been there if I didn't have better things to see on big screen.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for understanding, Enno.


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna should start a KickStartr for "Dear Black People".


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)

holy fuck whiplash gave me whiplash!

was not expecting this at all!

how could para hate this? 

this was like the black swan of jazz orchestra on meth!

what performances!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stunna should start a KickStartr for "Dear Black People".


?No need. Mass media from Fox News makes it clear what white people think of us.?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ?No need. Mass media from Fox News makes it clear what white people think of us.?



Stunna, stop thinking you're Tupac Shakur.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2015)

Leon? I'll try my best to make it for FC tonight. One of my favorite movies of all time and my childhoods fav movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh cool. FC is back.


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Stunna, have you kept up with Always Sunny this season? They did a Birdman episode last week.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

Well damn; I didn't even know the season had started.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Enjoy Dear, White People Stunna; I sure did


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Feb 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Enjoy Dear, White People Stunna; I sure did



It was better than I expected.


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Longest four hour wait in my life!
[youtube]jZh94zQC9Dc[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It was better than I expected.



I enjoyed the movie too

hated that fagface everybody hates chris cunt doe

main girl was hot as fuck and I knew she was mixed so not really a surprise by the end of movie 

really thought white people would have bigger voice then get shit on through the whole movie but then I saw the end credits were this shit actually happened in frat houses and I was like, "well damn."


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Slaaaaaaag


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

That's some dedication Warudo


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Does Warudo still post shit gifs 24/7?


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 20, 2015)

The World said:


> I enjoyed the movie too
> 
> hated that fagface everybody hates chris cunt doe
> 
> ...



The sequence where he is just walking through the party was really good, haha that shit was so fucking cringe worthy. 



Ennoea said:


> Slaaaaaaag



Too fat for Rukia.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

hype boner
[youtube]zllYkNu1sl4[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2015)

documentary? u nerd

just watch The Master


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2015)

that doc looks good, i'm hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd skipped that post 'cause I thought it was Hitman related.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 20, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation season 6*

Mostly the usual. It had some moments but wasn't as good as the best seasons. I hated that Eagletonian dude they kept around with a passion. Quite possibly the most terrible character I have ever seen. The last episode final concert was actually kind of touching with the Lil Sebastian performance. The horse barely had any screen time but that song makes me miss him 

_B-_


*Aziz Ansari: Dangerously Delicious*

Same problems as the first for me. He has some good ideas but his delivery is pretty bad a lot of times. It was actually worse in this one than in his original. 

2.5/5


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd skipped that post 'cause I thought it was Hitman related.



Can't avoid the hype.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

What hype?


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

You people need to quit lying to yourselves about this whole Hitman: Agent 47 issue.


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

>writers
>skip woods
>same dude who did x-men origins, sabotage, and die hard 5


if that doesn't make you flaccid i don't know what will


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

I have faith in this man.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

smh**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

I downloaded Serena but I dunno


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2015)

[youtube]jZh94zQC9Dc[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2015)

Rukia pls


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Film Club in 3 minutes

link:
Link removed


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2015)

I wonder why Nymphomaniac, which is much better and real, didn't cause as much buzz and make as much money as FSoG.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna with that repulsive avatar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

MP attacking Stunna where it hurts.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> I wonder why Nymphomaniac, which is much better and real, didn't cause as much buzz and make as much money as FSoG.



Because of the book and implied but not given raunchiness


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Only a few theaters-- if any showed Nympho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2015)

May 2nd.  I'm in.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Doing good, taken up photography and traveling a bit. You?



Youtubing and a bit of social media stuff. Doing a project on the side as well.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2015)

*Leon: The Professional*: Strong 8


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 20, 2015)

*Leon: The Professional - 8.5/10*

Man the disturbing parts of the film were done really well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> I wonder why Nymphomaniac, which is much better and real, didn't cause as much buzz and make as much money as FSoG.



Fifty Shades has alot of fans and had crazy hype.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't seen Leon in a long time, though ironically I picked it up at a pawn shop last year and still haven't gotten around to watching it again. 

With work I get so few hours to do things during the week and I'm always out and about during the weekends. I have some movies I've never seen before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

V for Vendetta

One of my favorite films; it never gets old for me

B+


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know what to watch tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2015)

The November Man:  C-


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

did you guys watch the cut of Leon where Leon rapes Mathilda


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

I guess not since Massacoon only gave it an 8


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2015)

Hot Tub Time Machine 2: C

Predictable sequel to a film that was okay. There are enough funny moments to make it watchable- if you liked #1- but it mostly coasts off of throwback gags. 

God Bless America: B

Inspired, but very self important black comedy/thriller satire on America. I felt it was too preachy and those scenes where the protagonists discuss who they want to kill became redundant. The middle block was horrendously paced due a sudden desire to be artsy, with pleasant music playing over scenes of people driving and walking around. Why? Why do movies need this kind of shit? It's not exciting, interesting and it doesn't develop the characters. WHY!? Nice cinematography though.

However, I will admit that "God Bless America" did make me laugh thanks to some shocking sight gags and clever lines. The actors do manage to carry the film and it was strange how likable they were, despite being horrendous people. "God Bless America" is clever, but it's also too clever by half. Yet it is nice seeing a movie driven by actual effort. Films have become so formulaic that we need something like "God Bless America" to defy our expectations. Worth a netflix watch, at the absolute least.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2015)

Oi, Otakus (Yasha specifically.)

Anyone aware of Bobsamurai?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not otaku.


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I guess not since Massacoon only gave it an 8



Strong 8, that's almost a 9.


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2015)

Para should watch "McFarland, USA", it got hard working Mexicans. He could learn something.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

I saw Death Parade today, it was aight 

I like Steins; Gate a lot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

Maze Runner: C+


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> I don't know what to watch tonight.



someone help


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> someone help



Backroom Facials vol. 4


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

Mandingo Unchained


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

all that money the money is the motive


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Watching Lucy, then rewatch on Space Odyssey.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

Lucy was devastatingly underrated.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lucy was devastatingly underrated.



Agreed.

B in a R to A+ scale.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

ScarJo is the next Meryl Streep.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

I am quite intrigued at these science-fiction/fantasy philosophical kinds of media art.

Media such as Akira, Ghost in The Shell, Matrix, Inception, Interstellar, Lucy, Exodus: Gods and Kings, A Space Odyssey, Battlestar Galactica, Prometheus/Alien Franchise, Cloud Atlas, Berserk, Death Note, Moon, and most definitely Neon Genesis Evangelion + End of Evangelion have all lead me to think and progress further into my quest for knowledge to flex on these ratchet ass motherfuckers around me.

Someone please recommend me something.

Anything similar.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape, do you have anything for recommendation?


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

Ummmmm......

Like what? :0


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Ummmmm......
> 
> Like what? :0



Never mind, my friend has given me an amazing list of recommendations on my pursuit to flex on these ratchet ass motherfuckers.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2015)

Scar Jo is alright, Beautiful as hell tho, reminds me of a mid 2000s white Halle Barry


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

So, i'mma be watching

Memento, The Shawshank Redemption, Twelve Monkeys, The Shining, Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence, Primer, and The Prestige, soon.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

That list is like a dimestore prostitute who ain't got any customers.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck star wars amd lord of the rings


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> So, i'mma be watching
> 
> Memento, The Shawshank Redemption, Twelve Monkeys, The Shining, Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence, Primer, and The Prestige, soon.



Try Tree of Life and Upstream Color too. And the original Solaris. And the Fountain, Persona and Seventh Seal.


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2015)

My love for the cold is starting to diminish


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

The curse of the White wish Masterrace.  

Seriously though. If you're homeless in that kind of weather then good luck.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Try Tree of Life and Upstream Color too. And the original Solaris. And the Fountain, Persona and Seventh Seal.



I approve all of these


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

Tree of Life is like a dime-store prostitute without any clients.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

am I the only one who's never heard of an R to A scale before


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

An R to A scale is like a dime-store hooker who ain't got no customers.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> V for Vendetta
> 
> One of my favorite films; it never gets old for me
> 
> B+



GN was better. Movie was a big disappointment.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Slice still hatin on the mov. I'm halfway finished with the novel though, and it's pretty good. V is a whole other character on the novel, he's legit mental. One time he's the hero, the next he's the villain, unlike in the movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

That movie is a joke. The entire false-imprisonment segment was hysterical.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> GN was better. Movie was a big disappointment.



Ain't like that 5/5 ASM2 you saw right ?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> That movie is a joke. *The entire false-imprisonment segment was hysterical*.



still good


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel so bad for not making it for FC last night. I really wanted to watch Leon with you buds


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape, I saw the episode with the "'Birdman'-esque" scene at the end. Fantastic.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

The whole thing was filmed in the continuous shot method like Birdman, and it has the drums going throughout o.O


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

Just watched Birdman last night

so many powerful performances 

9/10


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

warudo


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Try Tree of Life and Upstream Color too. And the original Solaris. And the Fountain, Persona and Seventh Seal.



Oh ho hoooooo


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lucy was devastatingly underrated.




Wut?

That movie is a massive pile of rubbish. It's hard to choose something to start with. Not to mention the whole movie is based on a lie about the human brain.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2015)

V for Vendetta is the most boring film Natalie Portman had been in.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

nah, she was in Episode II


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

cinematography


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> Wut?
> 
> That movie is a massive pile of rubbish. It's hard to choose something to start with. Not to mention the whole movie is based on a lie about the human brain.



I agree, it did make money tho so thats a thing. But it also makes me a bit apprehensive about Scarlett playing Major in GiTS


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

ScarJo's acting is on point. She's definitely one of the few reliable actresses in Hollywood. Any problems Lucy suffered were due to studio interference, which has already been pointed out like a thousand times already. And what do you mean the movie is based on a whole lie about the human brain? Who cares? Since when does fiction have to rely on science to be fun? Christ.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

ScarJo's acting took a dive after she became super smart

she was so good in the beginning too

Lucy was pure shite after the first 20 mins


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> ScarJo's acting is on point. She's definitely one of the few reliable actresses in Hollywood. Any problems Lucy suffered were due to studio interference, which has already been pointed out like a thousand times already. And what do you mean the movie is based on a whole lie about the human brain? Who cares? Since when does fiction have to rely on science to be fun? Christ.



Yeah but there's exaggerations and then there's Lucy, which is just ridiculously dumb.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

Lucy is a completely acceptable summer action movie. It's of the same or  better quality as other movies of the same genre that people love.  People have a problem with seeing a female protagonist, and that's what  this really comes down to.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't know about others but I didn't like Limitless either. Though I do agree some people give female led films a hard time, while enjoying trash like Expendables.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

Enno, Limitless is like a dime-store hooker who doesn't have any customers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Lucy didn't make sense; action and acting was also weak



Slice said:


> GN was better. Movie was a big disappointment.



GN?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

Graphic Novel

the V for Vendetta movie is basic as fuck


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah the comic is great, the movie is meh. Did anyone watch the From Hell movie adaption? I heard it was pretty bad, but I dunno.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

It's also pretty awful

From Hell is kind of an uneven read overall tho.  That no dialogue issue near the end of the series is a masterpiece doe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 21, 2015)

Lucy is not acceptable. Especially coming from Luc Besson who gave us Joan of Arc and The Fifth Element.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

I wanted to see a movie today, but I've spent most of my early afternoon reading _Ulysses_ for class and it's killing me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

I finally got a copy of Leviathan. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

I think ill watch Foxcatcher tonight.

Never seen Tatum in a serious role before, he might surprise me.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2015)

*Goodbye, South, Goodbye*
The mechanisms and inter-dependencies of institutions with power in society float around the periphery of this gorgeous looking view into a group of people just looking for a way to break out and get ahead even slightly.

The food in this movie all looks so incredibly delicious it made me so hungry watching it.

Certain people who look into this thread should track this movie down if they have not seen it.

*The Insider*
I love this movie, you all should love this movie, Bruce McGill's best scene, nuff said.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

The Insider is cool, one of Mann's more underrated films.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

is "school" something people actually say in that context, or did you just OD fuk up "cool"


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 21, 2015)

Never doubt Para's grasp of the English language.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

my phone's auto correct is retarded as fuck sometimes


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> my phone's auto correct is retarded as fuck sometimes



Why do you still have that fucking phone!?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2015)

Autocorrect is the dimestore prostitute who couldn't give it away


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't you guys have the smart autocorrect function? Which allows you to ignore some of the suggestions it makes, and add further language to your text dialogue memory?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

mine does that

and I had just texted someone about school

and then i just did the finger swipe thing and instead of cool i got school for some reason


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> mine does that
> 
> and I had just texted someone about school
> 
> and then i just did the finger swipe thing and instead of cool i got school for some reason



Para, why?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Just in case it wasn't clear for everyone, I take texting etiquette seriously. 

I also have a tendency to text in paragraph lengths.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

oy, I hate those types. If you gonna send me a wall of text; you may as well call me, because you're kinda defeating the purpose of texting.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck you Gesy, it's not my fault that I am detail oriented as fuck, you basic ass friend







....


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2015)

>takes texting etiquette seriously
>sends text walls


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

I never said I sent walls, though. Just that I have detailed texts in paragraph format. A paragraph isn't necessarily 9989893894893 lines.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

Here we go.  Two more major snowstorms coming this week.


----------



## teddy (Feb 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> oy, I hate those types. If you gonna send me a wall of text; you may as well call me, because you're kinda defeating the purpose of texting.



Had a friend who did that shit. more than once he'd type 3-4 paragraphs that couldn't be sent in one go


don't even respond when it happens


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Here we go.  Two more major snowstorms coming this week.



God speed Rukia 


... enjoy the snow days off work.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

No man.  We are still expected to come to work.  The hospital never shuts down.



This is why I am considering a transfer to South Carolina.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No man.  We are still expected to come to work.  The hospital never shuts down.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I am considering a transfer to South Carolina.



But you would be so close to Stunna, though. Granted, half a state above you.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, my 5 state barrier would disappear.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm way up, I stay up, I'm two up, I'm three up


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

BTW, the Spurs got destroyed the other night.

It was poetry in motion


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

don't tell that to para


----------



## Karasu (Feb 21, 2015)

The Sting - nice way to kill a Saturday afternoon.



Yasha - did you make a decision on New Zealand?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, the Spurs got destroyed the other night.
> 
> It was poetry in motion


Nice win over the Hawks last night.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Yasha - did you make a decision on New Zealand?



Not yet. My family is against it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nice win over the Hawks last night.







Yasha said:


> Not yet. My family is against it.



For a vacation, or permanent re-location?

New Zealand is awesome from what I hear.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Yasha's family will not fund his hermit lifestyle if he leaves.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2015)

I get a feeling Yasha goes on peeping missions at bathhouses and hot springs

just like an animu


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2015)

I've never been to New Zealand.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I've never been to New Zealand.



Same, but I hope to do so on my travels abroad one day.

But dat flight time, though.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> For a vacation, or permanent re-location?
> 
> New Zealand is awesome from what I hear.



Working holiday. 6-9 months. Will be unemployed when I return.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

*The Spectacular Now*


Miles Teller didn't deserve her, yo..

give her a chance to find a better man than you!

*A-*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2015)

Fury: A-/A

I still love it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

Do it, Yasha. It's less than a year! Just fucking go! Escape! Be free! Into the Wild!


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Slice still hatin on the mov. I'm halfway finished with the novel though, and it's pretty good. V is a whole other character on the novel, he's legit mental. One time he's the hero, the next he's the villain, unlike in the movie.



I was so mad leaving the cinema. And i was the only one in my group that hated it. The following conversations ensured that my hate will be eternal.



Nice Dynamite said:


> Ain't like that 5/5 ASM2 you saw right ?







Detective said:


> Don't you guys have the smart autocorrect function? Which allows you to ignore some of the suggestions it makes, and add further language to your text dialogue memory?



Try typing on a phone whose autocorrect changes most words into a German one while typing. Its why i post less since i am forced to use my phone a lot of the time because i am rarely at home. Its so frustrating.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2015)

*Borgman*

Very, very interesting. Better than The Guest.

8.5/10

[youtube]Bg65TbeHtCE[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Working holiday. 6-9 months. Will be unemployed when I return.



Is the employment market in Malaysia strong enough that you can get another job lined up, dude? Your parents are probably worried about you having a hard time if you can't get something. 

May I ask why you are taking a 6-9 month trip in New Zealand, if it's going to cost you your job?


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna,

[YOUTUBE]dooAjI6yOhg[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2015)

been watching some episodes of Broad City this morning.  It's pretty funny, Comedy Central has been on point with the shows the last few years.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

If you find annoying women funny


----------



## Ceria (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been watching re-runs of Star trek TNG, oddly enough on BBC america.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2015)

Ceria said:


> I've been watching re-runs of Star trek TNG, oddly enough on BBC america.



Such a great SciFi show. I loved it as a kid. Sucks that there hasn't been a great Star Trek TV series since it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2015)

The second half of DS9 was pretty great too.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> The second half of DS9 was pretty great too.



Yeah but TNG was consistent throughout it's running on TV. Picard will forever be my favourite Captain.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4SK0cUNMnMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm rooting hard for American Sniper to be shut out tonight.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PMNuUJ7gHs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *The Spectacular Now*
> 
> 
> Miles Teller didn't deserve her, yo..
> ...


I know.  Remember when he made her get out of the car?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Remember when he made her get out of the car?



heart wrenching scene right there...


I was too invested emotionally to handle what could have happened.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

Reminded me of _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_. I didn't care for the characters or their relationship.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

where the hell is throw away op?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Perks of being a Wallflower was boring.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

Just like _The Spectacular Now_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

This film had an uncommon sense of realism that I can appreciate; Also I don't even like woodley most of time, but she was like--my dream girl in this film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank god Masterpiece's posts got recounted.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

That's not a real Pokemon in your avatar...is it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like Mega-Charizard

Or whatever they're called.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's not a real Pokemon in your avatar...is it?



It is in my dreams.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also I don't even like woodley most of time, but she was like--my dream girl in this film.



I don't know how I thought we had similar taste


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

nah, I'm still savvy enough in Pokemon to know that's not Mega-Charizard


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nah, I'm still savvy enough in Pokemon to know that's not Mega-Charizard



It's a hypothetical alternate Charmeleon evolution.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

Just call it fanart man


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

well, good thing it's only hypothetical


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Just call it fanart man


Go fuck yourself, Masterpiece.


Stunna said:


> well, good thing it's only hypothetical



That is not your boyfriend's dick, so don't come too early.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't know how I thought we had similar taste



Dude, she was awkwardly cute. She was nerdy, but not in the annoying way women usually are.

I don't find woodley very attractive, but her character was wife material, bro!


----------



## teddy (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks like Mega-Charizard
> 
> Or whatever they're called.



Looks like a digimon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> It's a hypothetical alternate Charmeleon evolution.



 A Charizard who burned a few pounds isnt very creative.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh look--another Fire-Fighting type.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2015)

TittyNipple, just knock out Mastercoon. Don't tease us.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude, she was awkwardly cute. She was nerdy, but not in the annoying way women usually are.
> 
> I don't find woodley very attractive, but her character was wife material, bro!



If that's your type of girl, what you need to do is go to a high school library. You'll have an erection numerous times, over and over again, one erection after another.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2015)

that sounds like something you're intimately familiar with


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> If that's your type of girl, what you need to do is go to a high school library. You'll have an erection numerous times, over and over again, one erection after another.



Yeah.

The thing is, that ain't my type of girl, I like bad bitches.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

bitch, ain't nobody talkin' to you


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> bitch, ain't nobody talkin' to you



i can take yo bitch in less than a second


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

jokes on you, Mr. Steal Yo' Girl--I don't have one


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> jokes on you, Mr. Steal Yo' Girl--I don't have one



that's cause she's already with me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Makes sense


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

bitches love my maserati


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that sounds like something you're intimately familiar with



I'm more of a Celine(Before Sunrise) type of guy. 
She got the perfect amount of wit and snark.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm more of a Celine(Before Sunrise) type of guy.
> She got the perfect amount of wit.



Weren't you bisexual?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm more of a Celine(Before Sunrise) type of guy.
> She got the perfect amount of wit and snark.



Haven't watched the Before series;I may soon give it a go.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

Before Sunrise is like a dime-store prostitute who doesn't have any customers.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> Before Sunrise is like a dime-store prostitute who doesn't have any customers.



You have a strange fucking obsession with dime-store prostitutes, Grape. Do you need me to lend you a few hundred bucks to get you settled for lifetime sex?


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

grape in real life


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

The World said:


> grape in real life


[YOUTUBE]FYny5BAkCQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

titty check ur cp


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

The World said:


> titty check ur cp



Source, now.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

just look up gabriella paltrova on brazzers


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

The World said:


> just look up gabriella paltrova on brazzers



although im rich im not paying for that shit


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

hey para did Lucs dupe ever try to contact you?


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

Alright guys, tonight's the night. Grand Budapest about to sweep the fuck out of these Academy Awards.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

How many damn awards shows do they have every year? 

I would like GPH to win sumfin

it was was one of err I mean WA best


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 22, 2015)

*La vie d'Ad?le/ Blue is the Warmes Color*_(2013)_ - 9/10

This is how movies are properly made. This movie contains some of the best, if not the best acting I've ever seen.. let alone the fact that such a mastered level of acting is done by really young girls. Props to whoever worked on this movie, especially the actors and director, which did a perfect job. Stunningly beautiful, very moving, great scenery, flawless acting(as I mentioned twice above) and pretty much any aspect of this is amazing. Great great watch, must see.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Kanye West was inspired by Akira.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

yes that is pretty evident in his stronger MV


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2015)

I hear Kanye West reads Naruto doe real talk


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

I hear kanye likes to stick 2 fingers up his butt like a Nardo jutsu

real talk


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2015)

*The Babadook:* _ 3/5_

 Movies with shitty parents really get under my skin.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sensing pseudo got his ass whooped many times growing up


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

[youtube]YN5UQUGWfRc[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow Stunna. Rocking the Birdman set, eh? Good luck with _that_ tonight.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

I wouldn't support that shit for Oscars


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

bitch why you talkin like it doesn't deserve shit

not that my hopes are high or anything anyway; it didn't even get nominated for editing


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Radio Times: Which Doctor should you travel with?


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

Birdman


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

record flip-flop?


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

[youtube]fmH3Gwf9UiY[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2015)

Grape flip flopped on Birdman faster than I did on Only God Forgives


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2015)

The Grand Budapest will win...

Best Picture
Best Director
Best Screenplay
Best Cinematography
Best Score


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

Robin Roberts on the red carpet.  Why?  Because she is a cancer survivor?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

Holy shit.  Chloe Moretz looks great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Chloe Moretz looks great.



Ya damn skippy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

She usually looks like she needs to hit the gym.  I'm really surprised.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

EAT THE BOOTY LIKE GROCERIES


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> EAT THE BOOTY LIKE GROCERIES





 dig in homez


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> dig in homez


Ever heard of Jhene Aiko?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

>That awkward moment when J.K. smiles at smacking Teller.



TittyNipple said:


> Ever heard of Jhene Aiko?



I know where the line is from.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >That awkward moment when J.K. smiles at smacking Teller.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where the line is from.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

Grand Budapest Hotel is a beautiful film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

No it isn't. Why are you lying?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2015)

Omg J-lo almost pulled a Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grand Budapest Hotel is a beautiful film.



It's definitely going to clean house


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2015)

Also, so much salt in the comments regarding CBMs

Why so butthurt?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm tired of them dominating the schedule myself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> Also, so much salt in the comments regarding CBMs
> 
> Why so butthurt?



Cape films aren't a respected genre yet.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

Gwyneth Paltrow.  Terrible hair.  Terrible dress.  She looks awful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2015)

"Not my tempo"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2015)

Miles Teller is a dick.  It doesn't matter who the instructor is.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2015)

Dat Lady Gaga outfit is missing an apron


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

"Birdman" won Best Picture.  Get bent, Grape.

Two years in a row where the Best Picture was actually well earned. Good job, Academy.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Rosamund Pike got robbed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet set Stunna

Happy Birdman got that recognition. And I knew GBH had a solid soundtrack


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Birdman 


i agree that pike should've won best female actress tho


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Birdman" won Best Picture.  Get bent, Grape.
> 
> Two years in a row where the Best Picture was actually well earned. Good job, Academy.



You're wrong but thats okay


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Gravity should have won last year.


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2015)

You're dead to me


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

OMG GUYS! WE FUCKING DID IT!

BIRDMAN! BIRDMAN! BIRDMAN!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

lol saw that coming


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

record flip flop flip flop

and I agree with yasha for once


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

Grape is so happy


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

BEST DAY OF FILM IN 30 YEARS.


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Grape didn't flip flop. he was just hanging onto some reverse-jinx bullshit in hopes that birdman won where it mattered


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

12 years a slave was meh


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Here are my giogio awards for the Academies

 @ Big Hero 6 winning best animated picture over Tales of Kaguya

 @ Birdman not being nominated for best editing

 @ People crying during the "Glory" performance

 @ White people crying during the "Glory" performance

 @ Joan Rivers not being mentioned in the tribute or even in the show in general

 @ The best actor nominees

 @ Ida winning best foreign film; clearly because that shit is about Jewish people


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

VBD


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2015)

Who is the worst character on tv currently in your opinion guys and gals

I think Barbara from Gotham


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2015)

Why should Birdman win editing if it was taken in one shot


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> Grape didn't flip flop. he was just hanging onto some reverse-jinx bullshit in hopes that birdman won where it mattered




You make it sound as if I pulled out a miracle


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Rosamund Pike got robbed.



Agreed. I love Julianne and she's one of my favorite actresses, but her role in Still Alice was not on the same level of Pike.

It's cool though, Gone Girl and Pike's performance will be culturally remembered whereas Still Alice will probably go down as one of those movies never heard of that somehow won an oscar.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

> @ Ida winning best foreign film; clearly because that shit is about Jewish people



Ida was a fantastic film, it's gorgeously Directed and the acting is superb. I haven't seen any of the other Foreign Nominees though. 

Eh I think the Nominees this year were decent and I'm glad there was some decent hype around alot of these films. I think that Birdman had the whole Hollywood neurosis that obviously was enjoyed by the Academy, but it was a good film. 

Linklater was robbed in the Director category, and I say that as someone who didn't really love Boyhood.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Also I agree, Pike was heads above the others in her category. Eddie Redmayne was okay, I didn't care for the film at all and I can't say I enjoyed it much. I feel bad for Keaton.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ida was a fantastic film, it's gorgeously Directed and the acting is superb. I haven't seen any of the other Foreign Nominees though.
> 
> Eh I think the Nominees this year were decent and I'm glad there was some decent hype around alot of these films. I think that Birdman had the whole Hollywood neurosis that obviously was enjoyed by the Academy, but it was a good film.
> 
> Linklater was robbed in the Director category, and I say that as someone who didn't really love Boyhood.



Boyhood wasn't directed well though, pretty plain movie, no style at all. 

Ida is not a bad movie in the slightest, but Leviathan actually has real cultural impact. I thought it was obvious Ida would win just based on its style and premise.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Best Foreign film is usually abit of a farce for me. Some of the best Foreign films aren't even nominated each year. I mean how could they ignore Wintersleep. Mainly because they knew noone would bother watching it.

I'm probably the only one, but Birdman's Directing was okay, it was the Cinematography that was outstanding there. Boyhood looking coherent after 12 years in the making was probably a miracle in itself. It's nowhere near Linklater's best but it'll be a case of 2012 again. The dude who made Artist beating out Mallick was a bit of a joke.

Also American Sniper not getting shit. lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Best Foreign film is usually abit of a farce for me. Some of the best Foreign films aren't even nominated each year. I mean how could they ignore Wintersleep. Mainly because they knew noone would bother watching it.



I think they do their best to stick it to the Cannes personally. Unless there are some academy fellows in those movies like Pitt in Tree of Life, they tend to not be acknowledged.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Boyhood looking coherent after 12 years in the making was probably a miracle in itself. It's nowhere near Linklater's best but it'll be a case of 2012 again. The dude who made Artist beating out Mallick was a bit of a joke.
> 
> Also American Sniper not getting shit. lol.




I don't think it is that impressive, naturally all he would have to do is use the same lighting and camera settings. It's impressive that it was probably very hard and super risky to organize, but if one didn't know the film's gimmick, no one would think the film did anything exceptional.

I don't think watching the actors age really enhanced the film at all. The entire point of cinema is that we do not have to wait 12 years to show the time span of what has happened over 12 years. What he did was pretty pointless.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think the main kid enhanced it much, but Linklater was dedicated and was able to pull off something quite ambitious. It's a shame that it's so bland and dull.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I couldn't chug through Boyhood. Quit that shit like 30 minutes in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> Grape didn't flip flop. he was just hanging onto some reverse-jinx bullshit in hopes that birdman won where it mattered



I always did that before exams


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

How are you handling defeat, Para? You had some pretty high hopes for Grand Budapest, didn't you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 23, 2015)

sorry 4 the weight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been telling IRL people about Birdman ever since I saw it, but now since it won an oscar it's suddenly must watch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

khris said:


> I've been telling IRL people about Birdman ever since I saw it, but now since it won an oscar it's suddenly must watch



I know that feel bro...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

I see the usual garbage articles about Oscars are showing up. 'But the audience doesn't watch these films. Where are the Oscars for Guardians of the Galaxy,' etc.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

ScarJo was _fine_ last night, Gesy.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

Birdman has been a must watch since the day it was green lit.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ScarJo was _fine_ last night, Gesy.


I agree. She looked okay. She kept it basic, and that worked for her. She's getting to be over the hill, so I guess she's entering the homely phase of her fashion choices.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ScarJo was _fine_ last night, Gesy.





Zoe Saldana was mighty fine herself.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm gonna buck the trend and say Rosamund Pike looked worthy of love making.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

prime Rosamund pike during Doom? most definitely 

Rosamund Pike now? ............................























most definitely


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

Pike Traumatized me; I would have to be aware of where her hands were the whole time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

The crazy just makes her hotter tbh


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

uh oh don't go towards the crazy light enno

it's dangerous to go alone!


















how u like my new hyuna avy enno? shes so weird sometimes


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

She can be abit weird but she so cute and hot at the same time. I just want to pop her bubble


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Has anyone seen The 100?? Is it any good?


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

Oscar 2016 winner.

[youtube]dVA3T7FoM3E[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone seen The 100?? Is it any good?



it's one of the better cw shows

not really saying much but eh it's alright


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2015)

Comedy of the year 2015.

[youtube]LsdaN1haQpw[/youtube]


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone seen The 100?? Is it any good?



Yes.

Probably the best sci-fi show on TV currently besides Orphan Black. Season 1 is slow especially at the beginning and the first episode was shitty, but it definitely picks up. It's also incredibly dark for the CW.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

I loved seeing simong pegg tell robin williams ghost to shut the fuck up


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2015)

what the fu-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

how's Travolta even invited to shindigs like this?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2015)

wth Travolta


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

>You know when you bring a girl home; and you introduce her to your creepy uncle...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Isn't he a closet case??


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The crazy just makes her hotter tbh


Enno knows what's up

Pike, man 



Ennoea said:


> Isn't he a closet case??


yup 

I can't tell if that makes his behavior weirder or not


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

Scarjo is probably rolling her eyes because she doesn't want to be involved in his lame attempts to look straight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Scarjo is probably rolling her eyes because she doesn't want to be involved in his lame attempts to look straight.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2015)

What is the obsession with this serpent looking friend. He looks like Lord Voldemort .


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Fuck you, VBD. Big Hero 6 deserves it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> What is the obsession with this serpent looking friend. He looks like Lord Voldemort .






Excuse    me?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 23, 2015)

Slice said:


>


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2015)

*Only God Forgives* : 4/5.

You know, as a comedy, The Happening is actually a very good movie. And honestly, I'm  torn about how to feel about it. It's a highly entertaining film but for all the wrong reasons. 

*The Happening*_(horror)_:1/5

*The Happening *_(comedy)_ 4/5


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2015)

It doesn't matter what genre it is, it should receive the same score regardless.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the difference between Boyhood and Birdman is that even if you took the gimmick away from the latter, it'd still be a strong movie (albeit not as much)
> 
> Boyhood is just straight up mediocre



Stunna I could kiss you right now. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

Psuedo that post before MH see it...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

Last night that was a clear fuck you to clint eastwood. 

I got nothing against birdman, I still need to see it, but Clint and Bradley got robbed. 

The sad thing is that I don't know why I expect any better from the Academy, I hoped for once they'd grow up and make the right call.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

**


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2015)

Keaton not winning best actor was sad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Last night that was a clear fuck you to clint eastwood.
> 
> I got nothing against birdman, I still need to see it, but Clint and Bradley got robbed.
> 
> The sad thing is that I don't know why I expect any better from the Academy, I hoped for once they'd grow up and make the right call.


I don't see how you can be robbed when you are lucky to be nominated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ScarJo was _fine_ last night, Gesy.


Her hairstyle was terrible.  She rarely looks as bad as she looked last night.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Keaton not winning best actor was sad.



I've never understood that, best picture and best actor and best director should be on lock, it doesn't make sense when all 3 are not the same. 

Some nobody wins best actor, might as well have given it to Bradley, that would've at least made a little more sense.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The crazy just makes her hotter tbh



this is an underrated post


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Last night that was a clear fuck you to clint eastwood.
> 
> I got nothing against birdman, I still need to see it, but Clint and Bradley got robbed.
> 
> The sad thing is that I don't know why I expect any better from the Academy, I hoped for once they'd grow up and make the right call.



robbed what are you talking about?

Eastwood has been celebrated and rewarded by the academy for decades now


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Some nobody wins best actor, might as well have given it to Bradley, that would've at least made a little more sense.


So you don't think awards should truly acknowledge merit.

Ok.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2015)

Margot Robbie won the red carpet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't care that much about the awards.  I got what I wanted this year.  The Seahawks lost in the Super Bowl!


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Only God Forgives* : 4/5.



Stop trolling Para.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

shut up, yasha


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So you don't think awards should truly acknowledge merit.
> 
> Ok.



How is it that the highest grossing movie this season is always snubbed, there's merit there, a wider majority of people paid money to see this movie than any other, there's got to come a point where that has to have some relevance in choosing the right winner. 

I'm tired of seeing great movies lose to indie films that ten people saw, if nobody saw it then it doesn't deserve to win. 

It's obvious that Sniper wasn't going to win due to the Academy's liberal bias.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

>gross as a factor in quality

ayyyy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

also I forgot to mention

Florida OP


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> there's got to come a point where that has to have some relevance in choosing the right winner.


nope

it should never have relevance, and we should be glad you're not on the board


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

If that's what it takes, Michael Bay should reign supreme.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

Gesy. Update your avatar to show ScarJo's look from last night.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nope
> 
> it should never have relevance, and we should be glad you're not on the board



Why not? Why can't gross have relevance? The cinema viewing public chooses the winner based on the amount of money spent. The academy may say one thing but the public know who the true winner is, so why continue this charade?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

so you really think that financial success is the true indicator of quality, huh.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> so you really think that financial success is the true indicator of quality, huh.



It should at least be a consideration, but as I said I knew it wasn't going to win due to the liberal bias against Clint eastwood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Why not? Why can't gross have relevance? The cinema viewing public chooses the winner based on the amount of money spent. The academy may say one thing but the public know who the true winner is, so why continue this charade?



Well for one

Gross only means people paid to see it, it doesn't dictate that people liked it. The award is not for best marketing chico.

Two, how does it make any sense for there to be an award show where the highest grossing film gets movie of the year? There would be no suspense or decision making, why couldn't you just go on wikipedia and figure that out for yourself?

Three, if you want to call a movie; movie on the year based on some shit criteria, then make an award show or some blog - no one is stopping you from sharing your crappy opinion. Why on earth wouldn't people within the Academy decide what the Academy Award winners would be 

Four, American Sniper wasn't good, get mad.


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2015)

Gross doesnt equal quality, that would make it seem like ASM 2 and Transformers 4 were actually good films


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2015)

Ceria said:


> It should at least be a consideration, but as I said I knew it wasn't going to win due to the liberal bias against Clint eastwood.



THIS MAKES NO SENSE

Eastwood has for DECADES been loved and awarded by the Academy, he's had numerous nominations and he's won in the past.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2015)

Backtrack and say you're trolling before it's too late!


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 23, 2015)

He's a bad man, like Jodie Foster.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2015)

VBD putting in work


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 24, 2015)

*Heathers:* 7.5/10
Good movie. Christian Slater was really good in this surprisingly.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

I couldn't even finish 50 Shades.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> Gross doesnt equal quality, that would make it seem like ASM 2 [...] were actually good films



>Implying ASM2 wasnt fun


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2015)

I cant say anything about American Sniper - it opens next thursday and i probably wont have time to see it this week. But Birdman was a well deserved win, it was simply great.

Also glad to see Grand Budapest winning costume design / makeup / production design. So much detail and work put into that movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow. I go to sleep and miss the best trolling of the year.

Ceria > thread.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> >Implying ASM2 wasnt fun



hahahaha


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

>defending ASM2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

hey man...that clock tower scene was pretty cool


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

>defending ASM2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

I dunno, man. Refusing to say anything good about a movie you think is bad is just as silly as refusing to say anything bad about a movie you think is good.


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

Some movies are so good that nothing needs to be said.

The opposite is true.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

**


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2015)

Ceria said:


> I've never understood that, best picture and best actor and best director should be on lock, it doesn't make sense when all 3 are not the same.





Ceria said:


> I understand nothing about movies



okay                **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

Garfield sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

The ...     cat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

No. The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 24, 2015)

Garfield rocks.


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

Garfield is the worst thing to happen to Spider-Man since emo dancing.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2015)

Grape and Khris with the terrible opinions. smh


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Garfield >> The first guy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

Went into the new section expecting a landfill of shit and Stunna level posts. I got something worst than Uzumaki House. 

Someone need to buy this site .


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Garfield was a good Peter, Tobey was a good Spidey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

The both suck ass, Peter Parker wasn't no pretty boy hipster


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

Peter Parker is washed. His name has been sullied and tarnished. We must move on to Miles Morales.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2015)

Spiderman as a franchise is just a piece of trash. ASM 2 was an abortion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

A pleb like Garfield bagging Emma Stone makes me question life itself. 



Legend said:


> Garfield was a good Peter, Tobey was a good Spidey



Garfield was an average Spidey, Tobey was a shit everything. 



Grape said:


> Garfield is the worst thing to happen to *Spider-Man since emo dancing.*



I remember being embarrassed by that shit since I hyped the movie to my friends.  

Never heard the end of it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vw5vcUPyL90[/YOUTUBE]



So this happened


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm surprised they're not trying to launch Power Rangers as a serious franchise. Imo it could work.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Spiderman as a franchise is just a piece of trash. ASM 2 was an abortion.



Wow, someone's opinion just sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm surprised there hasn't been another Power Rangers movie too


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been another Power Rangers movie too



Power Rangers has taken its course.

Now onto Godzilla from Toho in 2016, and Godzilla 2 from the LP franchise in 2018.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2015)

Manchester City getting wrecked by a Barca side that is mediocre as fuck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Interlude is the site's best skin.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

nah,     b


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nah,     b


Well, actually, it is, B.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2015)

Enno is right. Spiderman franchise is crap.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 24, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Manchester City getting wrecked by a Barca side that is mediocre as fuck.



They looked pretty decent in the second half. Aguero is a monster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

UCL is sucking. There's no tension and competitiveness anymore, unless they meet earlier; Chelsea, Munich, Barca, and Madrid will be in the semis.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Enno is right. Spiderman franchise is crap.


of course it is; there's only been one good one (SM2)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 24, 2015)

Shuttup khris, what do u know about football

actually wait

this is eno's fault


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

I know my team is a dozen points away from regulation zones 

and I am talking about Milan.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 24, 2015)

haha you're jealous watching the CL right now, I feel the pain with Liverpool 

It all went wrong since Balo left you know...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2015)

Balo was part of the problem 

It's worse for you guys having sold Suarez.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 24, 2015)

We're recovering slowly

Seeing him destroy Man Citeh doesn't help tho 

Make sure you boys look after Suso, he's a good talent


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNITED


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I'm surprised they're not trying to launch Power Rangers as a serious franchise. Imo it could work.





Stunna said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been another Power Rangers movie too





TittyNipple said:


> Power Rangers has taken its course.
> 
> Now onto Godzilla from Toho in 2016, and Godzilla 2 from the LP franchise in 2018.



They are rebooting the Power Rangers Franchise, into a more serious feature film series headed by Lionsgate



> Lionsgate has dated its reboot of ?Power Rangers? for July 22, 2016.
> 
> Ashley Miller and Zack Stentz are penning the script with Haim Saban, Brian Casentini, Allison Shearmur and Roberto Orci producing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> They looked pretty decent in the second half. Aguero is a monster.





khris said:


> UCL is sucking. There's no tension and competitiveness anymore, unless they meet earlier; Chelsea, Munich, Barca, and Madrid will be in the semis.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Shuttup khris, what do u know about football
> 
> actually wait
> 
> this is eno's fault





khris said:


> I know my team is a dozen points away from regulation zones
> 
> and I am talking about Milan.





Speedy Jag. said:


> haha you're jealous watching the CL right now, I feel the pain with Liverpool
> 
> It all went wrong since Balo left you know...





khris said:


> Balo was part of the problem
> 
> It's worse for you guys having sold Suarez.





Speedy Jag. said:


> We're recovering slowly
> 
> Seeing him destroy Man Citeh doesn't help tho
> 
> Make sure you boys look after Suso, he's a good talent





Take ur shit somewhere else. Fgts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Take ur shit somewhere else. Fgts.



Get your emo virgin ass outta here


----------



## Detective (Feb 24, 2015)

You magnificent bastards are awesome. Never change, my friends, never change.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Anthony Fantano is gay.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

Someone's rustled by a review.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Someone's rustled by a review.



He gave MBDTF a 6/10.

This guy was clearly bullied as a child.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

My beautiful Dark twisted fantasy?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> My beautiful Dark twisted fantasy?



One of Kanye's best albums.

Yes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

I give it a 9/10, I felt 808s & heartbreak has
More passion


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I give it a 9/10, I felt 808s & heartbreak has
> More passion



MBDTF > Yeezus > 808's > WTT > CS > Grad > CD > LR >


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Runaway is the best song in his whole discography.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

Why do you care what he says, titty.

it's not like you enjoy the album any less.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why do you care what he says, titty.
> 
> it's not like you enjoy the album any less.


He's hurting any chances of the artists growing further by giving asinine reviews.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

oh

you're trolling

aight


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2015)

can't believe I'm agreeing with huey here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a Kanye fan and anyone who ranks drop out at the bottom three has terrible taste in music like para and Jove level taste.


----------



## Detective (Feb 24, 2015)

You know, I've been meaning to get Preet to put a R.I.P in front of the Music Department forum's title on the main forum view.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2015)

Take that back you fucking pleb, Fantano is our lord and savior 
His 10s and most of his 9s are too hardcore for me tho


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Take that back you fucking pleb, Fantano is our lord and savior
> His 10s and most of his 9s are too hardcore for me tho



Fantano is the shit hipsters think is funny, probably at the Coffee Bean yucking it up something crazy while listening to Chromeo or something.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Take that back you fucking pleb, Fantano is our lord and savior
> His 10s and most of his 9s are too hardcore for me tho



I was gonna say he gave To Be Kind a 10 and I know you would hate the shit out of that album


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2015)

Whenever he give out a 10, I just assume that shit is loud and noisy, and I'm always right.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

stop being a baby back bitch


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2015)

Still better than your dollar bin music


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2015)

Boskov listens to top tier music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) music

it's not cheap


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2015)

Para cd collection would be known to us as a coaster set


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Kanye is performing a new song at the Brit Awards.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HLkoNoa2hAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Take ur shit somewhere else. Fgts.



Are you fat Grape? It's okay if you're fat.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

I have the best set of the thread.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

hey

we don't troll in this thread


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

khris said:


> Are you fat Grape? It's okay if you're fat.



[YOUTUBE]xorC6vCrI-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2015)

No personal attack, please.


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2015)

Fat? Hell no. Fat people disgust me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> Fat? Hell no. Fat people disgust me.






Doritos haven't been kind to you and get a hair cut you fucking hippie this isn't 1995.


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2015)

Why the fuck would you have saved that?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

if someone posts/finds a personal picture, it's gonna get saved


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2015)

Huey saved my picture and I don't even see his posts. Maybe I'm being mean. If he's going to collect stuff of me, maybe I should at least take him off ignore?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Huey always struck me as the stalking kind.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why the fuck would you have saved that?



I know back in the day type writers didn't have something called a search bar but it's an amazing feature. You should google it or in your case Britannica it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

khris said:


> Huey always struck me as the stalking kind.



You left your lights on in your bedroom fyi


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if someone posts/finds a personal picture, it's gonna get saved



You had to learn that the hard way


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2015)

Just wondering... how often does Huey reply to my posts?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder if Grape and Luc see the same therapist


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet Para can already doxx everyone here :ho


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

no i can't and even if I did I wouldn't


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

*The Guest*: B+


anna and luke are so fucked


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2015)

Huey confirmed perverted e-stalker


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

this is hands down one of the stupidest posts you've ever made

and it cracked me the fuck up


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

[youtube]ugCUhKj0jNg[/youtube]

Birdman

pretty close to what I thought 

didn't came away with a "ahhh feel-good" catharsis from the movie, but "man, at what price?" "he's gonna be miserable"


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

wtf

why did you change the video ashes

also yeah that vid hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2015)

*Under the Skin*:_3/5_

i can't remember the last time I felt so drained after watching a movie. Jesus.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

huh, I didn't change anything


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

weird, i refreshed it and a music video was there and i refresh again and the whiplash video is back

probably coding error


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2015)

put in the link just in case then


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, great video


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 25, 2015)

bout to watch whiplash. later folks.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

People are outrage about this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

Mastercoon acting like he doesn't have nappy hair


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder if she shaves? That's a white thing, right?

If she's going all natural, I bet it smells like patchouli oil and marajuana.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2015)

Nu black movement is getting annoying. They're offended by everything. I get a ton of you guys smell like curry comments. Don't cry about it. 

However White people in Hollywood complaining about the smell of weed. Lol the coke addicted twerps.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

One day someone is gonna get offended by a fried chicken joke


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

This thread, man


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

KANYE JUST PERFORMED ALL DAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

So if anyone is interested, a Hunger Games Telltale game is in the works.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Nu black movement is getting annoying. They're offended by everything. I get a ton of you guys smell like curry comments. Don't cry about it.
> 
> However White people in Hollywood complaining about the smell of weed. Lol the coke addicted twerps.



Could be worst, Yasah been getting smell like dogs jokes all the damn time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

> So if anyone is interested, a Hunger Games Telltale game is in the works.


what a waste


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

actually, the premise does lend itself to a pretty cool TellTale game

still tho


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder if the game include the outside world or just the arena


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

Speaking of proper vidya game discussion...

[YOUTUBE]VpXUIh7rlWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2015)

So who else is pumped for Agent 47? Detective is in.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> So who else is pumped for The Man From U.N.C.L.E? Detective is in.



I agree with your post after I doctored it to my liking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Quinn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

ted. said:


> Speaking of proper vidya game discussion...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VpXUIh7rlWI[/YOUTUBE]



I'm waiting for the much better, Superman video game that will be inevitable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

*Remembers Superman 64*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2015)

Superman 64 was an abortion


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2015)

You're an abortion


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2015)

>supes 64





TittyNipple said:


> I'm waiting for the much better, Superman video game that will be inevitable.



real talk, i always thought that a supes game with dbz: budokai tenkaichi-esque combat applied to it could be cash


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Parks and Rec's series finale


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Disney needs to give the marvel license to a decent publisher already.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2015)

Stunna.  You all in on Insurgent?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Nah, I'm straight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought you were a big Shailene Woodley guy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

I mean, she's cute, but not enough for me to waste my money on her


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2015)

Superman 64.  Stupid concept.  Who the fuck wants to fly through rings?  And the controls didn't work.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Superman 64.  Stupid concept.  Who the fuck wants to fly through rings?  And the controls didn't work.



Hoes fly through rings.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2015)

Lucy: C+

This was a strange experience. Based on the trailers, I was expecting a generic- yet reasonably stylish- action flick and..."Lucy" is neither generic or an action flick. It's "Transcendence" meets "Limitless", mixed in with Luc Besson's trademark uniqueness. However, I do believe that the film overreached its potential, thinking it was much smarter than it really was. It's trying to be cerebral, but it always feels too...desperate. Furthermore, it's hard to feel any tension when the protagonist has the powers of a god. "Transcendence" was in most ways an inferior film, but even that knew enough about suspense to create mortal characters who were in peril. The cop, Morgan Freeman and the other scientists are too underdeveloped for us to care about, and Lucy is unstoppable. At times, the film just made me uncomfortable. Why did we need those scenes of animals screwing? Lucy talking about remembering the taste of her mothers breast milk was just awkward. For a film trying to be smart, the cops and villains sure can be really dumb. 

Yet Besson is a pretty flashy director and I liked a lot of his visual and storytelling ideas, such as the lion symbolism. The first act is pretty intense because Lucy hasn't gotten her super drug yet and the visuals were cool. This isn't a bad movie and I can see why some would love it. I'm still trying to process it. But "Lucy" is an odd science fiction movie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Lucy: C+
> 
> This was a strange experience. Based on the trailers, I was expecting a generic- yet reasonably stylish- action flick and..."Lucy" is neither generic or an action flick. It's "Transcendence" meets "Limitless", mixed in with Luc Besson's trademark uniqueness. However, I do believe that the film overreached its potential, thinking it was much smarter than it really was. It's trying to be cerebral, but it always feels too...desperate. Furthermore, it's hard to feel any tension when the protagonist has the powers of a god. "Transcendence" was in most ways an inferior film, but even that knew enough about suspense to create mortal characters who were in peril. The cop, Morgan Freeman and the other scientists are too underdeveloped for us to care about, and Lucy is unstoppable. At times, the film just made me uncomfortable. Why did we need those scenes of animals screwing? Lucy talking about remembering the taste of her mothers breast milk was just awkward. For a film trying to be smart, the cops and villains sure can be really dumb.
> 
> Yet Besson is a pretty flashy director and I liked a lot of his visual and storytelling ideas, such as the lion symbolism. The first act is pretty intense because Lucy hasn't gotten her super drug yet and the visuals were cool. This isn't a bad movie and I can see why some would love it. I'm still trying to process it. But "Lucy" is an odd science fiction movie.



Dis man, dis man right here knows what he's talking about. Somebody give him a cupcake



Unfortunately Lucy cannot be unseen. Very traumatizing experience and you don't need 10% of your brain to watch it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2015)

Lucy is a great scifi-action movie.

And you confused the words "awkward" and "erotic".


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

And just as the weather was "warming" up, it snowed all night again.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

I can see the seasonal depression from my backyard


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lucy is a great scifi-action movie.
> 
> And you confused the words "awkward" and "erotic".



.........animals fucking is erotic? Or was it the...infant-on-mother action that turned you on?

Either that, totally what I'd expect from a Grapist.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2015)

So Blomkamp's Alien is a successor to Aliens


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 26, 2015)

Wesley Presley.


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2015)

*Uptown Girls* - 8/10


> The teacups were the only ride they would let me on by myself, so I got on it and I started spinning around and 'round and 'round. But I feel like I am still there... spinning 'round and 'round and 'round... and the ride won't stop... You were right, Ray, I am scared. But you're scared too. You're scared as I am and I thought that maybe if we could go together...



I've always really liked this movie. Both funny and serious. A fantastic movie about growing up and dealing with pain.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2015)

A coming of age story that Jena likes? 

wut


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2015)

Oi Jena, you like the Earned it song?

Dat music video


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Oi Jena, you like the Earned it song?
> 
> Dat music video




What song?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2015)

Jena said:


> What song?



[YOUTUBE]waU75jdUnYw[/YOUTUBE]

Is it sex?


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

That's his tamest video yet


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2015)

The Americans keeps getting better each week.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2015)

Not heard The Weeknd till now

How does he roll, TittyNipple?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Not heard The Weeknd till now
> 
> How does he roll, TittyNipple?



His notes can make yo bitch wet in a nanosecond.


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]waU75jdUnYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Is it sex?



his voice is unusually high for a man

also this music video reminds me of chicago for some reason. an even more sexed-up version of chicago.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

your avatar is dope asf, Massacoon


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2015)

>jena not knowing who the weeknd is

sasuga NF


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2015)

Jena hasnt heard this?:


[YOUTUBE]O1OTWCd40bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Feb 27, 2015)

I also have no idea what the Weeknd is. And all your videos arent available here.
I only know the german pop rapper 'Weekend'. Doubt its even remotely comparable. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXVSuc790O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> your avatar is dope asf, Massacoon



Thanks, darling


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

You fgts killed the thread.

Well done.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

This is how I imagine you people criticizing movies


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

That's what I picture as Slice.

Maybe because the outfit feels super German?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

*Prisoners *- *10/10*

I was hooked the entire film. From the beginning to the end; it was a solid performance. I am probably still hungover over the film's excellent ending, but I can't find a single breakout element in the movie. Everything was done in top notch polish. If I absolutely had to though; it had to be Gyllenhaal. He's a beast. I know it's cliche to say it, but he was a damn believable good guy without the need to give sympathy points or any obvious tired trope. But then when you notice the little details about the character and the movie in whole(read Gyllenhaal's interview here); it opens up another world within it. It's a whole separate universe, a universe which I would gladly re-immerse myself in again. 

Possibly one my favorite movies ever.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

#dressgate

...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> #dressgate
> 
> ...



Shit was all over my twitter feed. fucking annoying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2015)

When people like Rukia, Tetra or I don't post this thread becomes boring because there's no controversy or no one to call you out on your shit.


When Detective or Jena don't post this thread become terrible 

When Stunna posts this thread becomes a bag of dicks and dildos


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2015)

@Khris- I'm glad you liked Prisoners. Now go watch No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

NCfOM is leagues better than Prisoners, and the latter is a pretty solid film, so... yeah.

Watch that shit.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

I was having a pretty good day until this...

read Gyllenhaal's interview here

-.-


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, I just read that and was about to share it here. Denis is one of my favorite recent directors, and I'm not fond of Blade Runner. I'm not sure how I should feel about this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 27, 2015)

Glass Table Girls


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

get Deakins on it


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, I just read that and was about to share it here. Denis is one of my favorite recent directors, and I'm not fond of Blade Runner. I'm not sure how I should feel about this.




Exact sentiments. Hadn't realized Prisoners and Enemy had the same director, so that's cool.

Butt fuck Blade Runner. 

That movie is so fucking overrated, I can't even.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Dat basic taste.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Not everyone can adore Harrison Ford movies that make rape seem acceptable.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

**


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Dat lack of comeback.

Aren't black people supposed to be good with quips?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe the absence of a comeback means an absence of interest in arguing


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe lack of interest in arguing means you understand how impossible it is to defend that scene


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2015)

The World said:


> >jena not knowing who the weeknd is
> 
> sasuga NF



Honestly first time I heard of the Weekend was that Ariana Grande song.

I'm not really a fan of slow R&B or whatever you'd call his genre.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

I just had a sudden burst of interest in fencing


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> Honestly first time I heard of the Weekend was that Ariana Grande song.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of slow R&B or whatever you'd call his genre.



Jena confirmed white


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

Luc and I are the only ones who appreciate Weeknd's magnificent


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2015)

damn I forgot to say I love you platonically para in that rep I gave u


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2015)

This basic Music Taste convo


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, so basic


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm bout to make Para real jelly with my set game.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2015)

what is speedy even talking about


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

wtf is atcq


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

So who killed the FC again? 



Liverbird said:


> @Khris- I'm glad you liked Prisoners. Now go watch No Country for Old Men.





Grape said:


> NCfOM is leagues better than Prisoners, and the latter is a pretty solid film, so... yeah.
> 
> Watch that shit.




Will do. I think I already have it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2015)

it's A Tribe Called Quest, Grape


----------



## Slice (Feb 27, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy died. 

RIP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2015)

RIP

At least he lived long and prospered


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2015)

I expect to see loads of Trekkies in force in the Comicon in May here now.

RIP LN.

I am disappoint Grape. 

(What do you listen to tho?)


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn

RIP Leonard Nimoy



fitting last tweet


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2015)

Going to watch Star Trek movies in his honour this weekend I think

Fuck the Film Club


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2015)

He rocked that white and gold suit like a champ


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's A Tribe Called Quest, Grape



sasuga NF 

at first I thought you said Slice and I would blame that on a cultural gap

but dis just sad

then again grape is whiter than a KKK hoodie dipped in bleach


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I expect to see loads of Trekkies in force in the Comicon in May here now.
> 
> RIP LN.
> 
> ...




I know them, just didn't recognize "ATCQ".

Haven't been listening to anything lately. Mainly because I haven't been drinking. Sadly have to relearn to appreciate stuff without being intoxicated.


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, I killed the thread 

I think the last album I completed in full was UGK - Riding Dirty. Probably my 1000th listen.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2015)

Enno got shanked by his insane students. RIP.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2015)

Imma miss Nimoy


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2015)

> According to Deadline, Warner Bros. is working in conjunction with Cartoon Network in order to bring the hit show "Adventure Time" to theaters as an animated feature.
> 
> "Adventure Time" takes place in the Land of Ooo, where Finn (Jeremy Shada) -- a 12-year-old human boy -- and his best friend Jake the Dog (John DiMaggio) defend their home and their friends against the Ice King (Tom Kenny). Finn and Jake are joined by a recurring cast of characters that includes Princess Bubblegum (Hynden Walch) and Marceline the Vampire Queen (Olivia Olson). The show was created by Pendleton Ward.
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2015)

Saw Nimoy pretty recently.  He showed up in the new Star Trek films since that dickhead JJ Abrams has no original ideas.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Just now watching my 30th anniversary "Blade Runner" Blu-ray. Fuk you, Grape; GOAT-ass movie.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2015)

*Focus*

Ended up being disappointed though perhaps I shouldn't have been.

Will's character is nothing special.  Maggie's character doesn't have much going for her beyond being sexy at times.  There were a few moments of fun here and there especially when Will was betting against this one Asian dude early on in the movie.  For me, that was the highlight of the film.  Too bad the film never comes close to that moment again.  Ending was a bit of a mixed bag.  Had they taken it in another direction it would have been great.  The less said about the romance the better.

Probably not worth the price of admission but it has its moments.

3/5


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Look what came in the mail today!!_ 






My body is _so_ ready.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

not surprising to be honest


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2015)

Focus: C+

The cast did a good job, with everyone having plenty of funny moments. However, the story lacks direction. The first hour is dedicated to Will Smith training the girl and the remainder of the screen-time is dedicated to the big con. It's like there isn't a real 2nd act, just an overly long introduction and an equally overly long resolution. Not a bad rental. 

House of Traps: D

Kung fu movie, but I've chosen not to review this. I'm moving, so have been exhausted and I kept falling asleep. I'm not sure if the film is to blame, but I wasn't impressed by what I saw. The homo-eroticism was strange and I didn't get why guys were dressed almost like women. But for now, it is the only thing I will remember.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2015)

It's Such a Beautiful Day

Incredibly beautiful and moving film. I think the narration was abit too condensed and the pacing was rather fast but it works. The writing really is outstanding here. It's incredibly well written and really poignant. 

A+


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

haters everywhere


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

ScarJo looks salty as fuck


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm going to start both Arrow and House of Cards.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

khris said:


> ScarJo looks salty as fuck



You're using salty wrong, but that's okay you're foreign.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> You're using salty wrong, but that's okay you're foreign.




>awkwardly smiling in public


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

uh

that's not what salty means

man you really are a basic ass euro


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

So is the Green Lantern reboot happening?


----------



## teddy (Feb 28, 2015)

Khris you might want to hit urban dictionary to get a better grasp on what being "salty" entails



TittyNipple said:


> So is the Green Lantern reboot happening?



pretty sure it isn't coming till 2020


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Stoked for Green Lantern reboot. The first was pretty good. Not sure why all the bad reviews.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

>pisses on "Blade Runner"

>"The first ["Green Lantern"] was pretty good"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> Khris you might want to hit urban dictionary to get a better grasp on what being "salty" entails



Of all people here, you should know that I know what salty means.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stoked for Green Lantern reboot.* The first was pretty good. Not sure why all the bad reviews.*



Surely, you must be trolling


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Surely, you must be trolling



Give me the stocks for your Griffith set.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Blade Runner is trash.

Green Lantern wasn't gold by any means, but it isn't one of the most overrated movies of all time either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, I mean, I guess since it isn't overrated.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

See Stunna, that wasn't hard was it?

Only took you ten years to flat out concede an argument you can't win.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 28, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Give me the stocks for your Griffith set.





**


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

But let's not forget the value of today's posts: Blade Runner is shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> **



Very nice, you have done a great service.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

Grape take your basic ass trolling elsewhere.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

What makes Blade Runner a great movie, Para?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

Blade Runner 2 is happening and The Weeknd needs to contribute a song for the soundtrack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

*Citizenfour *- *4/10*

Snowden: [paraphrased] Modern media are all about personality, and I don't want this to be about me. 

Sure, let's make a movie about you then. All the pretty angle shots didn't help either. Snowden was portrayed more like a celebrity than a rebel or a "criminal". Just like his media portrayal in 2013 anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

is the movie bad because it wasn't effective or just cause you don't like Snowden?


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Great quote from Snowden's last AMA.



> Our rights are not granted by governments. They are inherent to our  nature. But it's entirely the opposite for governments: their privileges  are precisely equal to only those which we suffer them to enjoy.



I love that man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> is the movie bad because it wasn't effective or just cause you don't like Snowden?



There's nothing you wouldn't have known already about NSA leaks that it's in it, especially if you followed the media. The movie tries to make you like Snowden because of who he is, rather than empathize with him or support his stand. 

Literally 3-4 scenes are spent detailing who Snowden is. It's basically a 2 hour wiki entry. 

As for Snowden: I am indifferent about him as I am not American.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

You know Snowden's actions don't just concern Americans, right?


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 28, 2015)

*Mean Girls:* 7.4/10
Funny as hell and Lindsay was a freaking dime back in the day.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

khris said:


> There's nothing you wouldn't have known already about NSA leaks that it's in it, especially if you followed the media. The movie tries to make you like Snowden because of who he is, rather than empathize with him or support his stand.
> 
> *Literally 3-4 scenes are spent detailing who Snowden is. It's basically a 2 hour wiki entry.*
> 
> As for Snowden: I am indifferent about him as I am not American.



I was under the impression the documentary was based about him and not so much wiki leaks, was I wrong in this assumption?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

Immortals is very underrated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I was under the impression the documentary was based about him and not so much wiki leaks, was I wrong in this assumption?



You assumed correctly. It's more about him than the NSA leaks. Which was what I thought it was about.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 28, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Immortals is very underrated.



It's aight.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> is the movie bad because it wasn't effective or just cause you don't like Snowden?



It's bad because it disguise criminal activities as heroic and justify it because government must be exposed for the people!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

khris said:


> You assumed correctly. It's more about him than the NSA leaks. Which was what I thought it was about.



did you not read the synopsis of the film before seeing it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

imdb's synopsis said:
			
		

> A documentarian and a reporter travel to Hong Kong for the first of many meetings with Edward Snowden.



Not much of a synopsis tbh. Granted; it is a documentary anyways.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow Khris, way to judge something because it's not what you wanted.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2015)

I just realized Fast and Furious is a Point Break rip off


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

I might get a Zeus set.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Legend said:


> I just realized Fast and Furious is a Point Break rip off




And a poorly executed one at that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wow Khris, way to judge something because it's not what you wanted.



It's not about that. In my initial post I pointed out how Snowden said he didn't want to be a personality and make the NSA leak about him. This movie does exactly that. Snowden should be more disappointed about this movie than I am if we were to believe him.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

His part in the leaks has pretty much come to a wrap. I don't know what you expected :S


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2015)

I know. That's why I said anyone who followed the news probably knows everything that would be mentioned in the movie. To me it was a waste of time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2015)

hot dogs and tear drips


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's bad because it disguise criminal activities as heroic and justify it because government must be exposed for the people!



treasonous? maybe

criminal? depends on your perspective


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stoked for Green Lantern reboot. The first was pretty good. Not sure why all the bad reviews.



It's gonna be a great day when Grape finally commits suicide


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

Preet needs to start trashing these like convo threads again


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

I should have them add back your post numbers if that happens


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

That's only going to affect me, trashing these fucks everyone.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

>caring about post count


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

So you should be fine with them being trashed. It's not like their lost forever, they'll be neatly in the archives.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

I lost 10,000+ posts...that shit stings, man.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

>caring about post count


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

what masterrace said


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

I want my Radiohead back.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what masterrace said



Preet should raid the sport threads as well


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

>loses 10k posts
>gets 9k back in a year


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 28, 2015)

Hide yo wives, hide yo kids and hide yo husbands cz they stealin everybody's posts out here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxcatcher

My  struggles to stay awake until the film reached it's close  was probably more entertaining than the film itself. 

C

Iron Man 3

As far as Marvel films go, it's quite average. It's the film's boring middle act that causes the most harm.

C


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2015)

They trashed this thread ?


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Foxcatcher was better than a C.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Performances were great; but it doesn't stand out  as far as sport dramas go.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

"Iron Man 3"--one of the best MCU films.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

Stunna troll attempt.


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2015)

Luc would disagree


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2015)

wasn't even better than the first IM.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 28, 2015)

Iron Man 3 is a good superhero movie.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

Iron Man 3 is good times


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

You've smoked yourself retarded, para.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2015)

It's funny how comic fans hate on it  because wasn't what they expected.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a comic book fan and I didn't hate it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm a comic book fan and I didn't hate it



likewise, but most of the hate came from fan  rage.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

Always hate it when people complain how it's not like the source material

Fucking purists


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2015)

[youtube]obVg7wYOybg[/youtube]
..tittynipple


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Always hate it when people complain how it's not like the source material
> 
> Fucking purists



Comic book movies in particular make no sense to me when people get super mad at them from deviating from canon. When has any comic book show/movie been 100% faithful to the canon? For that matter, when have comic books themselves ever been 100% faithful to the canon? Only time I really give that argument any understanding is if it's like they completely change the main character into someone unrecognizable, but otherwise just...

People: let's focus our rage on things that matter. Like shitty writing and direction.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2015)

Jena brings up an interesting point: current age comic book movies have the only reliable canon.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

The arm collector... 
[YOUTUBE]kSUcFeiSW-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2015)

Three Outlaw Samurai: B

A bit too reminiscent of other- better- 'samurai' flicks of the time. But it's well done. Hideo Gosha would only get better after this


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2015)

Jena said:


> Comic book movies in particular make no sense to me when people get super mad at them from deviating from canon. When has any comic book show/movie been 100% faithful to the canon? For that matter, when have comic books themselves ever been 100% faithful to the canon? Only time I really give that argument any understanding is if it's like they completely change the main character into someone unrecognizable, but otherwise just...
> 
> People: let's focus our rage on things that matter. Like shitty writing and direction.



Alot of the times Canon doesn't translate well to film anyway. And yeah worry about shitty writing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't care about staying true the source material. I just wish they didn't nerf the characters so much.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Alot of the times Canon doesn't translate well to film anyway. And yeah worry about shitty writing.



Exactly. Also sometimes the question becomes -- well, what _is_ canon? Sometimes Wonder Woman can fly, sometimes she can't. Sometimes Batman and Talia are lovers, sometimes she raped him. Sometimes this one character is SUPER IMPORTANT to a backstory, sometimes they're not. The entire nature of comic books is authors constantly tweaking and re-inventing characters. It's always been this huge paradox that comic book fans are some of the worst at accepting change* when their medium is arguable the one that changes the most.

*disclaimer: I am completely guilty of bitching about comic books making massive changes, I know. But I'm not against change itself, more so particular changes that make no sense.



khris said:


> I don't care about staying true the source material. I just wish they didn't nerf the characters so much.



Same. For me where I get up in arms about canon for comic book movies is the characters themselves (although not always...I guess it depends on what the movie does with them and how well it works). Deadpool in Wolverine Origins a good example of this. IDGAF that they changed his backstory, but the character himself is so completely different from any of the comic books that it's just frustrating. You need to keep basic personality intact, otherwise it just becomes AU fanfic on screen.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, but Deadpool's sword arms was fucking cool, no one can deny that.


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2015)

............................


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2015)

Wut.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's funny how comic fans hate on it  because wasn't what they expected.



If I didn't like comic books I would think it was even more stupid.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> If I didn't like comic books I would think it was even more stupid.



The general public doesn't like to read in general, they might even judge you if you read comic books, and they liked the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2015)

I've never seen that much of this gif


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> The general public doesn't like to read in general, they might even judge you if you read comic books, and they liked the movie.



Erm...what? Who is "they", you talk as if everyone in the world thought Ironman 3 was a good movie.

Do you think....it would take long to find a review that trashed Ironman 3 ?

I guess that's why Ironman 3 was nominated for so many awards, because I'm sure the guys at Cannes loved comic books too much to appreciate it!


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm...what? Who is "they", you talk as if everyone in the world thought Ironman 3 was a good movie.
> 
> Do you think....it would take long to find a review that trashed Ironman 3 ?
> 
> I guess that's why Ironman 3 was nominated for so many awards, because I'm sure the guys at Cannes loved comic books too much to appreciate it!



Holy shit, you're dumb VBD.

Nobody said it's critically acclaimed and everyone loved it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2015)

that Birdman gif is amazing


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

People liked it, stay man nerd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

Jena said:


> Exactly. Also sometimes the question becomes -- well, what _is_ canon? Sometimes Wonder Woman can fly, sometimes she can't. Sometimes Batman and Talia are lovers, sometimes she raped him. Sometimes this one character is SUPER IMPORTANT to a backstory, sometimes they're not. The entire nature of comic books is authors constantly tweaking and re-inventing characters. It's always been this huge paradox that comic book fans are some of the worst at accepting change* when their medium is arguable the one that changes the most.
> 
> *disclaimer: I am completely guilty of bitching about comic books making massive changes, I know. But I'm not against change itself, more so particular changes that make no sense.
> 
> ...



Also, because CBM are basically flooded with fanservice and the MCU/WBs has to protect all characters as each have wide fanbases of their own; you won't get to see Hulk getting one-paneled or something like it. And so they can't build up villains as a threat. Gaudrians and Avengers 1 suffered from that exact same problem. As awesome as Loki is, he wasn't at all threatening in Avengers 1. 

IM3 did it somewhat right IMO, tho in the end Tony didn't overcome anything. Film was obviously setting up for a 4th sequel.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Holy shit, you're dumb VBD.
> 
> Nobody said it's critically acclaimed and everyone loved it.



Oh.



> The general public doesn't like to read in general, they might even judge you if you read comic books, and they liked the movie.




So you're trying to use a mob mentality type of debate, and when I highlight how moronic and arbitrary your "general public" line is, you get salty?


Let's summarize, there are a ton of people who think Ironman 3 is dumb, regardless if they are comic book fans or not.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol....talk about a strawman argument. 

I said that if I didn't like comics I would have liked the movie even less.

You're now  citing a meh score on a random site, claiming that "some people liked it" - as if anyone said anything to the contrary.


Holy shit Masterrace, you're dumb!


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to consider the minority opinion as if it's the general consensus. Then every single movie is dumb and boring.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> If you're going to consider the minority opinion as if it's the general consensus. Then every single movie is dumb or boring.




"Holy shit you are dumb"


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2015)

reading comprehension OP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

If I remember correctly, IM3 had raving reviews during it's release.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Iron Man 3
> 
> arguably the best MCU movie to date behind Avengers




Why you lying VBD?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

While we're on this (stupid) topic, the whole comic book fan thing is totally baseless and it reeks of people just having low self esteem about their own movie opinions.

I've never heard of someone not liking Ironman 3 because it is not accurate to the comic. What comic is it even supposed to be accurate too? It is loosely based on Ironman just like all of the others, and I'm pretty sure a lot more people liked Ironman 1 than 3.... I guess comic book fans just became haters!!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2015)

Fuck you I ain't a hater u bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

To me, the best MCU has to be Guardians. Best Marvel movie has to be First Class. McAvoy and Fassbender GOATs.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Lol....talk about a strawman argument.
> 
> I said that if I didn't like comics I would have liked the movie even less.
> 
> ...



I called you dumb because you can't read. The IM3 argument is irrelevant.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I've never heard of someone not liking Ironman 3 because it is not accurate to the comic.



lol, was your internet down at the time? Wasn't "They ruined Mandarin and made him a joke!" a thing? and also "They trolled comic fans!"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2015)

tbf, my friends in HS hated Iron Man 3 because the Mandarin wasn't a serious villain


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2015)

Deep breath

Inconsistencies will always be a problem in comic books. Why? Because the authors don't like to go back rerrad previous work and then add to it thus remaining consistent. I.e Star Wars EU is full of shit, they have all kind of fucking environmental storm troopers doing the same exact job.

That's not the problem here, the fucking problem here is comic book movies are trying to do so many arcs in one go they are literally trashing the story. Stick one overall arc and then expand on the individual arcs and not half ass it.

For example why was it so hard to have extremist suit come out of his skin like the comics? That would have been far better than the slap Schtick suit we got.

Secondly the Mandarin is one of IM best villains that Incredibles rip off story line just took a piss on IM lore.

But hey we got in all the RDJ jokes we can fit in am I right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tbf, my friends in HS hated Iron Man 3 because the Mandarin wasn't a serious villain



It was the most -- and practically only topic brought up! 

i'm not saying "if you don't like comics; you'll like this film!" , but the inaccuracy was a pretty big deal and broke the film for some.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I've never heard of someone not liking Ironman 3 because it is not accurate to the comic. What comic is it even supposed to be accurate too? It is loosely based on Ironman just like all of the others, and I'm pretty sure a lot more people liked Ironman 1 than 3.... I guess comic book fans just became haters!!



I saw a lot of complaints about the handling of Mandarin from comic book fans. That was definitely a huge point of contention. So that's largely when the "accuracy" argument comes in.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol, was your internet down at the time? Wasn't "They ruined Mandarin and made him a joke!" a thing? and also "They trolled comic fans!"




Yes...but even if that had been based on a comic book, you wouldn't see how that plot point was...dumb?


And there is the whole thing where Tony Stark doesn't have his suit for most of the movie, and he's making corny jokes with some white kid.

And Pepper became a super hero and started beating people up for no reason.


I mean really...the only criticism toward Ironman 3 is that it is not accurate to the Ironman comics (which not that many people have read, even amongst comic book fans?)

That's jokes. The idea that the Manadarin plot twist is only stupid because that's not what he was in the comics is lulzy. Whiplash sucked in Ironman 2 because he was written terribly and boring, not because he wasn't accurately based on the comic book character.


The Batman movies do not follow any Batman comics accurately yet aren't they well liked by comic book fans? Shit makes no sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2015)

So people are doing a challenge of watching as many imdb 250 films they can. Just checked out the list and I've seen nearly all of em. About 14 on there I haven't. Gonna smoke some noobs


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone own a crock-pot?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes...but even if that had been based on a comic book, you wouldn't see how that plot point was...dumb?



nah, it was a pretty good plan, controlling both sides of the chessboard is always a good idea



> And there is the whole thing where Tony Stark doesn't have his suit for most of the movie, and he's making corny jokes with some white kid.


I kinda pointed that out, I guess the point was IM isn't just a suit? 

stupid idea



> And Pepper became a super hero and started beating people up for no reason.



......nanomachines



> I mean really...the only criticism toward Ironman 3 is that it is not accurate to the Ironman comics (which not that many people have read, even amongst comic book fans?)



biggest



> That's jokes. The idea that the Manadarin plot twist is only stupid because that's not what he was in the comics is lulzy. Whiplash sucked in Ironman 2 because he was written terribly and boring, not because he wasn't accurately based on the comic book character.


it was practically a full proof plan tho






> The Batman movies do not follow any Batman comics accurately yet aren't they well liked by comic book fans? Shit makes no sense



Because The Joker didn't turn out to be some guy working at Costco.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So people are doing a challenge of watching as many imdb 250 films they can. Just checked out the list and I've seen nearly all of em. About 14 on there I haven't. Gonna smoke some noobs


I got 148/250 (59%) for what that's worth


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So people are doing a challenge of watching as many imdb 250 films they can. Just checked out the list and I've seen nearly all of em. About 14 on there I haven't. Gonna smoke some noobs



Shawshank Redemption number 1 and The Dark Knight number 4...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2015)

IMDB OP


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2015)

Eno trying to show off he's the most pompous and pretentious of us all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Shawshank Redemption number 1 and The Dark Knight number 4...



A Nolan film isn't number 1?

Fuck this list


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

*12 Angry Men* - *10/10*

Excellent. Everyone here has probably read or heard all the good stuff before so I am not sure how much I can contribute to the conversation. I did like how the rain and fan's noise added to the tension near the end, I thought that was genius. For a movie about 12 dudes in a room, there was a perfect beginning, conflict and climax. Loved every single bit of it. Probably the best acting I have seen yet. 




Ennoea said:


> So people are doing a challenge of watching as many imdb 250 films they can. Just checked out the list and I've seen nearly all of em. About 14 on there I haven't. Gonna smoke some noobs





> 4. The Dark Knight (2008)



the fuck?


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2015)

If Enno wanted to impress me he would watch RottenTomatoes top 250.

IMDB Top 250 is a cakewalk. You casual.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2015)

The majority of these are iconic/ pop culture films...

not much of a challenge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

> nanomachines


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd do a criterion challenge, but Para already seen all of it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2015)

American Sniper - 3freedoms out of 5

Well directed.
Solid acted.
Too Long.
feels like the movie rushes through everything interresting to give us more and more "America fuck yeah!" moments instead while constantly rubbing it in that basically all Iraqui people are evil and deserve to be shot.

Lol at people thinking this would win best picture.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2015)

I think we all won when AS lost.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2015)

Slice have some respect for yourself don't patronize these yanks


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 1, 2015)

Khris have you watched NCfOM yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Khris have you watched NCfOM yet?



I will I swear I will


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2015)

i love water


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2015)

WD is picking up its quality.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

What are y'alls thoughts about Summer Wars?

I'm giving it a 6.5/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow...The Prestige: 8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

Notice how the black one flies farther.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Wow...The Prestige: 8.5/10



Apart from the weird ending, I liked it a lot.


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2015)

*Mud*: B+

swell performance from McConauswag who functioned as a nice foil to ellis' initial lack of maturity about the concept of love. film had a nice layer of tension to keep me invested in what mud himself was all about. was expecting king to get a little more characterization beyond initiating an earnest prayer for mud's death but i guess that would've been besides the point


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2015)

stay in your lane, Massacoon.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

Stunna, pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2015)

White man Stunna sticking it to Mastercoon.

Dat racism


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Ermm ain't they both black?
> 
> .



Good point!

Notice how the darker one flew further? Direct correlation between darkness and whatever one might call this phenomena.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2015)

Grape said:


> Good point!
> 
> Notice how the darker one flew further? Direct correlation between darkness and whatever one might call this phenomena.



I don't know man

I'd say he should have flew less, greater gravitational pull to white things and all that

Maybe he's not true darkness


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

Another keen observation, Jag! It must be some form of gravitational time dilation caused by darkness.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Kanye releases yet another amazing track.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2015)

^Kanye loves Kanye too much not too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Love Machine was the best thing about Summer Wars tbh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mastercoon I didn't know you're still active on Millennium forum


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Mastercoon I didn't know you're still active on Millennium forum


Lmao that fucking forum


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Mastercoon I didn't know you're still active on Millennium forum



I don't even know what that is


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

I am about to start Arrow soon.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't even know what that is



I guess it's someone else den XD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Masterconflict's avatar symbolize the inner struggle that boils within him..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2015)

^What struggle? He isn't about that life.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Masterconflict's avatar symbolize the inner struggle that boils within him..



I love you


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no struggles in life.


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

Gesy found a ugly picture of whats-her-face. Good job.


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't we all, Titty?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Grape, I eat the posterior of girls who are as hot as the sun's core to the power of infinify. Something you can never have in your tiny sense of scale In your miniscule imagination.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Grape said:


> Gesy found a ugly picture of whats-her-face. Good job.



You're wrong and that's not ok


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Am I able to have a bigger avatar?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow.  I just watched Natalie Dormer appear in a music video.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I just watched Natalie Dormer appear in a music video.


Whatever you do, do not look at the Season 5 GoT poster, spoilers as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2015)

The premise of this video is ridiculous.  Natalie Dormer is depressed because she can't find a man.  Give me a break.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I just watched Natalie Dormer appear in a music video.



No way‏‏‏!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The premise of this video is ridiculous.  Natalie Dormer is depressed because she can't find a man.  Give me a break.



This is 90% of music coming from females.

Except Nicki Minaj and Rihanna, as well as Beyonce.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The premise of this video is ridiculous.  Natalie Dormer is depressed because she can't find a man.  Give me a break.



Isn't she currently single?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't she currently single?



Doesn't mean she's not fucking a different man every week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Doesn't mean she's not fucking a different man every week.


Wouldn't say every week..

but she does seem like the type.. .


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wouldn't say every week..
> 
> but she does seem like the type.. .



She's a single celebrity.

They do that all the time.


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Grape, I eat the posterior of girls who are as hot as the sun's core to the power of infinify. Something you can never have in your tiny sense of scale In your miniscule imagination.




You're 15, Titty. Calm down.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2015)

Natalie Dormer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> She's a single celebrity.
> 
> They do that all the time.



Nah, I wouldn't say all celebs are promiscuous, but she does seem like the free spirited type.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2015)

I think you're 15.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2015)

Dormer seems like she could show you some real 50 Shades shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Natalie Dormer


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

Para ought to change this thread name to 100% Unquestionably Virgins Theatre


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2015)

I need this in my life
[youtube]YTH14kk2IrI[/youtube]

para p lucky 2 liv around it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Para ought to change this thread name to 100% Unquestionably Virgins Theatre


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

plot twist: It's a lease


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> plot twist: It's a lease



plot twist: there's a jaguar behind it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2015)

imgfit, bitch


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> imgfit, bitch



You need to see the bigger picture in things.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

aww shit, i'm balling too!

Some times it takes a whole Seinfield episode to decide which car to hit the clubs with.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2015)

I am disappointed that the origin of Titty's picture was so easy to find.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am disappointed that the origin of Titty's picture was so easy to find.



That's my account on KTT.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am disappointed that the origin of Titty's picture was so easy to find.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2015)

I ate a can of chickpeas for dinner you rich monsters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am disappointed that the origin of Titty's picture was so easy to find.



Titty is the type to pose in front of cars he doesn't own.

Fake flashing for Instagram


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am disappointed that the origin of Titty's picture was so easy to find.



.

Awhile ago, I told some ppl on here about google image search.

Its taken awhile but I would guess everyone's using it now.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

wait Natalie is bisexual? ...................................

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPJSsAr2iu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2015)

'The theory of everything'   4/5

I can see why Redmayne got the Oscar. Amazing performance.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 3, 2015)

sigh, y'all will try to make me embarrass y'all?


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

who's deleting multiple posts?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> I can see why Redmayne got the Oscar. Amazing performance.


He was the best part of the movie.


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2015)

Watching that guy walking around on his ankles was painful.

Almost as painful as Titty claiming he can rival Jay Leno's garage


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpIqfzYN4yM[/YOUTUBE]

man this guy was great 

shows u how huge the gap between filthy rich white celebrities and peasants


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice name change, Massacoon. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 3, 2015)

I will, Ms. Aiko


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]52tWySIi2tM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 3, 2015)

Held in that piss for too long.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VMaRHLMjGws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2015)

Was that Dj khaled?

or a mutated caterpillar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2015)

*Leon: The Professional* - *10/10*

I have nothing to say critiquing this movie, because I just sat back and enjoyed it fully for what it was. I thought it had a lot of padding at first but then I realized that it was necessary to make the ending that much better. Only a few movies immerse me in their universe like this, so any little flaws aren't worth pointing out. Also Stansfield just surpassed Hans Gruber when it comes to movie villains for me.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2015)

Leon is indeed, a 10/10 tier movie. 

On another note, have you watched No Country for Old Men yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2015)

Why are you always here when I post? 

I said I'll watch it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2015)

But I never am when you reply  and coincidence I guess


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 3, 2015)

*The Tale of the Princess Kaguya - 9/10*

Oscar voters are legit retarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2015)

^^ next on my view list 

@liver, Lies 

Young Natalie Portman in Leon reminded me a lot of Chloe Moretz. I dunno why. But it's there.


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2015)

Portman is talented. Moretz has zero talent. 


And a weird speech impediment that makes me want to perform oral surgery on her with my foot.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2015)

khris said:


> ^^ next on my view list
> 
> *@liver, Lies *
> 
> Young Natalie Portman in Leon reminded me a lot of Chloe Moretz. I dunno why. But it's there.





@Grape- Totally, Natalie Portman displaying immense acting ability even in a young age like that


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2015)

Khris watching Leon before NCfOM? 

Scrub behavior.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2015)

ikr?  **


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2015)

What the hell is in the Scottish water to look like that at 27? 
[YOUTUBE]Z8QIxNAdw6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Why are you always here when I post?
> 
> I said I'll watch it.



Hurry up


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2015)

The internet can be a scary place, yet sometimes awesome place, like in the following case:




*Spoiler*: _Becomes These_


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> What the hell is in the Scottish water to look like that at 27?
> [YOUTUBE]Z8QIxNAdw6U[/YOUTUBE]



More like it's because they never see the sun


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 4, 2015)

Drake cemented the term jungle 2 years ago.


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2015)

>you will never date lauren mayberry


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2015)

Love you too, Luc.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 4, 2015)

Same bitches laughing at me I was dead broke / Gettin' head from 'em thinkin' how funny now!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2015)

Man this thread has hit rock bottom when Grape, Gesy, Mastercoon, and Stunna are the only active posters here.


----------



## Grape (Mar 4, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Same bitches laughing at me I was dead broke / Gettin' head from 'em thinkin' how funny now!




Your generation needs to learn the fundamentals of hip-hop - like what a rhyme is.

[youtube]oEejgX1NANE[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >you will never date lauren mayberry



oh my heart 



the posts are even more hilarious in the "oh so this is how dumb  the average facebook user is"


----------



## Grape (Mar 4, 2015)

Hype2Real


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 4, 2015)

The World said:


> oh my heart
> 
> 
> 
> the posts are even more hilarious in the "oh so this is how dumb  the average facebook user is"



I wonder if any of those people sending those messages really don't understand how retarded they are being?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2015)

The comebacks


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know how people can keep a beard. I haven't shave in a month, and I don't know much longer I can make it, but I'm too lazy to shave regularly.


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted some long, creepy rant in here. Or a positive review. So here are both, you fucks.


*Spoiler*: _The Good: Watership Down Criterion Collection_ 




This came in the mail the other day but I never bothered to give an update. So here we go. The visual restoration was _amazing_. I've only ever seen this movie on shitty VHS and shitty VHS-ripped to DVD, so to watch it cleaned up was orgasmic. Rabbits ripping each other's throats out has never been more beautiful! No but seriously the other DVD version I have of this is horseshit quality, so it's nice that it's _finally_ getting the treatment.

Now...the bonus features. I would've liked a few more to be quite honest. There's really only 5 (6 if you count the essay tucked away in the insert). They are:

*Essay by Gerard Jones*-
It was a nice extra touch and I enjoyed the writing, but it also kind of felt...unnecessary. He basically just points out that the story has a theme of death, which isn't really that hard to figure out on your own. Still, it was written well enough.

*Interview with the Director*-
This was the best feature, only complaint is that it felt really short! It details the exact process it took to get this movie off the ground, how hard it was to get it made, how many people dropped out, etc. Martin Rosen also talks about some scenes he wished he had put in the movie and some sequences he wished he'd changed (strangely, he seems to dislike the "Bright Eyes" scene, which surprised me a little since that's a very striking/memorable scene in the movie for a lot of people). You can really feel his passion for this movie throughout the interview so it makes for an interesting watch.

*Interview with Guillermo del Toro*-
Essentially just him talking about his experiences with the film and why it's a masterpiece of animation. Basically just fanwank but I enjoyed it a lot. 

*Featurette about the animation*-
Also pretty entertaining, this is a sit-down with some of the animators of the film. I actually would've liked to hear them talk a bit more about the technical side of things, but it's a nice little chat on all the work that went into the animation. It was also fun to hear each of them talk about what their favorite scenes were to animate.

*Picture-in-Picture Storyboards*-
Personally, I don't really care for storyboard features. I'm really not interested in seeing them.Not sure why, I just don't have any interest in seeing storyboards. But some people like them, so if you do, great. I only watched the storyboard for the opening sequence.

*Trailer*-
What is there really to say about this one? It's a trailer for the movie.

Overall, super happy with the purchase and pleased by the results. My only wish is more...more...more! But, really, I'd be satisfied even if was just the restored version of the movie and nothing else. Watership Down tends to get passed over a lot, which is strange given how unique the movie is and how popular the book still is today. But I digress. It deserves some special treatment.






*Spoiler*: _The Bad: The Da Vinci Code_ 




*The Da Vinci Code* - didn't finish it/10

I was digging through my shelf for something to watch, and I found this thing wedged in a corner. I don't remember ever buying it, and I'm pretty sure my roommates wouldn't have bought it either. So my working theory is that it's a cursed object that materializes in your home before some tragedy befalls you. And that tragedy would be actually watching this.

Now, I read the first chapter of the book back when it came out and was thoroughly not impressed, so I never managed to read the whole thing. Enough time had passed that I remembered nothing about the story other than the albino guy and some vague conspiracy-theory plot about Da Vinci or some shit. That's pretty much all I took from the movie as well. Granted, I shut it off about 40 minutes in, so there is a possibility that something happens that humans would actually find interesting. From what I saw this appeals mostly to middle-aged neanderthals who do the new york times crossword puzzle every day.

Watching this movie is like waking up from a midafternoon nap thinking you've slept 5 hours but it's really only been 1. I was angry, I was confused, and I wasn't sure where I was. 

To put it simply: This shit was retarded, yo.

The premise is ludicrous. The logic is ridiculously stupid. It takes itself way too seriously. It's the kind of crap I'd expect to see from the idiots in the philosophical/debate sections of the Cafe. ILLUMINATI CONFIRM

It almost reminds me of National Treasure, except that movie knows it's fucking stupid and rolls with it. 

But mostly this movie is somehow the most boring thing in the universe. How can so much happen at the same time that nothing is happening? It's truly inspiring.

Now I have to take this thing with me next time I'm at someone else's house so I can leave it there and be free of the curse. Come to think of it ? I wonder if that's how I ended up with a copy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't know how people can keep a beard. I haven't shave in a month, and I don't know much longer I can make it, but I'm too lazy to shave regularly.



I know that feel

I'm growing mine out for the first time, and have to get used to the idea that my face can gather food crumbs now. 

Honestly, I don't think facial hair works for me, but I want an older look.


----------



## Grape (Mar 4, 2015)

I just worry about shirt crumbs


----------



## Grape (Mar 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hype2Real



H Y P E *5 *R E A L




[YOUTUBE]psS2IMFkxKo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OLNFloNdJH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know that feel
> 
> I'm growing mine out for the first time, and have to get used to the idea that my face can gather food crumbs now.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think facial hair works for me, but I want an older look.



You don't just wait for it to magically grow in. You have to start a shaving cycle, in order for your facial hair to build consistency in it's growth. You don't want to shave too quickly(it will just look too hairy too quick), or too long(it will just be like whiskers that curl after a while). 

Try shaving every 3-4 days in cycle for approximately 3-4 weeks. Then start extending your shaving timespan. While this is occuring, make small maintenance adjustments like trimming/combing.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2015)

^ Good advice dude, solid.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> ^ Good advice dude, solid.



Thanks, mate


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2015)

*The Babadook* - 4/10

I am...honestly baffled by the amount of praise this movie has gotten. Maybe I'm just not seeing what everyone else is. I did give it a higher rating than I would have because the beginning was very entertaining and it did have some good atmosphere and themes. But dat ending is so shitty, holy cow. Both on a horror movie level and on a metaphorical level.

Also I disagree with the vast majority of reviews raving about how unique the narrative was. It really is not, in my opinion. I fail to see any major differences between this and the slew of "creepy kid haunted by spectre" horror movies that have come out in recent years. Many of the "innovative" scares are horror tropes themselves. The metaphor of the Babadook is pounded into the ground so much that it practically becomes a joke, and it's at that point of the movie that I mentally checked out.

But I guess everyone else in the world loves this movie (every average or negative review I could find of this – which were about 5 total – were flooded with comments calling the authors idiots) so I'm the asshole whining on the internet.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I wonder if any of those people sending those messages really don't understand how retarded they are being?





> It's not just women in bands or on screen who have to deal with this. I joined a dating site and received similar comments, as I'm sure others have. Just because I joined that site didn't mean I was fair game (obviously for some low lives though it did)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2015)

Resident Evil:Retribution

I expected this film to be terrible; What surprised me is how low budget it was. How can this be the fifth installment  but have CGI as bad as the first?  Oh lawd! This looked like a Sify original. A blind man could have seen the green screens. I cant believe this film still found a way to surprise me! 

F... for Failure


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2015)

spoiler tag that shit or imma just straight delete it


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2015)

I gotta catch up on GoT


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

APRIL HYPE TRAIN SI REAL
[youtube]kQVEC1YGLK4[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Resident Evil:Retribution
> 
> I expected this film to be terrible; What surprised me is how low budget it was. How can this be the fifth installment  but have CGI as bad as the first?  Oh lawd! This looked like a Sify original. A blind man could have seen the green screens. I cant believe this film still found a way to surprise me!
> 
> F... for Failure



I might probably be the only person in the world that actively enjoys those movies.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2015)

if you do then you aren't a true RE fan

those movies somehow have worse dialogue and story telling than even the most awful RE game


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2015)

Wouldnt call myself a fan. Only played RE 1,2 and 4 when they were new.
Still the movies are my favorite "turn your brain off" movies ever.

Plus dat Milla Jovovich


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2015)

That Avengers scene with all of them jumping into the frame from the left is probably the most comic book thing they ever did in those movies.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Isn't it?


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2015)

Iron Man 1 is the only good Iron Man Film


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2015)

gtfo, ironman 3 got a mediocre score on imbd, clearly it is also a good movie.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> *The Babadook* - 4/10
> 
> I am...honestly baffled by the amount of praise this movie has gotten. Maybe I'm just not seeing what everyone else is. I did give it a higher rating than I would have because the beginning was very entertaining and it did have some good atmosphere and themes. But dat ending is so shitty, holy cow. Both on a horror movie level and on a metaphorical level.
> 
> ...



Still have this sitting in my hd too


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2015)

I mentally check out alot of things

like life


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> You don't just wait for it to magically grow in. You have to start a shaving cycle, in order for your facial hair to build consistency in it's growth. You don't want to shave too quickly(it will just look too hairy too quick), or too long(it will just be like whiskers that curl after a while).
> 
> Try shaving every 3-4 days in cycle for approximately 3-4 weeks. Then start extending your shaving timespan. While this is occuring, make small maintenance adjustments like trimming/combing.



That's all nonsense. Facial hair comes with age and all the grooming in the world won't help.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Iron Man 1 is the only good Iron Man Film



Legend is always the voice of reason.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That's all nonsense. Facial hair comes with age and all the grooming in the world won't help.



dat Southern education


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2015)

Unless you're pointing out that I'm not mentioning genetics

You're wrong


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2015)

Para that scruff shit isn't a beard


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2015)

I finally got my internet! So I just moved into an apartment. It went pretty well.

John Wick: A

The Drop: B+

It's slow, but does a good job at building tension and Tom Hardy was phenomenal as the 'potentially slow, but potentially dangerous' protagonist. 

Three Outlaw Samurai: B

A bit familiar- it borrows a lot from Kurosawa, particularly "Yojimbo" but still entertaining.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

tag that shit, bitch


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm just gonna delete it


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

use spoilers or image fit so I don't have to delete


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 5, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I finally got my internet! So I just moved into an apartment. It went pretty well.
> 
> John Wick: A
> 
> ...




Still haven't watched John Wick, everyone here says it's good so it really got me curious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Ay, you guys hear how select theaters are gonna be marathoning every MCU film so far leading up to "Avengers 2"? Talk about masochism.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Ay, you guys hear how select theaters are gonna be marathoning every MCU film so far leading up to "Avengers 2"? Talk about masochism.



well i mean...it's masochistic in the case of IM2 and thor 2 and incredible hulk, but the rest of them range from mediocre to okay to pretty good, so just skip the bad ones and it could be fun, i guess*

*i'm probably missing some because there are so many marvel movies now


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2015)

So I'm about to buy a Motorbike. If I stop posting then i'm dead


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

white crazy women have caused Eno to go over the edge

ribs


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm young, might aswell buy one. I plan on riding it up north and south. Gonna do some sightseeing. Only thing I'm worried about is theft.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2015)

You're going to have a great time Enno


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> gtfo, ironman 3 got a *mediocre *score on imbd, clearly it is also a *good* movie.


You said it yourself, Mediocre, thats exactly what it is. Not worth the time to watch. Its not shit like IM2 was. 


Mike Von J said:


> Legend is always the voice of reason.


I try Mike, I try.


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> use spoilers or image fit so I don't have to delete



If you choose to continue deleting the U N S T O P P A B L E  H Y P E  T R A I N I will have no choice but to doxx you


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> You said it yourself, Mediocre, thats exactly what it is. Not worth the time to watch. Its not shit like IM2 was.
> 
> I try Mike, I try.



i think VBD was being sarcastic


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I'm young, might aswell buy one. I plan on riding it up north and south. Gonna do some sightseeing. Only thing I'm worried about is theft.



Srsly though

don't die.


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So I'm about to buy a Motorbike. If I stop posting then i'm dead



Oh, what kind?

I remember Para asking if he should buy a motorcycle, and then getting sad when I told him Vespa isn't really a motorcycle.


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i think VBD was being sarcastic



Ah well my point still stands

also

[YOUTUBE]i3rZmnJ66Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Ah well my point still stands
> 
> also
> 
> [youtube]i3rZmnJ66Po[/youtube]




Wow man, CinemaSins really coming after me recently.

First they *tried* to rip down the splendor that is *American Beauty*, and now they're going after *Lucy*?

Next thing you know they'll be shredding 2001 

I'm about to have some words with this "Jeremy"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wow man, CinemaSins really coming after me recently.
> 
> First they *tried* to rip down the splendor that is *American Beauty*, and now they're going after *Lucy*?
> 
> ...



He isn't wrong, the movie doesn't make sense..like at all.

Watching Scarjo do some cool shit was it's sole purpose.


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

Star Wars doesn't make any sense, and you people eat that shit up


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Grape         pls


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn, almost forgot about star wars. that movie is going to suck


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Grape         pls



You thought the prequels were good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Grape


pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

>posting cinemasins

will the rain of trash ever end


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2015)

Luc must have didn't do well in his exams by his attitude


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

What's wrong with Cinema Sins, Luc? Other than their hate for Lucy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> What's wrong with Cinema Sins, Luc? Other than their hate for Lucy?



if you see cinemasins as comedy, then the endless minor nitpicking gimmick just isn't funny 

if you see cinemasins as actual movie criticism, then it's completely stupid and lacking any sort of appropriateness, contextualisation, or meaningfulness

it fails in either aim


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

**


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 5, 2015)

> Look at all the pretentious assholes in the comment section raving about 10% plot point so desperate to sound smart. Oh, it's an urban legend, oh it has been debunked. You think Luc Besson did not know that? It's a fucking plot device. Do you rave about how robots are not real when watching Transformers? Do you rave that time travel is impossible when watching Edge of Tomorrow? Do you rave that warp speed is impossible when watching Star Wars or Star Trek? Stop trying to sound smart when commenting on a plot point of a bloody SCI FI movie. Not to mention that most of you assholes probably believe in some stupid shit too, like horoscopes, spirits, superstitions or god. Fucking hypocrites.


nice quote there


----------



## Grape (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree with that quote.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if you see cinemasins as comedy, then the endless minor nitpicking gimmick just isn't funny
> 
> if you see cinemasins as actual movie criticism, then it's completely stupid and lacking any sort of appropriateness, contextualisation, or meaningfulness
> 
> it fails in either aim



I see Luc is still the only voice of reason here

para can do only so much begging


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey Warudo 

Fuck you, Warudo


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Luc must have didn't do well in his exams by his attitude



.

That's not an attitude.

Its the closest thing Lucaniel has to a personality.

Ha.  Ha.  I'm pretty sure he has me on ignore.  Let's see if he responds.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

why do you keep talking about him if you don't give a shit what he thinks of you

sounds p salty to me


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> > Originally Posted by Nice Dynamite  View Post
> > Luc must have didn't do well in his exams by his attitude.
> 
> 
> ...



here you go.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

i ain't even had exams yet

they're in june


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

also, haterz, impact, foot in asses, butthurt from infections, etc.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2015)

that boot you have firmly up his rear can make him real irritable Luc


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Ah well my point still stands
> 
> also
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i3rZmnJ66Po[/YOUTUBE]




Lucy is so bad that didn't even deserve a cinema sins video. They wasted money and time on this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 5, 2015)

cinemasins themselves deserve a cinemasins video because they're the real sin against cinema


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2015)

I think they have done that


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qvkZ8sCd5EI[/YOUTUBE]

yep


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]qvkZ8sCd5EI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> yep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> You thought the prequels were good.



And he gave me shit on not ranking empire first


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2015)

They give a lot of irrelevant sins.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

*CHAPPiE*
(The best review for this movie would just be a big fat image of white noise)

Nothing, nothing at all is what this movie is. The performances are all terrible the movie is as manipulative as any good or bad Disney movie about talking animals you can name, the action isn't terribly well done the robot designs are derivative, the world is copy-paste, the motivations are not all sound the characters aren't even all believable.

I just felt bored the whole time this movie is empty empty empty empty. The sad part is that I like the kind of science fiction he traffics in because I have read it and watched it and he is putting it on the big screen which is amazing but I wish I wish I wish I wish there was something to these movies.

I would rather see Transformers 4 again before I see anything this guy does, at least Bay can do action and at times has shit to say, and when he pulls in big name people into his movies he actually gets good work out of them.

Fuck This Movie because at the end of the day what it really is is completely fucking forgettable and in a bunch of ways that is worse than being terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

khris said:


> And he gave me shit on not ranking empire first


**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

Never heard of him. Still better than Garfield tho


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Tetra is going to murder Taleran in his sleep


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, reviews haven't been too good for Chappie. It was one of the films I was looking forward to seeing this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2015)

blomkamp confirmed one hit wonder


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2015)

Puppet Master: D+

This movie inspired an entire franchise...ugh, I have 10 more of these to go...


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 6, 2015)

district 9 is trash as well, mind


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Mark my words, despite early disappointments, this will be the best year for movies in the past 8 years.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2015)

Taleran go hard. Chappie looked terrible to be honest. Blomkamp needs a hit desperately.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2015)

Chappie is to Neill Blomkamp as Fight Club was to David Fincher. Completely overlooked and misunderstood upon initial release. I think a lot of these so called 'professional' film critics just don't know how to respond to the idea of post-human sci-fi in film. Well, at least in a studio produced, popcorn type of film. Between this and Transcendence, I can't help but feel that the ideas of transhumanisn are too bold and ambitious for some of these people to wrap their head around. 

Almost like these ideas are too ahead of their time.

I don't know, I just find it ironic that we have so many people begging for original sci-fi, yet at the same time, most of these people continue to be shills for Marvel and Disney. I don't get it.

Hit or miss, I'll take Blomkamp's ambitious ideas over any of the four-quadrant, PG-13 happy meal toy selling comic book movies you will be watching this summer.

Perhaps Blomkamp should just take his talents to a different medium. Perhaps video games, as similar to television, they seem to be a far more interesting way to tell stories nowadays.

TLR: Fuck Hollywood.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Video game stories tend to be shallow and one dimensional, maybe it is the right medium for him.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

You gotta drop the persecution complex and not assume people who don't like something you like are stupid or haven't read enough or don't understand the ideas that is simple and the easy way out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Video game stories tend to be shallow and one dimensional, maybe it is the right medium for him.



Except Chappie is hardly shallow or one dimensional. The entire third act has more dimensions than all of the Marvel 'acts' combined, that's for sure.

Case in point as to how Hollywood has become nothing but a Marvel/Disney shill machine.

Mark my words, original filmmaking... well, big budget original filmmaking will slowly be pushed out of the way in favor of studio conglomerates churning out nothing but comic book and Star Wars adaptations. I mean, it's already happening, but it's only going to get worse. Hence why television is currently the best medium to tell stories.

However, videos games will also get there. While a franchise like MGS is one in ten million, it still shows the potential the medium has. The ability to sink your teeth into what is essentially an open world blockbuster of its own, with terrific art direction and captivating story telling.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2015)

Taleran said:


> You gotta drop the persecution complex and not assume people who don't like something you like are stupid or haven't read enough or don't understand the ideas that is simple and the easy way out.



This would be a valid point if Chappie wasn't such a noticeable improvement over Elysium, a film which everybody unfairly stated was a complete mess.''

Neill Blomkamp isn't a perfect filmmaker, but 'Chappie' is far and away a better film than what people are making it out to be.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

I would still rather watch about a dozen things slapped with the Manga Video logo and made in the mid 90s than ever look at this thing ever again.

Also it is a movie that brings up these trans-humanistic images and flirts with telling a story about that but gives up at every moment. 

I don't think people are against the weird ways humans can evolve in this new world but their is no problem in them expecting the final product to just straight be better, which I believe was peoples problem with Transcendence (I am not sure I never saw it that trailer was straight terrible)

A couple of derivative robot designs do not a good science fiction film make.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Movies are not a zero sum game, you don't have to be a fan of X to not be a fan of Y, or any combination of those things.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2015)

In years past I would probably debate this stuff, but it's not even worth it anymore. The bottom line is, had the consensus been on the other end of the spectrum I'd guarantee people like you would be singing a different tune. I can draw these conclusions based on the knee-jerk reactions you see on sites like IMDb, where intelligent film discussion goes to die.

It's no wonder why Rotten Tomatoes produces their own displays at electronic consumer outlets now. People have lost the ability to think for themselves. The public's opinion is easily swayed. There's actually an interesting write-up about Chappie from Robbie Collin that was published today, pointing out the misguided reactions upon this film's initial release.

I never made the claim that Elysium would be viewed differently 10 years from now. But I feel safe betting that as time wears on, and transhumanisn and post-human sci-fi becomes more mainstream accepeted, 'Chappie' will be the film people point to that started it all. At least in terms of mainstream accessibility.

The third act of Chappie alone had more energy, more ideas and more bold imagination put into it than anything Joss Whedon or The Russo Brothers or JJ Abrams have done in recent years.

But why isn't that celebrated? Because originality is pushed aside for mega-studio conglomeration. You can call it a 'conspiracy theory' cooked up by my fanboyism for a 'mediocre' director all you want, but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

You're right it is boring to argue with someone who just sticks to character assassination and comparisons to movies and studios and filmmakers not even brought up in the conversation.

It is boring because there is no way out of that trap.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

*Nightcrawler*
Still just as good on Blu

1st pick for a list of most important movies of the decade / century currently.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2015)

Taleran said:


> 1st pick for a list of most important movies of the decade / century currently.



how             come?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2015)

I wonder what the Marvel koolaid taste like? 
I know it doesn't last long probably 3-5 months before you all change your 10/10 scores to 5/10, mind you this is after you spent like 150 dollars constantly seeing their film.


Take for example GotG, absolutely no substance that movie was literally just set up to let Thanos speak. Yet all summer I kept reading in this thread , "best Scifi film ever" , do you Ranch Doritos eating hipsters know what a Scifi film is ?

I can't wait see the scores for AoU, and the scores a year later


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> This would be a valid point if Chappie wasn't such a noticeable improvement over Elysium, a film which everybody unfairly stated was a complete mess.''
> 
> Neill Blomkamp isn't a perfect filmmaker, but 'Chappie' is far and away a better film than what people are making it out to be.




Blompkamp came out like three days ago and said Elysium was a mess. 

To paraphrase, "I put too much effort into the visuals and not enough into the story".

So yeah. Your Jesus knows he screwed the pooch.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

Blompkamp said:
			
		

> "I feel like, ultimately, the story is not the right story", he said.  "I still think the satirical idea of a ring, filled with rich people,  hovering above the impoverished Earth, is an awesome idea. I love it so  much, I almost want to go back and do it correctly. But I just think the  script wasn’t… I just didn’t make a good enough film is ultimately what  it is".
> "I feel like I executed all of the stuff that could be executed, like  costume and set design and special effects very well. But, ultimately,  it was all resting on a somewhat not totally formed skeletal system, so  the script just wasn’t there; the story wasn’t fully there", he said.
> Asked when he first realised that _Elysium_ wasn't quite  working, he said that "I don't remember. I think, on some level, you  probably innately know. The problem with me is I get so caught up in  concepts and ideas", but he added that "as a director, I could have done  better".


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

it's not like you can't disagree with a creator over the quality of his or her work


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

Blompkamp is  great visual artist. Not so much a director.


----------



## Legend (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone have faith in his Alien 2.5 movie?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

Now I have to see Chappie.


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

After Earth is to M. Night Shyamalan as Fight Club was to David Fincher. Completely overlooked and misunderstood upon initial release. I think a lot of these so called 'professional' film critics just don't know how to respond to the idea of post-human sci-fi in film.

Almost like these ideas are too ahead of their time.

I don't know, I just find it ironic that we have so many people begging for original sci-fi, yet at the same time, most of these people continue to be shills for Marvel and Disney. I don't get it.

Hit or miss, I'll take Shyamalan's ambitious ideas over any of the four-quadrant, PG-13 happy meal toy selling comic book movies you will be watching this summer.

Perhaps Shyamalan should just take his talents to a different medium. Perhaps video games, as similar to television, they seem to be a far more interesting way to tell stories nowadays.

TLR: Fuck Hollywood.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

Blompkamp should work on a Guillermo del Toro movie.

I think their visual styles could work great together, and the latter is a capable director, so there's that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2015)

> Perhaps Blomkamp should just take his talents to a different medium. Perhaps video games, as similar to television, they seem to be a far more interesting way to tell stories nowadays.



You have to be kidding me. This is a joke right. Video Game storytelling is some of the worst there is. Television however is superior these days but the format can be far too long and not as effective as having an intense short form. Not to mention visually TV shows are still behind.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

But I have trouble connecting to human beings. Polygonal beings captivate me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2015)

I know countless people who work in Video games, all they do is complain about how terrible it is and how poor the story telling techniques are. Not to mention 90% of them are ripped off from movies to begin with. Unless Blomkamp will go indie gaming, because that's the only place doing anything interesting story telling wise in the medium.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2015)

In the back room of the VIP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2015)

Video game storytelling is more restricted cuz your story has to translate into the gameplay, setting, art style(or general visuals), etc.. 

But especially the gameplay. Incentive is the main element to focus on; so you can't add in twists so easily or players will feel robbed of their experience and for caring about certain characters. 

In GoW, they try to make you sympathize with Kratos so damn much, but then you can(and in most games have to) kill innocents in the most brutal ways to regain health and powers.

Unless you do something like interactive adventures like heavy rain or the telltale games, etc; video game storytelling is a headache.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Instead of Chappie watch a better two hour thing featuring a blue robot (that looks remarkably similar in places)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

khris said:


> Video game storytelling is more restricted cuz your story has to translate into the gameplay, setting, art style(or general visuals), etc..
> 
> But especially the gameplay. Incentive is the main element to focus on; so you can't add in twists so easily or players will feel robbed of their experience and for caring about certain characters.
> 
> ...



I mean with games such as Dead Space, Tomb Raider, and Last of Us, I'd say video game developers are beginning to figure out the right balance of story and gameplay.


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Gameplay do restricts storytelling. Just remove gameplay altogether and give me a 2 hour cutscene.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Tomb Raider is a bad example.

The problem people have with narratives in video games is expecting them to sink up 1 to 1 with other mediums. You can't ignore the person holding the controller to tell a story in video games.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean with games such as Dead Space, Tomb Raider, and Last of Us, I'd say video game developers are beginning to figure out the right balance of story and gameplay.




That's the problem, those games are at best just typical B movie scripts. They're just basic adventures, and those are toward the higher echelon of storytelling in gaming, which is troubling.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

there are quite a few games able to do this seamlessly 

>ppl actually listening to Enno the video game extraordinope lel


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> That's the problem, those games are at best just typical B movie scripts. They're just basic adventures, and those are toward the higher echelon of storytelling in gaming, which is troubling.



Someone else finally admits video games are for the basics


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

man you really are dumb


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

mastercoon prolly got mad he couldn't kill Barrett in FF7

hated vidya games ever since

stay mad nerd


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

The World said:


> *mastercoon prolly got mad he couldn't kill Barrett in FF7*
> 
> hated vidya games ever since
> 
> stay mad nerd


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Never played any of the FF games. Are they actually any good?


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

>defending games, then call someone a nerd

Shouldn't you be busy leveling your friendship magic on Persona?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Never played any of the FF games. Are they actually any good?



wtf yes

stop being a hipster and play the early shit


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

nope

already beat it

game was kinda easy


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >defending games, then call someone a nerd
> 
> Shouldn't you be busying trying to build *your friendship magic on Persona*?






Han Solo said:


> Never played any of the FF games. Are they actually any good?




Some are, some aren't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

*sigh*

Everyone wants to be a troll nowadays


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Never played any of the FF games. Are they actually any good?



yes

play FF4 first (I recommend the DS version if you can rom that)

then FF6 

FF7-9

FF10 and 12 if u have time after all that

and that's about it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wtf yes
> 
> stop being a hipster and play the early shit



I'm not being a hipster, never really played any PS games.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

I've noticed rukia hasn't posted in a minute

maybe he realized his era of trolling is over and went out to pasture


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not being a hipster, never really played any PS exclusive games.



>FF 1-6 on Nintendo systems
>PS exclusives


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

recommending ff4, 8, 10 and 12 but not ffv. thats jokes.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >FF 1-6 on Nintendo systems
> >PS exclusives



Hey man, I realised after. 

But I never had a NES/SNES either so...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

hey wait a minute

fuck you warudo you basic ass bitch not even mentioning FF V da 2nd best in the series


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han is a young'un para

I doubt stunna even knows what a PS2 is


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

i'd go FFV or FF7 if you want to try the series out han.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> hey wait a minute
> 
> fuck you warudo you basic ass bitch not even mentioning FF V da 2nd best in the series


are u serious? 

FF6
FF7
FF9
FF4
FF8
FF10
FF11/12
FF5
FF3
FF2
FF1

















FF13


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sorry VBD you were right

I was wrong


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

tfw the PS2 is my oldest and favorite system


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

>Not mentioning Tactics Advance


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

it has really outstanding music

[YOUTUBE]aK8TNeKUcOM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GpOo_OzgxOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> i'd go FFV or FF7 if you want to try the series out han.



I was planning on playing some older console games soon, so I probably will. Also never played any of the Metal Gear series. 

N64, Gamecube and the Dreamcast were the only consoles I played much of really, I've always played more PC games.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I was planning on playing some older console games soon, so I probably will. Also never played any of the Metal Gear series.
> 
> N64, Gamecube and the Dreamcast were the only consoles I played much of really, I've always played more PC games.



Spoken like a true Euro.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Also never played any of the Metal Gear series.



you wound my heart


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

Next Han is gonna mention how he heard this Half Life series is pretty good and he's gonna try it out when he's got time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

I think ps2 had the best gaming library of all time.

There's a reason why those games keep getting remade these days.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah the N64 was really popular in Europe tbh, I think Rare had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Han is part of the PC master race, boy probably grew up on dat half life.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Not mentioning Tactics Advance



>mentioning the advance version and not the original tactics

or tactics ogre

>get out you weabb


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> N64, Gamecube and the Dreamcast were the only consoles I played much of really, I've always played more PC games.



They're on Steam mang


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

next Han is going to tell me he's never even heard of Planescape:Torment


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Next Han is gonna mention how he heard this Half Life series is pretty good and he's gonna try it out when he's got time





Han Solo said:


> I was planning on playing some older console games soon, so I probably will. Also never played any of the Metal Gear series.
> 
> N64, Gamecube and the Dreamcast were the only consoles I played much of really, *I've always played more PC games.*



Para pls.


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Han is part of the PC master race, boy probably grew up on dat half life.



Counter Strike was life


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

The World said:


> next Han is going to tell me he's never even heard of Planescape:Torment





Han Solo said:


> I was planning on playing some older console games soon, so I probably will. Also never played any of the Metal Gear series.
> 
> N64, Gamecube and the Dreamcast were the only consoles I played much of really, *I've always played more PC games.*



Warudo pls.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

ive been playing civilization 

youve probbly never heard of it

its p good


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Also noticed FF2 over FF1.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Tactics is still the best of the bunch especially from a narrative standpoint.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Also, Baldur's Gate 2 > Planescape


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

Tal why are you trolling, we have enough of those as it is.

FFT's narrative is a mess btw


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Also, Baldur's Gate 2 > Planescape



You fuck around with Gothic?


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han pls                .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> You fuck around with Gothic?



Nah, never played that seires. Only heard good things about Gothic 2 though.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Also, Deus Ex > Planescape


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, Age of Empires is the greatest franchise of all time.

FACT.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Also, Deus Ex > Planescape


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts > Final Fantasy XIII > the rest of FF

trufax


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 6, 2015)

Age of empires reminds me of good old times.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Oh, Age of Empires is the greatest franchise of all time.
> 
> FACT.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Man JC Denton is what got me into narrative gameplay.

Invisible War is also what convinced me ports are the devil.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Kingdom Hearts > Final Fantasy XIII > the rest of FF
> 
> trufax


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 2 > Anything you want to name



Parallax said:


> Tal why are you trolling, we have enough of those as it is.
> 
> FFT's narrative is a mess btw



Not a mess and the best characters in the series.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

MGS 1 > 2 > 3 > 4

in my opinion


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2 > Anything you want to name




er, mgs 3?


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2 > Anything you want to name



Heavy Rain


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> er, mgs 3?


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Heavy Rain


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

Tal be trolling hard


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't troll, ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

You can knockout hookers in this game too?


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

you can knockout everyone and anything


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

The Unreal franchise is probably the one I spent most of my time on. Those games are super addictive.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

yea i must have played unreal tournament and Half Life 2 multiplayer and Counter Strike for a good three years straight

from like 2006-2009


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

here's adam punching out his boss who he was suppose to save


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

>tfw I cant do the same


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the avatar Gesy


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Kingdom Hearts > Final Fantasy XIII > the rest of FF
> 
> trufax






stunna with the jokes


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

I still haven't tried CS:GO yet. One of those games I'd definitely spend too much time playing.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

The Orange Box got me thru some dark times


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Next week


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

I was around when one of my ex housemates was playing though, cracked me up that people in chat still blather on with god awful your mum jokes and shit. 

15 years on, still full of dumbfucks.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

"Final Fantasy X" and "XIII"...not the best first impressions with the series.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Stunna, are you the only one who likes the Kingdom Hearts games around here or what?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

he pretty much is


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Stunna, are you the only one who likes the Kingdom Hearts around here or what?


I guess so.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

yeah FF13 sucked stunna you have only to blame but yourself


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

that was a troll post, b

tho KH is better than those two


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

I also need to go back and play KotOR 2 with the extra content mod. Man that game should have been near GOAT.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

I miss playing Chrono Trigger and Secret of Mana right now.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thought there was half-truths in that post. whatever then


play IX and VI instead


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Lightning Returns was pretty good


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Somebody mentioned the original deus ex and baldur's gate doe?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I like the avatar Gesy




*Spoiler*: __ 







Young Brando


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

Deus ex I wish I played properly, never finished it

Partly coz I prefer Strategy of older FF's


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

ted. said:


> Somebody mentioned the original deus ex and baldur's gate doe?



Is that really surprising? They are both well known as PC classics. I guess people younger than me might not really know about them though...


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I miss playing Chrono Trigger and Secret of Mana right now.



Chrono Trigger was goat! I learned so much from that game. It wS never released in Germany and I importedit from the UK. Played it with a dictionary and learned more English than in all my years in school combined.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

Speaking of video games

[youtube]ybU4wsGHbyQ[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

Quake, Half-Life and Unreal


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is that really surprising? They are both well known as PC classics. I guess people younger than me might not really know about them though...



The question mark might've thrown you off but that wasn't post wasn't meant to display surprise by any means


just two thumps up


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I also need to go back and play KotOR 2 with the extra content mod. Man that game should have been near GOAT.




I need to as well 

Only played a little bit of KOTOR2 back in the day

still trying to figure out how to use a controller for both of them on PC

Played them on Xbox originally


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2015)

More of a Tribes 2 person myself.

All those satisfying as fuck spinfusor kills from across the map


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Young Brando



Young Newman as well


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea pretty great set gesy

brings out the homolust in me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

ted. said:


> The question mark might've thrown you off but that wasn't post wasn't meant to display surprise by any means
> 
> 
> just two thumps up



Ah, fair enough. 



The World said:


> I need to as well
> 
> Only played a little bit of KOTOR2 back in the day



I loved KotOR 2 when I first played it, but it was so obvious something was missing. Man, it was better than the original in every way until near the end.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the Unbreakable sequel ideas.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2015)

rukia stahp


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Lightning Returns was pretty good



Bought it.  Haven't played it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

^ Yeah age of kings was my go to game, so goat

Had a friend burn me a hacked copy of it XD

I enjoy some of the cheats almost as much as playing the game proper

Korea's navy was GOAT as well


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> AOE 2 was beast. I didn't get into Civ until later on though, Master of Orion was the way forward for me.



Hated the structures in 2

3>1>2


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

Get out Masterdisgrace

Gameplay was best on 2 IMO

3 had too much on graphics imo


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2015)

Just remember how much I used to play Heroes of Might and Magic III. That game was crazy fun, makes me want to play it again now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

The World said:


> rukia stahp


#unbreakables


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

Good episode of Hart of Dixie tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good episode of Hart of Dixie tonight.



So you're one of the few who's keeping the show afloat?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

Seriously tho, what's the best Harrison Ford jokes you've seen since yesterday?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

Is Harrison Ford dead?  Will this plane crash save us from enduring Harrison's new star wars role?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2015)

cutthroat.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2015)

He should have retired a long time ago Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2015)

Rukia going ham real talk


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2015)

Harrison Ford should have never been an actor. You can look at that guy's face and tell he's a total shit bag.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Harrison Ford should have never been an actor. You can look at that guy's face and tell he's a total shit bag.



A lot of celebrities are shitbags.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2015)

The Lazarus Effect: D+/C-

Not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 7, 2015)

Legend said:


> Does anyone have faith in his Alien 2.5 movie?



Can't be any worse than A3, Alien Resurrection or the AVP films.



Ennoea said:


> You have to be kidding me. This is a joke right. Video Game storytelling is some of the worst there is. Television however is superior these days but the format can be far too long and not as effective as having an intense short form. Not to mention visually TV shows are still behind.



You must play nothing but shitty games.

I'd take the entire MGS series' storytelling over most of what's coming out of Hollywood.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Gambino is not a good actor.

He's a mediocre artist as well.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Finally nipple making sense.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

I've always made sense.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2015)

*The Bad Sleep Well*
So good, so cold Kurosawa's bureaucratic blue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Someone else finally admits video games are for the basics



You do realize we're talking about the narratives right? Video game lore is a thing. Some games do have more deeper meanings and symbolism than a lot of movies. Given the scale and ambiguity of lore in some franchises, video game theorizing has a big ass community.  



Han Solo said:


> Never played any of the FF games. Are they actually any good?



I am playing them by order. Join me man :33



Taleran said:


> Tomb Raider is a bad example.
> 
> The problem people have with narratives in video games is expecting them to sink up 1 to 1 with other mediums. You can't ignore the person holding the controller to tell a story in video games.



It's shit thinking like that, that gave us the order



Masterrace said:


> Gameplay do restricts storytelling. Just remove gameplay altogether and give me a 2 hour cutscene.



Gameplay *is* the story for the majority of games. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I mean with games such as Dead Space, Tomb Raider, and Last of Us, I'd say video game developers are beginning to figure out the right balance of story and gameplay.



Tomb Raider? Really? I love the game and all, but I wouldn't recommend it for the story.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2015)

Tomb Raider was excellent Khris, and story line execution was one of its strongest suits.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2015)

Video game stories have such low standards. Any game that pulls off a plot without it having really dumb shit is considered good.

There's nothing special about Tomb Raider's plot. It's just you going from one sequence to another. It's also really obvious what's going on the entire time, and there's nothing horrifying about what you're doing or anything like that because Lara Croft is a fukin G.

I'd give more credit to the acting than the story.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

But VBD, video game storytelling is like books 2.0


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

don't say that

even trolling that's just gross to read


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

you know that movie life after beth?

does the dude bang his girlfriend after she comes back as a zombie?

does it push the envelope as far as straight up necrophilia, is what i'm asking


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Para.  Are you in on the Unbreakable sequel idea?  

[YOUTUBE]7wSacDvwQTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you know that movie life after beth?
> 
> does the dude bang his girlfriend after she comes back as a zombie?
> 
> does it push the envelope as far as straight up necrophilia, is what i'm asking



Asking the important questions in life.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Unbreakables sequel would be dope. Rewatched it last month.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2015)

that trailer idea was pretty good for unbreakable 3


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Also I remember watching a zombie movie when I was a kid where this chick ran around with her boyfriend as she turned into a zombie slowly. Anyway, I woulda banged her.


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2015)

The iZombie girl is cute


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

I have made such a name for myself in this forum.


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2015)

Duke of Tits.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a pretty sweet Batman set, Titty.

I was thinking of using one myself.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Legend said:


> Duke of Tits.


Gang.


Grape said:


> That's a pretty sweet Batman set, Titty.
> 
> I was thinking of using one myself.


Made it myself, thanks.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

if you can make sets like that, why you wear shit like the last few you've had


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if you can make sets like that, why you wear shit like the last few you've had


I'd like to think that the last few stuff I had were gold.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

oh,                   Broly


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

VBD going crazy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i'm here all week for your ebonic translation needs


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

Luc's been studyin'


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

Why the fuck do you know ebonic Luc?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

nice set, Grape


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Why the fuck do you know ebonic Luc?



shit it's a handy skill to have, as we just witnessed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2015)

Cropping out the codpiece doesn't make the set less gay, bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Why the fuck do you know ebonic Luc?



music, television, the ability to infer from context, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

dat character development


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> music, television, the ability to infer from context, etc.



Yeah, but by that token I'd expect Para to know that shit as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat character development



okay, now, before you go any further...

half the shit you say ain't even ebonics, it's some kind of weird regional north carolina dialect, and all those things aren't going to help me understand them


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder if anyone other than Luc would understand if I start using Patois/London slang...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I wonder if anyone other than Luc would understand if I start using Patois/London slang...



tbh i'm not sure how much of it i would even understand


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Legend said:


> The iZombie girl is cute


She is alright.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nice set, Grape




Thank you 

Batman Forever was criminally underrated.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tbh i'm not sure how much of it i would even understand



Talking to some people in London is hilarious when they testing to see if you understand half the shit they say.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Admittedly I am pretty outspoken fan of this series, but I have to say that this has gotten me more pumped up than anything I've seen in years.

[youtube]RDxQPRnIMdA[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Slice, check out the new comic art I acquired.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

nah it's not just you, i was hella impressed when i saw that

FF ain't good for much, but the stunts are amazing both in the sheer amount of thought that goes into them and in the excellence of their execution

if there was an academy award for stunt quality (>there's two for sound, but not one for that), they'd sweep every year one was out


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh man, I agree. I fucking *love* FF.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

The last two movies were a lot of fun.  No doubt.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Rukia is 32?!


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

That looks like some shit from Dragonball, Rukia.

o.O


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Ultimately I was disappointed by Batman Incorporated.  It should have been a lot better.  And it has lost some relevance to since Damian was resurrected for some reason.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Rukia is 32?!



He's old

But he's also super rich


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

The forum is old.  Those of us that have been around since the beginning have aged.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

tfw you're 32 and active on an anime forum


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder that it was like for Z

He was either like 90

or 15


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2015)

rest in peace, old man Z


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly, this board is a good source of information.  We talk about all kinds of stuff here.

And I was never particularly active in the anime sections.  The sports and the theatre departments have always been my primary focus.

Edit:  Is Z still active?  I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

I miss old man Z


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

I saw the Avengers trailer that came out during the week.

The only really interesting part was that Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver are clearly working with Ultron; at least for a while.  Not exactly a secret; I think this has been suspected for a while.  But we received confirmation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2015)

The trailer exposed to much, it isn't difficult to figure out the majority of the plot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Ultron is right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2015)

Z gotta be in a retirement home by now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

i dunno

slice is close to a millenium old and he's doing okay


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

where the hell is slice anyway? i miss slice


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe he ate some bad schnitzel?


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Slice is still around


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

Slice posted the other day, he still be here


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2015)

Enno is the real tradegy here

Betraying film club over and over again.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe you're the hero Film Club needs, Han Solo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

Film Club can still be great.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

its dead


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eAajqll5C6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Can't be any worse than A3, Alien Resurrection or the AVP films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mate try a better argument. Also Mgs has some of the worst storytelling there is. It's only fun in a corny way but no. It's not good storytelling.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry about film club. I just forget about it.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Doesn't care enough to have a reminder


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2015)

A gag some of my friends have is imitating one of my friends who thinks MGS is so deep. MGS is a fun game, but its outlook on war is as over simplified and basic as an anime like Naruto.

Then of course there is the over the top sillyness to boot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm done with Metal Gear Solid.  I will never give them another chance.  I beat one of their recent games in a little over an hour.  That's unacceptable.


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2015)

The most recent one was supposed to be a pseudo demo to the new one

and what is film club?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2015)

Not aware when Rukia is trolling you.....



Ennoea said:


> No mate try a better argument. Also Mgs has some of the worst storytelling there is. It's only fun in a corny way but no. It's not good storytelling.



I disagree, straight dismissal of it is the same as holding it up and it isn't storytelling it is the collective entire experience of playing those games that shines and the ones that go into post modernism and do it well are something that the rest of video games still could look to.

That being said his arguments are still terrible and setting entirely too low goalposts for the movie he apparently really likes.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

>as basic as Nardo

vbd we done 4 lyfe

i revoke ur homie status


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

You guys need to stop teaming up on Tetra


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

people need to keep teaming up on tetra until he's completely beaten down and no longer has any faith in his own opinions


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2015)

A lot of that world problems could have been solved with a few hours of therapy.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

the day that happens is the day tetra dies


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2015)

Buy me this, Rukia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

The World said:


> the day that happens is the day tetra dies



so, we should do it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2015)

Boxing can be shown on network tv now?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so, we should do it?



sure, why not?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UngE0qn3VRY[/YOUTUBE]

I feel like some of the x-men comics in the 70s and 80s were already written by wes anderson


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so, we should do it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Buy me this, Rukia.


I can buy you that, but I'll decide not to.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2015)

48 Hours and Dateline are killing it this week.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2015)

Rukia do you have Google Play?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 8, 2015)

*Wild Tales* ~ 8/10

Not quite what i was expecting, but the movie was so much fun, and really does justice to it's name.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 8, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes - fuck yeah. 

I'm really looking forward to the third installment. So damn glad McAdams is in for this - loved the chemistry between her and Robert Downey Jr.  And dying to know...how she's not dead


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 8, 2015)

*The Interview:* 6/10
Finally saw this. Not as funny as it should've been but still a good laugh. Nothing special though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Preme flight pants


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Not as funny as it should've been but still a good laugh. Nothing special though.



that's such a boromir thing to say


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow Chappie got destroyed on review sites...


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2015)

What time is it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2015)

time to sin


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2015)

Sinning is boring


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

stunna pls


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

Ayeee


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2015)

Nipple suit Batman


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope Ultron wipes out the humans.


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2015)

Me to, Rukia. Our species is a disease.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Fall 2019.  I want to know what Marvel has planned for Phase 5.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Me to, Rukia. Our species is a disease.


I have a love/hate relationship with humanity.  To me they are the most despicable creatures on the planet.  But I look around my city, I look around every city I visit; and I am in awe.  In awe of their ingenuity.  I'm amazed that the Egyptians built those pyramids thousands of years ago with the materials they had at their disposal.

So the overall extinction might be too much for me.  But I am definitely on board with Valentine's Kingsman idea.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't tell if Rukia was always a sociopath or if living in shitty areas has killed him on the inside


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with humanity.  To me they are the most despicable creatures on the planet.  But I look around my city, I look around every city I visit; and I am in awe.  In awe of their ingenuity.  I'm amazed that the Egyptians built those pyramids thousands of years ago with the materials they had at their disposal.
> 
> So the overall extinction might be too much for me.  But I am definitely on board with Valentine's Kingsman idea.



> Rukia being a space alien confirmed?


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

>Rukia's basic trolling


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

They better fix the CGI before the film comes out too.  Looks pretty cheap to me.  And Ultron doesn't look threatening.  He looks like a tiny transformer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can't tell if Rukia was always a sociopath or if living in shitty areas has killed him on the inside



>Rich

>lives in shitty areas


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They better fix the CGI before the film comes out too.  Looks pretty cheap to me.  And Ultron doesn't look threatening.  He looks like a tiny transformer.



They need to fix their hand to hand combat sequences, too. For super heroes, their reaction time is basic as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

I lived in Alaska for 7 years.  Fun for a kid.  But probably not the nicest place to be.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Rich
> 
> >lives in shitty areas



if you were rich would you live in OKC

I suspect he isn't rich, what person with privilege would needlessly throw their prime years away!


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can't tell if Rukia was always a sociopath or if living in shitty areas has killed him on the inside



This forum is the shitty area


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

didn't rust cohle live in alaska for a while growing up

and that basically made him hate everything forever

rukia = rust confirmed


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

The question has to come into fruition, 

Rukia, do you eat ass?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Black Widow is going to go lesbian in Avengers 3 and hook up with Scarlet Witch.  She will continue to be passed around.  It is her legacy in the comics and it will continue to be her legacy in the cinematic universe.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> The question has to come into fruition,
> 
> Rukia, do you eat ass?



Rukia 

why are you ignoring titty and his questions, that seems incredibly rude


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> didn't rust cohle live in alaska for a while growing up
> 
> and that basically made him hate everything forever
> 
> rukia = rust confirmed


Imagine this.  Living in Alaska before the internet is available.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia
> 
> why are you ignoring titty and his questions, that seems incredibly rude



He doesn't need to answer it. Everybody knows booty is more important than drinking water.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Imagine this.  Living in Alaska before the internet is available.



[YOUTUBE]zBkuNpgACH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

Ain't nothing wrong with eating the booty. Each to themselves


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

I watched Such a Beautiful Day again. Incredibly fantastic stuff. Anyone that says films can't compete with tv should watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

nobody ever said tv is better than film


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2015)

Shit-licking-beta-fucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nobody ever said tv is better than film



I feel like people have begun to somewhat dismiss film narrative because of the poor quality of recent Hollywood films.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Shit-licking-beta-fucks.



 A true man licks


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

The deeper you're willing to explore the more man you are
Only little boys are grossed out by deep booty exploration


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Shit-licking-beta-fucks.



>not thoroughly cleaning out the ass first

amateur hour


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Ima get you right.. If you about that life


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2015)

What if it was Kanye's ass Titty?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> What if it was Kanye's ass Titty?



only hot girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2015)

"deep booty exploration"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 8, 2015)

Big Hero 6

6/10


Wasn't really impressed with this.

Sure The supporting cast was the best thing about this movie but this didn't has the "super " fact the Incredibles had.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

The deeper you're willing to explore the more man you are
Only little boys are grossed out by deep booty exploration


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I feel like people have begun to somewhat dismiss film narrative because of the poor quality of recent Hollywood films.



Do you guys think the time limit both mediums have effect the quality? Because when you think about it, A television series has on average 12-18 hours to tell a story while films have around 2.

For example; would you be able to squeeze a season of Breaking Bad (Or any highly acclaimed series) into a 2 hour film without degrading the quality?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Why would someone want to be part of the live studio audience for America's Funniest Home Videos?


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

Why would anyone pre-order The Order: 1886?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

To support the PS4.

I would rather waste money than time.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

But supporting PS4 _is_ a waste of time


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

And so is playing video games

And watching sports

Especially basketball

And posting on this forum


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I would rather waste money than time.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 8, 2015)

Rich people live in a different world.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpcgNr6y-lM[/YOUTUBE]

Hahaha, jesus christ.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

what the fuck Han


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone watching this Ryan Phillippe show?  I'm not sure I have ever seen a more unlikable protag.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what the fuck Han



I wonder that the interviwer was thinking that entire time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2015)

My review of "The Lazarus Effect" is up in my sig, so have fun with that.

lol, this week I get to watch "Scorpion King 4"...not going to lie, I wasn't even aware that there was a 3. I also plan on watching Puppet Master 2 and 3- so this week probably will give me spankings.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I watched Such a Beautiful Day again. Incredibly fantastic stuff. Anyone that says films can't compete with tv should watch it.


such a beautiful movie


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I lived in Alaska for 7 years.  Fun for a kid.  But probably not the nicest place to be.



You know, ever since I was a little kid, I wished the world could be like how it is in the Star Trek: TNG show. Where money has no real value anymore(at least for humans), food replication technology exists, teleporters, etc.

Just imagine the sense of freedom when you can do something simply for the fact that it interests you, and move wherever you want, whenever you want, and not be tied down by monetary constraints.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I watched Such a Beautiful Day again. Incredibly fantastic stuff. Anyone that says films can't compete with tv should watch it.



Oh god, that movie was so fucking depressive.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah, man. shit had me remembering when I first comprehended the inevitability of death.


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah, man. shit had me remembering when I first comprehended the inevitability of death.



I'll always wonder why we as humans view such subjects, knowing how deep the overall concept can affect our feelings. It's like an irresistable draw of sorts.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Oh god, that movie was so fucking depressive.



It made me smile more than depressed


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

The Last man on Earth is Hilarious


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, ever since I was a little kid, I wished the world could be like how it is in the Star Trek: TNG show. Where money has no real value anymore(at least for humans), food replication technology exists, teleporters, etc.
> 
> Just imagine the sense of freedom when you can do something simply for the fact that it interests you, and move wherever you want, whenever you want, and not be tied down by monetary constraints.




It's called freedom, and the only thing stopping you is yourself.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's called freedom, and the only thing stopping you is yourself.



yeah, and pesky things like transportation costs


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't need transportation if you're living off the land. 

Nub.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah well try living off the land if you wanna leave a continent.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Why would you want to leave?


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Slice, check out the new comic art I acquired.



Honestly i think its one of the weaker Burnham covers.



Rukia said:


> Ultimately I was disappointed by Batman Incorporated.  It should have been a lot better.  And it has lost some relevance to* since Damian was resurrected* for some reason.



They actually did that? 
I have almost completely lost track of DC for a few months now...



Lucaniel said:


> i dunno
> 
> slice is close to a millenium old and he's doing okay



People still ignoring the fact that Rukia has always been a few months older than me. 



Lucaniel said:


> where the hell is slice anyway? i miss slice





Masterrace said:


> Slice is still around





Parallax said:


> Slice posted the other day, he still be here



I was only away for the weekend.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Did anyone get some free comics from Comixology the other day?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

Slice is alive!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Shut Up, Stunna.

Fuck you, too.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

wut**


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, ever since I was a little kid, I wished the world could be like how it is in the Star Trek: TNG show. Where money has no real value anymore(at least for humans), food replication technology exists, teleporters, etc.
> 
> Just imagine the sense of freedom when you can do something simply for the fact that it interests you, and move wherever you want, whenever you want, and not be tied down by monetary constraints.



.

There is money in star trek, or a system of currency.  There are screenshots of sickbays where patients being treated have a listing of how many medical "credits" they have.

Currency is present.  Its just omitted from the story along with equipment failures, software bugs, toilets, toothbrushes, showers, alien sex and similar things.

*edit* -


James T. Kirk stated that the Federation Starfleet had a lot invested in both him and Commander Spock. In fact, Starfleet had 122,200 plus credits invested in Spock by the end of 2267. (TOS: "Errand of Mercy", "The Apple")
In 2267, Uhura offered to purchase a tribble from Cyrano Jones for ten credits. (TOS: "The Trouble with Tribbles")
In 2267, the mirror-universe Kirk attempted to bribe prime-universe Spock with "credits"--indicating that the Terran Empire currency is also referred to as the "credit"--promising that Spock would become a rich man, and that Spock would have a command of his own, in an attempt to gain release from the brig. (TOS: "Mirror, Mirror")
In 2269, Harry Mudd was selling love potion crystals for three hundred credits a piece before he had realized they actually work. (TAS: "Mudd's Passion")
Shortly before his retirement in the 2290s, Montgomery Scott bought a boat (Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country)
In 2364, Beverly Crusher bought a roll of cloth and had her account on the USS Enterprise-D billed. (TNG: "Encounter at Farpoint")
The Federation would have paid 1.5 million Federation credits as a lump sum and then 100,000 credits every Barzanian year for the rights to the Barzan wormhole. (TNG: "The Price")
Quark accepted credits in his bar when doing business with Federation citizens. (DS9: "Body Parts", "Take Me Out to the Holosuite"; VOY: "Caretaker")


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> Honestly i think its one of the weaker Burnham covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They got to check up on you, we may never know when that big heart attack is coming.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

speedy shut up

Welcome back, Slice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Fuck you Para

Warudo do you read Marvel?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey........


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2015)

Did I just see ED-209 in the Tomorrowland trailer?


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> I was only away for the weekend.



But it felt like an eternity without you


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Titty's anthem 

[youtube]Zd1GwV5G5Vo[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2015)

Yasha

Such a Beautiful Day made me appreciate life, more so than be depressing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)

Going to Travi$ Scott tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> speedy shut up
> 
> Welcome back, Slice.



Omg Yasha is alive


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Yasha you made your decision on NZ yet?


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Yasha going to end up bending to his family's will.

Followed by years of regret


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> Honestly i think its one of the weaker Burnham covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

*Focus*

Margot Robbie.

All the bathwater. 

Every drop.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Bathwater is a dated unit of measurement.

Dumpster juice should be the new standard.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)

Margot Robbie was SO fucking hot in TWOWS.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That doesn't make sense.




Would you drink 1oz of dumpster juice to bang Margot Robbie?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

That's not as effective as saying someone is so hot that you'd drink the water that their body had been soaked in





But yes.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Christ, you're disgusting. Drinking trash juice just to bang a chick?

Remove the pussy from the pedestal.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Grape really trying to take that Rukia title.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's not as effective as saying someone is so hot that you'd drink the water that their body had been soaked in



You say it like it'd normally be gross


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Grape really trying to take that Rukia title.


lol              .



Masterrace said:


> You say it like it'd normally be gross


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Masterthirst has some weird fetishes, man.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

If it's good for Gwen Stefani, it's good for Masterblack.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Except I swallow


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Grape really trying to take that Rukia title.




Fuck the title. I want the belt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> If it's good for Gwen Stefani, it's good for Masterblack.




The way he spoke of the female rear end has removed any doubt I had of him being darkness personified.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Except I swallow



Spitters are quitters


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Calm down, Gesy. There's plenty of time to post. No need to double.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Spitters are quitters



That's right. Commit, son!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

what's the word on "Orphan Black"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Someone give me bug spray

Mosquitoes all over erywhere


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

>Emotes that are already ten characters

You're the real MVP


----------



## teddy (Mar 9, 2015)

R.I.P. Sam Simon


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2015)

Margot Robbie is gross.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Margot Robbie is gross.



you're gonna have to pull out your A game for grape

this is D at best


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Margot Robbie is gross.


I don't think she suited to be Harley Quinn.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Eh, she really isn't that hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

her face is a little too...feline

but having seen all of her in wolf of wall street, including that ass

i 300% would


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, of course I would.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> her face is a little too...feline
> 
> but having seen all of her in wolf of wall street, including that ass
> 
> i 300% would



Yeah I 300% would too.

She just ain't bathwater tier.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

all of you are lamers


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

some of us can't just snatch kids off the road, masterrace


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

>gore spammers in the age of super ignore

yeah w/e ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Are these still Jizz dupes?

Because if so that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn, I can see it when I blink now.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

it's Pajamas

that fucking blenderite


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

tfw you have images off


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's Pajamas
> 
> that fucking blenderite



i doubt that

paj only ever posted sexually weird stuff like that one pregnancy punch porno


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's Pajamas
> 
> that fucking blenderite



This has been going on for a while now right?

Da fuq went on in the blender for this shit?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i doubt that
> 
> paj only ever posted sexually weird stuff like that one pregnancy punch porno



nope

we have confirmed this


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Surprised he hasn't already been perm


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nope
> 
> we have confirmed this



oh welp 

why's he doing it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

iono cause we banned him I guess


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a quick reminder: Stunna said he'd drink dumpster juice to bang a 9/10 white girl.

Also love how Para keeps uaing the word "we" in the conversation above, as if he were a part of the action.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

First Final Fantasy is a total snorefest right up until you get the airship.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> Just a quick reminder: Stunna said he'd drink dumpster juice to bang a 9/10 white girl.


that was, what, a page ago? no one needs a reminder

btw her being white has nothing to do with it


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey everyone! Stunna is a normal guy!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

th...at was a bit weak on the white dude's part

does he suck or something


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

Its actually the complete opposite, both have been champs


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

but he just kept his hands up the whole time without making a move or thinking "hey at some point he's going to stop punching at my hands and go lower"

did the kick* just totally knock him for six and leave nothing but basic defensive instincts going?

*or that punch that kinda looked like it didn't connect but maybe it did


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 9, 2015)

Lesnar era of UFC

What a disgrace


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Lesnar era of UFC
> 
> What a disgrace



Remember people hyping him up saying "Lesnar left WWE because he wants to hit for real!"


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

Well he was heavyweight champ


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 9, 2015)

So I missed so gory shite?

And Stunna, Orphan black is awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

One bad fight doesn't make or break a fighter...

Unless you're Money Mayweather and you lose to Pacman.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> but he just kept his hands up the whole time without making a move or thinking "hey at some point he's going to stop punching at my hands and go lower"
> 
> did the kick* just totally knock him for six and leave nothing but basic defensive instincts going?
> 
> *or that punch that kinda looked like it didn't connect but maybe it did



He took a kick to a kidney. You've never been hit in the kidney, so you don't understand. That shit is awful. I'm surprised the ref didn't call the fight.
Body shots are serious shit. Mickey Rourke knocked a dude out cold for like 7 minutes with one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2015)

Speaking of Rourke, I still haven't watched the wrestler, hopefully I can squeeze it in for this week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2015)

Sometimes humanity is nasty business


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Not Mickey Rourke, i meant a boxer but i can't think of his name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

As a wrestling fan I can tell you that The Wrestler was utter garbage. One of those movies that insult its core demographic and source material.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

Micky Ward. Though The Wrestler is v good. Watch The Fighter, it's about Ward. C Bale and Marky Mark are v good in it.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> As a wrestling fan I can tell you that The Wrestler was utter garbage. One of those movies that insult its core demographic and source material.



As a person who despises wrestling, fuck you for supporting that trash.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 9, 2015)

I consider wrestling porn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 9, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> I consider wrestling porn.



Mike Von J watches wrestling porn everyone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> As a wrestling fan I can tell you that The Wrestler was utter garbage. One of those movies that insult its core demographic and source material.



it may have been about wrestling, but i'm not sure wrestling fans were the core demographic of a darren aronofsky drama


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Is Grape against all sorts of human movement?  



Lucaniel said:


> it may have been about wrestling, but i'm not sure wrestling fans were the core demographic of a darren aronofsky drama



It had like 30 wrestlers (active and retired) and was heavily promoted by the WWE(biggest wrestling company ever). The story itself is a reference to a generic overused wrestling storyline which is the "underdog" storyline. 

Among other stuff as well.

EDIT: Granted, it was at least less insulting than Gamer. That mess was all over the place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Aye, Stunna with a kanye avatar.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Is Grape against all sorts of human movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fair enough


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 10, 2015)

I wouldn't really call the wrestler an "underdog" story.


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

It's not an underdog story whatsoever.

People ITT... smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't like bright skins


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2015)

Gesy committing the greatest of all sins


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Fucking Preet


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm so physically exhausted that I can't even make myself masturbate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

I said it was a reference. I am not saying it's the actual story in the movie or the storyline in the wrestling world(kayfabe) in the movie.



Grape said:


> I'm so physically exhausted that I can't even make myself masturbate.



Join a gym Grape. I'll donate to your patreon


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2015)

Nothing to convince you of the folly of sequels beyond the point of reason than seeing the original perfect versions on the big screen right.


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2015)

The cat returns - 3/5

One of the few Ghibli movies i never saw, wasn't impressed and its one of my least favorites. Would recommend for kids though. Nice message and cute visuals.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2015)

It's my birthday and I just realized that my Birthday movie shall be..."Puppet Master 2"...Bad life choices...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Martial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

@Martial, Happy Birthday bro.

@Stunna, why does Luke look fugly in that avi? More so than usual I mean.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Happy Martial Law.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

hpy bday 

rape stunna 4 me


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Han, I'm disappoint


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Han, I'm disappoint



Don't you want Martial to be happy? We all must make sacrifices for the ones we love.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna give in to the love bro

nice and slow


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2015)

Happy b-day martial


i'll try to convince stunna to hole up in a cake and pop out with something seductive on :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

ted do u have google play?

Free Fast and Furious movie bro :33


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday Martial!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2015)

happy bday Martial


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

stunna do you remember when tatiana maslany turned up on P&R and her chemistry w/ tom was actually p good and she was set up as a new love interest and then never appeared again

i'm convinced it's because even the show's in-universe logic couldn't accept a woman like maslany stooping so low as to be in a relationship w/ tom and the writers just recoiled from the idea of it


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> ted do u have google play?
> 
> Free Fast and Furious movie bro :33



I have it on my phone but i never felt compelled to use it


have all the F&F movies anyway


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna do you remember when tatiana maslany turned up on P&R and her chemistry w/ tom was actually p good and she was set up as a new love interest and then never appeared again
> 
> i'm convinced it's because even the show's in-universe logic couldn't accept a woman like maslany stooping so low as to be in a relationship w/ tom and the writers just recoiled from the idea of it


 I always forget that she was in that show


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

About a month until Orphan Black S3. I am hyped.


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2015)

Ew Stunna! What's that thing in your avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

why'd you edit your post, Han


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why'd you edit your post, Han



The qualifier seemed pointless.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

ay

fuk u massacoon


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 10, 2015)

maya can you talk to be about sebastian


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Martial.

Fuck the police.


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey, did I kill the thread?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

most likely


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Yo Stunna you like D'Angelo?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

D'Angelo...Barksdale?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you even R&B/Soul?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

**


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Brown Sugar? Black Messiah?

At least I'm pretty sure that's who he is on about.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna, he's a pretty famous musician

I'm a music pleb (in the sense I don't look for much outside my niches) and I know who he is.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Stunna, he's a pretty famous musician
> 
> I'm a music pleb (in the sense I don't look for much outside my niches) and I know who he is.


I don't care if he's famous or not--I can think of quite a few different D'Angelos, so when someone asks "if I like D'Angelo", I'm gonna be confused

especially when I don't know who this mufukka is


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

It's like me saying 'Do you like Beethoven, Stunna?'

First thought


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't care if he's famous or not--I can think of quite a few different D'Angelos, so when someone asks "if I like D'Angelo", I'm gonna be confused
> 
> especially when I don't know who this mufukka is



But he is only know as D'Angelo, what else could you really say? And considering you went to a fictional character, if you'd have known who he was beforehand (as Speedy clearly thought you might) I'm sure you'd have understood straight away.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

@Speedy: bitch, that's not the same thing and you know it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

You failed the test Stunna 

I had hope, I really did


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

srsly doe

That's a fucking legit dog meme.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> @Speedy: bitch, that's not the same thing and you know it



That's true



He's the only one you know who can rap


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Going in for the kill


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know who that dude dressed as Beethoven is either, so


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Speedy

Speedy pls


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Sama just sitting here watching the destruction


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Stunna, do you like Smash Mouth?


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

You on that new shit that KC & JoJo dropped in 1999?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

smh old man never seen Abbrev. for bands used before



Keep digging that hole my man

You'll find your dignity when you finished breh


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

There was no context as to what you were talking about. 

Scrub


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2015)

Jesus christ, how long have you been picking up crazies for Enno? Is this why you now try to help people before they go full blown?

Also, what happened in the end?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

I least I know what ATCQ means, that 'Beethoven' killed Beiber legitimally (who is a scrub) in ERB and D'Angelo is an actual RnB musician.


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Jesus christ, how long have you been picking up crazies for Enno? Is this why you now try to help people before they go full blown?
> 
> Also, what happened in the end?





Enno's name used to be "CrimemasterGogo".


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

Ayyyy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Was Enno a girlish bishie back then or something


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 10, 2015)

It seems that crazies irregardless of the age or gender are naturally attracted to Enno.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

What a fucking concert.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Jesus christ, how long have you been picking up crazies for Enno? Is this why you now try to help people before they go full blown?
> 
> Also, what happened in the end?



Lol i threatened to call the police on that freak and he stopped. This was years ago though.

I attract some right sort.


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2015)

I completely lost it at the Beethoven post.  
Para and I were talking about the recent D'Angelo album a few threads back when I asked for music recommendations. It's really good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t360P-dq8UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

why the fuck were speedy and grape feuding 

Grape didn't even instigate it this time


----------



## Jena (Mar 11, 2015)

*Jane Eyre (2011)* - 8/10

Pretty good adaptation. I'm not just saying that because my husband is in this movie, although to be fair it doesn't _hurt_ my score. Visually stunning and does a fantastic job of capturing mood. Biggest flaw is that, like most adaptations of long books, this feels more like a "highlight reel" than an actual story (and I'm not sure if it would be easy to follow if you had no knowledge of the plot before going in).


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why the fuck were speedy and grape feuding
> 
> Grape didn't even instigate it this time



He was trolling Stunna. I had to put my foot down and say, "that's _my_ bitch".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm sorry Para it looks like you always rated D'Angelo 

I mistakenly thought Ms Jove liked Black Messiah more than you doe


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

well, he did actually.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> well, he did actually.



So what type of RnB/Soul do you prefer?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not saying I didn't like it; I did, it's very good.  As for Soul iono I guess Redding or Gaye.  R&B (at least not counting the first iteration of it which is essentially the first wave of Rock music) isn't something i'm particularly well versed in tbh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2015)

Haven't listened to Otis lately but Marvin is on my playlists as I had a big thing for Motown and Northern Soul a while back.

I'll send you a list of some and see if you've listened.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

I dun get it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Jesus christ, how long have you been picking up crazies for Enno? Is this why you now try to help people before they go full blown?
> 
> Also, what happened in the end?



I just came here to laugh at this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I dun get it




Oblivion

A predictable yet slightly entertaining flick that isn't really worth getting into in detail.

C


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

I was just listening to some music from that soundtrack.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I just came here to laugh at this



I get bored when I can't sleep. Occasionally it's worth it 


Does anyone actually know anything about this?

And at this point if Enno just stopped posting randomly for like 2 months I will 100% assume he is dead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)

A few months? I'm still worried about CrazyMoronX


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

Worried? He's confirmed to be deceased, is he not?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Worried? He's confirmed to be deceased, is he not?



Part of me hope this just one of his antics or him just creating a proper exit.


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Wait what? When was CMX confirmed dead?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

It was sort of a big deal all around the forums some time last year or so.


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Whaaaat? Linkage?



On the same topic, at least he still has the Hathaway signature 

Good times


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

CMX


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, CMX is dead.

I have been worried about Tyler also. Dude mentioned he's going to Korea. Hope he is just having a good time there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

> I have been worried about Tyler also. Dude mentioned he's going to Korea. Hope he is just having a good time there.



as opposed to...?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

to dying


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Isn't Tyler Stunna's age?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> to dying


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Isn't Tyler Stunna's age?



That's TittyNipple.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I get bored when I can't sleep. Occasionally it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he was last online on MAL like a month ago, so it may be still a bit early to declare him dead.

Also i think i found his FB, no indication of him being dead there neither.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2015)

I got my Legend of Korra Season 4 Blu Ray in the mail.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

You poor thing


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Well he was last online on MAL like a month ago, so it may be still a bit early to declare him dead.
> 
> Also i think i found his FB, no indication of him being dead there neither.



Cool, fair enough. 

And yeah Tyler is pretty young actually, about Stunna's age or so.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

*Paddington*

Well, this was at the very least better than the trailers made it out to be. Felt like if Wes Anderson made a vanilla kids film. Paddington was charming, as were some scenes and whatnot, but overall a pretty run of the mill family film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> And yeah Tyler is pretty young actually, about Stunna's age or so.



is this funny to anyone else because tyler is stunna's name


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

The topic's made me chuckle.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Because you were Tyler all along?


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

> Overzealous and rude fans have been throwing pizzas on the house used in the show for Walter White’s family residence, Vince Gilligan said Tuesday during a podcast for his spin-off series, “Better Call Saul.”
> 
> The problem is, the Albuquerque, N.M., house is a real home lived in by a couple, whom Gilligan described as “the two nicest people in the world.”
> 
> “There is nothing original or funny or cool about throwing a pizza on this lady’s roof,” Gilligan said during the podcast. “It’s been done before. You’re not the first.”



People are so shitty


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

they should just ring the bell and give them the pizzas


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> they should just ring the bell and give them the pizzas



Kill them with kindness


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> they should just ring the bell and give them the pizzas



But then that'd resemble a decent act


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmm as an Arsenal fan, throwing pizza is poignant....

Ash pizzagate


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I currently am not in a relationship, so I seek advice for how to get into one.
> 
> Where are places that I can go to meet new people and make new friends? I do attend events at my church and my local game store, but there are few people the same age as me at my church and I have rarely established new and enduring friendships with people at my local game store.
> 
> Nearly every woman in whom I have expressed interested has failed to reciprocate my advances, so I clearly must be doing something wrong; would anyone be able to offer advice on how I may be able to improve my technique?





I really do often wonder if DDJ is the greatest troll in history, because some of this shit is just absurd.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

> I have rarely established new and enduring friendships with people at my local game store.



this phrase is a comedic masterpiece


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

What does he think people do there?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

man that sentence really is gold.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I really do often wonder if DDJ is the greatest troll in history, because some of this shit is just absurd.



I've never noticed his posts


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

I-i'm speechless right now


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man that sentence really is gold.



right? i could imagine john mulaney saying that in a routine


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

if DDJ really is a troll (which of I'm convinced), then he's the BOAT GOAT troll, hands down.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2015)

I kinda have a hard time imaging DDJ going to church events.

On the other hand he trying to establish long lasting relationships in his local game store fits him really well in my mind.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've never noticed his posts


Then you've been missing out. Dude's a top ten NF poster.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

I like how he said rarely. Because he has infact been sucessful at least once in making friends at his local game store.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

I am DemonDragonJ.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]23VflsU3kZE[/YOUTUBE]

Para


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd pay good rep for someone to make a "Best Of" collab of DDJ's posts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd pay good rep for someone to make a "Best Of" collab of DDJ's posts.



i once did something sort of like that but with his bathhouse posts and in a gif 

han, do you remember that gif?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]23VflsU3kZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Para



Why large/famous city has yet to be destroyed in film? Is there a list?


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Then you've been missing out. Dude's a top ten NF poster.



Oh! He make threads I never click on.

Smoke is the only poster that consistently makes me laugh.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd pay good rep for someone to make a "Best Of" collab of TittyNipple's posts.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> han, do you remember that gif?



Hmm, I vaugely remember something like that. The OBD has captured a hell of a lot of hilarious terrible opinions before though so I can't remmeber them all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Why large/famous city has yet to be destroyed in film? Is there a list?



Detroit


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Detroit



There is no need to alter the surroundings at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd pay good rep for someone to make a "Best Of" collab of DDJ's posts.





Lucaniel said:


> i once did something sort of like that but with his bathhouse posts and in a gif
> 
> han, do you remember that gif?





Han Solo said:


> Hmm, I vaugely remember something like that. The OBD has captured a hell of a lot of hilarious terrible opinions before though so I can't remmeber them all.



cd found it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

That's OD


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

CD da real MVP


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

well

i did make it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Still doesn't beat Red(I think?, it's been a long time) with his conundrum about if he should fuck his cousin or not. 



Lucaniel said:


> well
> 
> i did make it



You lost it tho

Finders keepers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Still doesn't beat Red(I think?, it's been a long time) with his conundrum about if he should fuck his cousin or not.



that was Bender Ninja

Red was the crossdressing tentacle futa guy


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that was Bender Ninja
> 
> Red was the crossdressing tentacle futa guy



Tfw there has been so many autistic people you just lose track

I forgot about the tentacle futa tho

And now that I remember it the fanfic about Fang


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2015)

Didn't DDJ want to fuck his cousin as well?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Didn't DDJ want to fuck his cousin as well?



i think he might've 

i know tabrith/sleipnyr did

well, his cousin or his sister


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Didn't DDJ want to fuck his cousin as well?



I think he was also trying to explain how different cousin fucking is to sister fucking.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2015)

tabrith said something about his sister giving him a boner or someshit 

DDJ made a thread about how he should try to seduce his cousin


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

We all wanted to fuck our cousins.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

lot of generally incestuous people around here, when you think about it


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lot of generally incestuous people around here, when you think about it



Unfortunately my "cousin" is actually my aunt's husband's cousin.


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow. I'm wasting my talents on the scrubs who post in this thread. 

I should diversify.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

grape mad he'll never be a better troll than ddj

aim lower


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wow. I'm wasting my talents on the scrubs who post in this thread.
> 
> I should diversify.


Wow. He's wasting his talents on the scrubs who post in this thread.

He should diversity.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lot of generally incestuous people around here, when you think about it



it matches the number of people who've lived the thug life 

some of those people might also be incestuous


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

Jesus the BH is atrocious


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it matches the number of people who've lived the thug life
> 
> some of those people might also be incestuous



speaking of the unusual number of thugs on nf

cheeky posted this in the urouge fc and it reminded me (we were talking about england vs. scotland)



Cheeky said:


> And what makes you think I don't?
> 
> By the sound of it we live in better conditions than two-thirds of the FC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Wow. He's wasting his talents on the scrubs who post in this thread.
> 
> He should diversity.



I concur.



Lucaniel said:


> grape mad he'll never be a better troll than ddj
> 
> aim lower



Please. I trolled the Bathhouse so hard they banned me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

It's getting warm in Canada and I realized I am a 26 year old with no money. Everyone my age will be having a great summer, they have careers, cars, money to spend. Going to stop focusing on girls and partying and dedicate my life to getting it together. It's way too embarrassing to be this age and associate with anyone. Every time I get involved with a girl things go to chit because I'm a loser and all my old friends have moved on while I sit on the misc. Deleting Facebook, changing my number and going hard at life. Ignorance is bliss and I simply can't take being in contact with anyone and knowing how good their summers are going to be and how bad mine is going to be. 

Dear Diary.

Maybe if you would stop being such a phaggot about your DUI charge and sack up your life wouldn't be over. How about you step into my friend's shoes who is currently being indicted for rape because some girl he fukked is a psycho. He faces hard time in prison. Your life is not that bad


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2015)

titty is broken again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KHZ8ek-6ccc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> titty is broken again.



Isn't that his default state?


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Why do you have a Marvel avatar and DC signature, btw?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> titty is broken again.



Does anyone even read those posts?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why do you have a Marvel avatar and DC signature, btw?



it's both dc bruh


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Does anyone even read those posts?



SI within five minutes of first sight tbh


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> SI within five minutes of first sight tbh





TittyNipple said:


> It's getting warm in Canada and I realized I am a 26 year old with no money. Everyone my age will be having a great summer, they have careers, cars, money to spend. Going to stop focusing on girls and partying and dedicate my life to getting it together. It's way too embarrassing to be this age and associate with anyone. Every time I get involved with a girl things go to chit because I'm a loser and all my old friends have moved on while I sit on the misc. Deleting Facebook, changing my number and going hard at life. Ignorance is bliss and I simply can't take being in contact with anyone and knowing how good their summers are going to be and how bad mine is going to be.
> 
> Dear Diary.
> 
> Maybe if you would stop being such a phaggot about your DUI charge and sack up your life wouldn't be over. How about you step into my friend's shoes who is currently being indicted for rape because some girl he fukked is a psycho. He faces hard time in prison. Your life is not that bad



I'd say you were missing out

But you're really not


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I'd say you were missing out
> 
> But you're really not



You really think that's my story?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

>the misc

this explains so much


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> You really think that's my story?



I truly have no idea what you are going on about 99% of the time

You are clearly just on another level


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:
			
		

> Does anyone even read those posts?t


My eyes naturally skip till the next not titty post.

I actually prefer his large nonsense posts because of this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

I.

Am.

Going.

To.












WATCH SOME RILEY REID


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I truly have no idea what you are going on about 99% of the time
> 
> You are clearly just on another level



Careful Han, he may take that as a compliment.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

HOLLY MICHAELS

WOW


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Careful Han, he may take that as a compliment.



That was kinda the idea, mildly subtle mocking is more fun than being direct.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

>harshing on han's subtlety by being a simp

not a good look, masterrace


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> it's both dc bruh




Deadpool is Marvel


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> That was kinda the idea, mildly subtle mocking is more fun than being direct.



Ah, my apologies. Can go unnoticed sometime with just texts.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

lol that's Red Hood not Deadpool

this pleb


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Deadpool is Marvel



You should really change your set for this.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

oh shit; broly goin' in


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)

The Book of Life

A-


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> oh shit; broly goin' in


Who is broly?

Also, it's Deadpool, you scrub. Red Hood looks like Nightwing.

How the fuck do you even confuse the two?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

Broly was his last username


----------



## Karasu (Mar 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

Watching crime specials again.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

I know everyone's stoked for Hitman 47 to be the best summer blockbuster, but this might be a sleeper.

[youtube]8Yih-CxTWsw[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2015)

Gesy, don't watch season 3 of HoC. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The charm in the first two season was Frank pursuing the presidency. Now that he's president, the magic is gone.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Glad I gave up on HoC 23 minutes into the third episode.


Looks good.

[youtube]XYGzRB4Pnq8[/youtube]


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2015)

The Scorpion King 4: F

Ugh...


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Why do you do it, MH? Why?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 12, 2015)

Didn't even knew there were more than one Scorpion King movies.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Shit about to go down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> The Scorpion King 4: F
> 
> Ugh...



Just curious Martial, do you seriously critique these guilty pleasures as if they were normal movies?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you guys know how to quit watching porn?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 12, 2015)

I feel like having a gf reduces the need to fap greatly, so you might try that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

>Yasha getting a gf

>Liverbird pls


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 12, 2015)

I didn't imply he'll be getting a gf, I merely answered the question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Do you guys know how to quit watching porn?



There's no magical solution. Just like any other addiction, you need willpower. Try a new hobby. For me, gaming helped. Try withholding masturbation for a while. When you eventually do fap, try doing it without porn. It's hard I know, but try it. 

Hang on, I've been there. And don't totally lose it when you relapse.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Do you guys know how to quit watching porn?



The ole self-induced sexual repression, eh?

Sure, it has it's merits, but I hardly think you're still of an age where results could be obtainable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Just curious Martial, do you seriously critique these guilty pleasures as if they were normal movies?



I don't hold direct-to-DVD films to the same standards of normal, Hollywood films...but "Scorpion King 4" was just annoying. Really, really, annoying...and I hear Scorpion King 3 was worse. 

Puppet Master 2: C/C+

A step up from the first one. This was sometimes entertaining.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2015)

I never knew they made more than 1 Scorpion King 



Lucaniel said:


> > I have rarely established new and enduring friendships with people at my local game store.
> 
> 
> this phrase is a comedic masterpiece



I'm not sure why? Game store as in "a place you buy video games" or something else? Because i've made lots of friends over the years in stores that sell tabletop games and offer an area to play them. That would qualify as a game store to me.

That guy has made some of the weirdest posts i have ever read, but thats not one of them. 



Stunna said:


> lol that's Red Hood not Deadpool
> 
> this pleb



Grape man, i seriously hope you were trolling. Because getting schooled by a guy who doesn't read comics in comic book knowledge...



Yasha said:


> Do you guys know how to quit watching porn



Delete what you have saved. Don't go to streaming sites anymore. Cold turkey.
Also don't fap at all for 3-4 days and when you do think about a real person / fantasize when fapping and dont do it remembering porn you saw. Repeat that to get used to using imagination instead of porn plus making it more special and rewarding.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> I'm not sure why? Game store as in "a place you buy video games" or something else? Because i've made lots of friends over the years in stores that sell tabletop games and offer an area to play them. That would qualify as a game store to me.
> 
> That guy has made some of the weirdest posts i have ever read, but thats not one of them.



no, he definitely meant a video game store


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Grape man, i seriously hope you were trolling. Because getting schooled by a guy who doesn't read comics in comic book knowledge...



this shame is too great

he should just ban himself again until we all forget

but you know that will never happen


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2015)

Top 5 - 8/10

surprisingly good movie that I never thought Chris Rock would star in, honestly thought his ass was washed up

this was like the black Funny People or his version of Birdman

and I loved the cameo at the end, I was cracking up


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Do you guys know how to quit watching porn?



Honestly having relationships helps the most with this type of addiction. I've never been addicted to it but once I've stopped dehumanising porn, you kind of feel abit sad watching it. I rarely watch it anymore, maybe once in a week at most.

But best way is to just get a hobby. Keep busy and you won't think about it much.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no, he definitely meant a video game store



Thats just sad then.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Gesy, don't watch season 3 of HoC.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah I figured, thought it would be interesting to see him fuck shit up for everyone though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Thats just sad then.



you were hardcore showing your age by even considering it a significant possibility that he meant a tabletop game store


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly having relationships helps the most with this type of addiction. I've never been addicted to it but once I've stopped dehumanising porn, you kind of feel abit sad watching it. I rarely watch it anymore, maybe once in a week at most.
> 
> But best way is to just get a hobby. Keep busy and you won't think about it much.



Pretty much, if I have little to do I generally watch a lot more porn than if I'm occupied. Pretty obvious, but it works.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2015)

The question I have is why?

How bad has this addiction become?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The question I have is why?
> 
> How bad has this addiction become?



I knew someone who would literally not go out or do anything because he wanted to stay in and wank



Dunno what happened to him, but I do know he was trying to stop by the time I stopped talking to him. 

I've never really felt the need to try and watch less porn, it just varies depending on my free time available. I guess sometimes when I don't have much to do I occasionally have to force myself to watch something or play some games instead, but it's never been a problem.

Also Enno is film club pretty much dead? I'm guessing you just have a lot of work to do now right?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah I'm really busy. It's not dead but on life support for sure.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you were hardcore showing your age by even considering it a significant possibility that he meant a tabletop game store



I always try to see the best in people.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow that was a lot of ass eating


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah I'm really busy. It's not dead but on life support for sure.



Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2015)

Occupying Time can beat porn habits


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Do you guys know how to quit watching porn?



.

Do 20-50 push ups penance everytime you visit a pornsite or click play on a porn clip.

When those get too easy, up the dosage to 70-100 push ups.

With luck your arms will be too tired and worn out to fap.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 12, 2015)

Why BBC? 

This is like Disney level milking.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2015)

thumper


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Why BBC?
> 
> This is like Disney level milking.



This is so dumb.

And lol at all the people shouting how this isn't a childrens story because it has adult themes. I saw it when I was like 9, and I liked it then.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

BBC Water-down Watership Down


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> BBC Water-down Watership Down



A story with no blood and zero deaths.

Children should only see uplifting things!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

this is a bad day for animation


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2015)

Remakes doesn't affect the original

Stop your bitchin


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> This is so dumb.
> 
> And lol at all the people shouting how this isn't a childrens story because it has adult themes. I saw it when I was like 9, and I liked it then.



Yeah, I think differently too and every children should be like me.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The question I have is why?
> 
> How bad has this addiction become?



It is not an addiction problem (once or twice a week, less if I'm occupied). Just that those girls are daughters/wives/mothers/sisters of someone's and while I know most of them get paid to do it but I sort of feel that I would be a better person somehow if I don't watch it. Not exactly feeling guilty (though there is some elements of it), but more of a feeling of empathy (like what if someone is watching your sister/daughter/mother/wife?)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2015)

Just think of me in the nude, Yasha. That will satisfy your pornographic needs!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Your dirty gay jokes have never been funny and never will be, Martial.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Read erotic fiction?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Read erotic fiction?



Such as erotic imagery?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2015)

My thoughts on pornography has never sunk that deep.

But, I have come across various interviews of a number of famous ones and they do tend  to have sad childhoods of broken homes and abusive fathers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My thoughts on pornography has never sunk that deep.
> 
> But, I have come across various interviews of a number of famous ones and they do tend  to have sad childhoods of broken homes and abusive fathers.



you know there are plenty who were just fine and just decided to do it cos it paid well and they liked boning, tho, right

some pornstars have legit uni degrees


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, I have done it again.  I have checked into a hotel even though I own a house in this town.  I just like mixing things up occasionally.  But this is definitely a bad habit.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

How many mansions you have across the globe?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you know there are plenty who were just fine and just decided to do it cos it paid well and they liked boning, tho, right
> 
> some pornstars have legit uni degrees



Ofcourse, but I don't believe they make up the majority. 

Most came from humble beginnings and the porn industry gave them a way out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't have any mansions.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone seen Borgman? It's a surprisingly fun piece.

[youtube]Xh_Xq7goDUA[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

Rukia you prefer apartments don't you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My thoughts on pornography has never sunk that deep.
> 
> But, I have come across various interviews of a number of famous ones and they do tend  to have sad childhoods of broken homes and abusive fathers.



Another reason is porn makes me judge/differentiate people by the criteria of looks, breasts size, waist size, etc. I should be ashamed of myself because of that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Another reason is porn makes me judge/differentiate people by the criteria of looks, breasts size, waist size, etc. I should be ashamed of myself because of that.



you're going to hell.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

VBD telling it how it is


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

We will be hellmates.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> you're going to hell.



Judge not lest ye be judged


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> We will be hellmates.




10/10 would watch.


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Another reason is porn makes me judge/differentiate people by the criteria of looks, breasts size, waist size, etc. I should be ashamed of myself because of that.



How is that any different from nudity in movies?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2015)

Vbd and Yasha have the best chemistry :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

ok
gonna'f== goooo fap


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Another reason is porn makes me judge/differentiate people by the criteria of looks, breasts size, waist size, etc. I should be ashamed of myself because of that.




The illusive Yasha troll.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Vbd and Yasha have the best chemistry :33



2 cute 4 me


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Your dirty gay jokes have never been funny and never will be, Martial.


damn; cutthroat


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

heres a list of every pokemon. find the ones that resemble artists:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kendrick:


Sway:


Nicki:


Drake:


Gucci:


J.Cole:


MGK:


DJ Khaled:


Jay Z:


Soulja Boy:


Iggy:


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Migos:


Diddy:


Birdman:


French Montana:


The Weeknd:


50 Cent:


Fat Trel:


Schoolboy Q:


Young Thug:


Lupe:


Eminem:


Rich Homie Quan:


Meek:


Future:


Rick Ross:


Pusha T:


Macklemore:


Tupac:


Dr Dre:


Kanye:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope that was a copypasta, cause otherwise you put in too much work for a post that got no laughs


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

That GIF has some impressive editing.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Me x VBD is Arya x The Hound level cute.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Another reason is porn makes me judge/differentiate people by the criteria of looks, breasts size, waist size, etc. I should be ashamed of myself because of that.



You judged/differentiated girls by those criteria before you watched porn though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Your dirty gay jokes have never been funny and never will be, Martial.



They were never intended to be. I think I'd look sexy in that two piece from your current sig. So just imagine me in that.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> You judged/differentiated girls by those criteria before you watched porn though.



Not as much as when I am choosing which porn video to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

@Martial, you could wear your mom's panties for all I care.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

why is Yasha being so mean to Martial


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Because he likes it.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not as much as when I am choosing which porn video to watch.




Right - but of course that's a very different paradigm. Either way it's natural. You can't help that you're attracted to certain features. You're not even in control of it. You simply know that one girl seems to fit the bill better than another. In any event, it's just physical aspects of attraction and not the whole ball of wax (which you're well aware of). 



Stunna said:


> why is Yasha being so mean to Martial



Because fuck you Stunna


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Step 1) Go to New Zealand
Step 2) Bang white chicks
Step 3) Repeat step 2 until New Zealand looks like New Malaysia
Step 4) Run


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Step 1) Go to New Zealand
> Step 2) Bang white chicks
> Step 3) Repeat step 2 until New Zealand looks like New Malaysia
> Step 4) Run



srsly Yasha, just do this

and have fun


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

oh shit, Han updated his avatar


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Jesus walks, because the Roman Empire ruled against public transportation.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

My company is offering voluntary severance package. See if I can get it. It will be a hefty sum, enough to guarantee I can live for a year without working after I come back.


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2015)

Yay, Yasha going to NZ! Stoked for you, man


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Han, you Brits are fortunate. There are unlimited seats each year for UK citizens to go to NZ for working holiday. And you guys can stay up to 23 months.

Fancy joining me?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm always indecisive towards choosing and making my signatures.


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

Would be better if the flesh color were transparent.


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> oh shit, Han updated his avatar



It make his details look like a cluttered mess


----------



## Detective (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haven't been feeling too well since the New Year(same issue with the cervical spine deterioration and nerve pain that knocked me out of commission for a while last year, hence one of the reasons my post count went up by a record pace of 11k+ lol), and it's gotten progressively worse. I had mentioned this to Stunna via PM as a contingency(to alert the KT and NBA section if needed) in case you all wondered what happened to me if I disappeared for a while without notice(you know I never be impolite like that unless it was completely out of my control). 

What sucks is that my mind is as sharp as ever, but the toll it's taking on my body is extremely exhausting(both in terms of having enough energy and trying to keep concentration). I've been seeing my doctor regularly and the medication doesn't seem to be working at all. I am going in for another MRI soon, but if my health continues to drop like this, I may have to see if I might need to be checked into a hospital for further care. I'm going to do my best to get better if it's possible(I am both a optimist and a realist  )

As you guys know with me, there is always a back-up plan, for worst case scenarios and other such shenanigans. So I just wanted to take the time now to make this post to show my gratitude for our esteemed friendship over the years, and to give you all my best wishes for the future, just in case I am ever in a position to not reply or respond to you in the future, whether temporarily or in the unfortunate ultimate scenario of indefinitely.

Anyways, I will try to keep you guys updated as much as possible, but ultimately and most importantly, just make sure to take care of yourselves, do your best, and continue to have suspect as fuck taste in all things media wise. 

Stay thirsty, my friends. 




Sincerely,


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

i luv u fuckboi detective


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



get well D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Get well soon man. Take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow Detective .


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you exercising regularly?


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Take care of yourself dude


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

Since you're in Canada, Detective, *you should try HIGH CBD/LOW THC cannabis*.

You won't get high, so I wouldn't fret about your decision to live sober. THC is the cannabinoid that gets you high, CBD is the one used for medical.

There's a *very* good chance that this will work.

All the best,


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2015)

Grape is right, it's worth looking into.  It's like the high effect without the high.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Han, you Brits are fortunate. There are unlimited seats each year for UK citizens to go to NZ for working holiday. And you guys can stay up to 23 months.
> 
> Fancy joining me?



The benefit of former colonies. 

Hmm, you know that's actually somewhat tempting. Still in the middle to applying for jobs that I really wnt, but if I don't get them I'm going to have nothing to do. :/



Detective said:


> Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stay strong mate.


----------



## Grape (Mar 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Grape is right, it's worth looking into.  It's like the high effect without the high.



Buddy of mine in Palmdale sends care packages every once in a while. I'm not a huge indica fan whatsoever, but I had to order "American Beauty OG" - obviously. Anyway, I think it was very high CBD/low THC, because it only affected my body. Weird as fuck without the head high. 

Wish I had more now that I'm working again


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

tfw you lost all of gains you had in 2015

Rukia knows


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm Zyzz bruh


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2015)

*Collateral*
Nothing looks quite like this movie, the mix of digital and film is at peak form. I love this movie and if you don't we probably can't be friends.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dear Magnificent Bastards and H.B.I.C Jena,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

okay is there some meme of replying to serious posts with kpop girls or


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

that was rude asf, Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that was rude asf, Gesy



D knows I wish him the best, as I do everyone.

Besides, Canada has that GOAT BOAT healthcare, he's in good hands.


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Detective needs some Godiva hot cocoa to make himself feel all wubbly


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> as I do everyone.



gesy confirmed for wishing ISIS the best


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy confirmed for wishing ISIS the best



he just wants them to get their 72 virgins :33


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Vault will be please of Gesy's approval for terrorists


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

wut**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Now that we addressed Yasha's problem. Can we talk about my cola addiction? I just drank my 3rd can so far today.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2015)

Yasha if you punch any convicts in the face in NZ you will be very popular.


Also try kiwi when you're there.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Now that we addressed Yasha's problem. *Can we talk about my cola addiction? I just drank my 3rd can so far today*.



Drink water instead


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Stop buying it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy confirmed for wishing ISIS the best


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

hahahahahahah 

gesy you lowkey have a great reaction img game


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

what is that from? rounders? good will hunting?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

S4 of "The Wire" fukked me up


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

The Wire... A show where you can't sympathize or root for any characters and don't care if any of them dies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> S4 of "The Wire" fukked me up



Messed up how that kid ended up in a group home. 



Lucaniel said:


> what is that from? rounders? good will hunting?



I found it in a discussion on Good Will Hunting, so I believe that's where it came from.


Speaking of that film I plan to watch it tonight.


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> I still end up feeling hungry/thirsty even when I know I am not.
> 
> It's so cheap tho.



Those aren't even good excuses


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> I tried that once. I still end up feeling hungry/thirsty even when I know I am not.



Once is not enough. Drink more water.

When you're thirsty drink some more.

Suppress yourself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, I caught the first episode of Banshee, and boy you were right about it starting on a high note. I expect the impersonation of an officer won't last long though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Those aren't even good excuses



Who said I had any


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Then you don't deserve our sympathy or help


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> The Wire... A show where you can't sympathize or root for any characters and don't care if any of them dies.


says someone who has never seen it




~Gesy~ said:


> Messed up how that kid ended up in a group home.


at least Wee-bey's kid came out alright

tho I thought when the kid rolled up in a car in front of his house that he was about to get gunned down lmao


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also, I caught the first episode of Banshee, and boy you were right about it starting on a high note. I expect the impersonation of an officer won't last long though.


right?

but you should think again


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> says someone who has never seen it



Yes, but I legit cannot feel for street thugs. Not saying it's remotely the same thing, but when I saw Fruitvale Station I didn't care for Oscar Grant.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

so you don't deny you haven't seen it

aight


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Yes, but I legit cannot feel for street thugs. Not saying it's remotely the same thing, but when I saw Fruitvale Station I didn't care for Oscar Grant.



oscar grant had graduated high school and had a steady job

street thug?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

